# VIBRATO Walkthrough Video - Friedlander Violin 1.5



## Embertone

11/20/14

Long time no update... I'm beginning a series of videos highlighting some of the aspects of this instrument that I think aren't fully understood. The first one is VIBRATO:



More to come. Thanks!

-Alex

6/10/14

Here's the main Overview video, hot off the press! This goes through some of the new features... COLOR MODE, DYNAMIC KEYSWITCHING, and of course the new articulations!




5/16/14

We were hoping to have the upgrade released already, but finally I can say with confidence that I can see the light at the end of the tunnel -- I'm hoping that we can release within a week or so now. Which marks exactly one year since Friedlander 1.0 came out!







This is what the instrument looks like in COLOR MODE, which allows the user to move the bow between the bridge and the fingerboard to achieve new colors/timbres.

We will be getting more demos, audio AND video, together over the next week, in order to showcase the numerous improvements that the instrument has undergone. If you're on the fence about grabbing Friedlander, now would be an excellent time. Once the 1.5 upgrade is released, the price is increasing to $120 USD, and new users will choose between 16-bit and 24-bit samples. 

All current Friedlander users will receive the upgrade for free, and will get both 16-bit and 24-bit sample sets.

Thanks and have a fantastic weekend!

-Alex and Jon

4/11/14

The hustle to get this instrument updated is almost over, and we devoted a new section of our website to share the new features with everyone. We're particularly proud of a new addition, something we're calling *Bow-Position Color Morphing*... This is the last feature to be added on, and it's almost integrated into the instrument. and -- new demos will be up very soooon. Thanks and HAPPY FRIDAY!






In a nutshell, here are the new details/features:

• Upgrade requires Kontakt 5.3.1+ (Player or Full)
• Price will increase to $120/16-bit, $125/24-bit
• New content sent to current customers first
• Those who already own the violin upgrade for free!

• Bow Position Color Morphing
• 800+ MB in new sample content
• Improved Dynamic Response ppp --> ff
• Tons of Bug Fixes / Under-the-hood Enhancements
• Improved Vibrato
• Flexible (and moveable) Keyswitches
• Better Legato Performance
• Dramatically Improved Legato Timing
• New GUI Controls

Stop by the upgrade site for details and THANKS!

http://www.embertone.com/instruments/friedlanderviolinupgrade15.php (http://www.embertone.com/instruments/fr ... rade15.php)

-Alex

11/01/13

Here are some preliminary MIDI files - we are pooling more together to get them up on the site AND eventually included in the download package when you purchase the instrument. Jon had to dig into some nasty old Pro Tools files to find his JNH "Noah Visits" demo... 

And Cubase users out there: correct me if I'm wrong, but is Cubase JUST AWFUL at exporting/importing MIDI? Especially importing, I can't seem to instruct Cubase to find the right tempo!

Anyway, without further ado -- a couple MIDI files! 6 months late is better than never I guess? :oops:

http://www.embertone.com/NO-DELETE/ET_FrVln_NoahVisits.mid (Noah Visits)

http://www.embertone.com/NO-DELETE/ET_FrVln_KinnyPorchFiddlin.mid (Kinny Porch Fiddlin')

I used the TouchOSC CC Template for the Fiddlin' Demo:
Dynamics = CC 11 Expression Pedal
Vibrato Intensity (Pitch/Amplitude/Color Combined) = CC 1 Modwheel
Vibrato Speed = CC 14
Slurs = Just the normal C#1 Keyswitch

Jon's setup for the JNH demo was a little different:
Dynamics = CC 11 Expression Pedal
Vibrato Intensity (Pitch/Amplitude/Color Combined) = CC 1 Modwheel
Vibrato Speed = CC 17
Slurs = CC 64

06/02/13

A new video, this one showcases the configure page. This is the most elaborate video yet, because the configure page holds many keys to the instrument's flexibility. Hope you guys enjoy!



05/29/13

Hey guys,

Here's a walk-through video that we just put together... more on the way ASAP - if you're interested, subscribe to our YouTube channel...



We JUST updated to 1.01, which adds new features and addresses all of the issues and feedback we received from customers. All current users should have been emailed this update, and all new purchasers will automatically receive v1.01.

Thanks and stay tuned for more!

-Alex

05/25/13

The instruments are ready - they are undergoing watermarking and final error checking. Here is our list of fixes AND feature additions 

*Embertone Friedlander Violin 1.01 Update/BugFix*

*Bug fixes/Issues addressed*
- Streamline programming and instrument workflow to address all the CPU issues!
(Now the instrument can easily be used in real-time at low audio buffer settings)
- Individual zone tweaks
- Adjust portamento curves for a smoother transition sound
- Restructure the entire instrument at the group level to further cut down CPU usage
- The interface is now clearer, brighter, more readable
- When staccato is controlled by velocity, Dynamic CC no longer has an effect on the sound
- Remove speed controls in patches that don’t apply (Lo RAM and No Porta Speed)
- Set the Intonation knob to higher value
- Adjust stereo field for the staccatos

*New features*
- Dynamic staccato length! (controlled either by velocity or CC)
- Added the option to alter portamento speed by CC or velocity!

After we update the manual, we will make it available online, and video walkthroughs are on the way. Woo hoooooo!

-Alex


05/15/13

A new video demo showing off the Touch OSC/Ensemble functionality. Also, check out the finished GUI!



05/09/13

Our pre-order system is up and online now! Those who order our violin before release (5/15) will receive an individualized 20% off voucher for their next Ember purchase. Let us know if there are any questions and THANKS for all your support!!

... and here's another demo...

*Alex Davis - Kinny Porch Fiddlin'*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F91373341&secret_url=false[/flash]

Update 03/04/13! 

New demo track is up on Soundcloud... and we'll have some better details about WHEN we are releasing this thing within a week or so. Thanks everyone!


*James Newton Howard, The Village Soundtrack, "Noah Visits" (NAKED)*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F81754287&secret_url=false[/flash]

*Friedlander Violin - Theme from Schindler's List*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F87208958&secret_url=false[/flash]

*James Newton Howard, The Village soundtrack, "Noah Visits" (DRESSED)*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F81754449&secret_url=false[/flash]

https://soundcloud.com/embertone/james- ... der-violin

Update 02/06/13! 

Had a chance to show our upcoming violin library to the Scorecast folks at the venerable Mike Greene's Realitone booth. 



Update 12/24/12!

We are moving along, trying to speed ourselves through an amount of editing that I wouldn't wish upon my worst enemy. But the hard work is paying off!

Merry Christmas! 

*PAGANINI CAPRICE #24 (Opening Bars)*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F72402675&secret_url=false[/flash]

Link to Paganini Track:
https://soundcloud.com/embertone/embert ... ni-caprice

*Original Embertone violin demo*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F61548130&secret_url=false[/flash]

Link to the Original Demo:
https://soundcloud.com/embertone/embertone-solo-violin


----------



## RiffWraith

*Re: Embertone Violin*

Sounds nice. Nice timbre. I listened to the first third. Are those all single notes, or do you have some pre-recorded phrases mixed in there?

Oh, and you have some SPAM on the page.

Best of luck with this!


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone Violin*

SPAM removed - thanks for the heads up!

No phrases, just 2 months of sleep deprivation to get the legato sounding right


----------



## rpmusic

*Re: Embertone Violin*

Really, really nice! Any idea on an eta?

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Ed

*Re: Embertone Violin*

Holy Jesus.... Shut up and take my money. 

Is this the only dynamic? It's a sweet ass dynamic if it is though.

I'd kill to see you do all solo strings and major solo woods like this, also soft dynamic too if possible. I'd pay top dolla. You guys are the best at this seriously


----------



## Kralc

Sounds amazing!
and a +1 Ed's suggestion! That'd be so awesome :mrgreen:


----------



## noxtenebrae17

You guys are doing some really incredible things over there at Embertone. Looking forward to the release.


----------



## adg21

*Re: Embertone Violin*

Well well this sounds very nice. Strong appreciation for not having too much vibrato.


----------



## Ryan Scully

*Re: Embertone Violin*

Wow - IMPRESSIVE!!


Ryan


----------



## bdr

pretty, pretty, pretty, pretty good!


----------



## Darthmorphling

*Re: Embertone Violin*

I really want this now! I came real close to buying Spitfires Solo Strings a few weeks ago and I'm glad I held off. Between this violin and Blakus' Cello, I will have a nice sounding solo section. That is when you do the viola as well :mrgreen:


----------



## benmrx

*Re: Embertone Violin*

Sounds very silky, smooth, and somewhat humble..., and I mean that in the best possible light.


----------



## agaland

*Re: Embertone Violin*

Wow! very impressive! I'm a VSL user since a long time, but here I feel this violin got a soul! I'm looking forward to hear more about it, and if the other articulations are at this level, I'll buy it for sure, as I've already bought 3 instruments from you guys!
You rock! :D


----------



## Treb

Oh my!


----------



## TGV

There is a great variety in the tone, but it sounds all very connected. It also sounds very "recorded". Did you add anything else besides reverb?

BTW, what is happening ay 1:19-1:20? Are those doubled notes?


----------



## synthnut

*Re: Embertone Violin*

This sounds GREAT !!....I can't begin to tell you how my eye's jump right to the word "Embertone " anytime it's posted on the forum .....I always know that it's going to be a GREAT program and this Solo Violin is NO exception !!...... You guys are filling a much needed niche in the sampling industry by offering singular solo programs ....There are PLENTY of programs that have larger orchestrated instrument sections ....Very few offer really good SOLO instruments at a reasonable price ......KUDO'S to you guys !!....Keep up the great work !!....Sincerely, Jim


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: Embertone Violin*



Ed @ Sat Sep 29 said:


> I'd kill to see you do all solo strings and major solo woods like this, also soft dynamic too if possible. I'd pay top dolla.



+ 1, Sounds great !


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna

*Re: Embertone Violin*

Every other sample developer ever just died a little inside.


----------



## snattack

*Re: Embertone Violin*

Best solo legato I've ever heared. Planner release when? Controllable vibrato?


----------



## wst3

I am impressed! The range of timbre sounds so realistic, the high notes thin out as one might expect, but without sounding artificial. There are some very minor artifacts, almost sound like phase shifting, but in fact one would expect to hear that same effect if one used more than one microphone to record a violin, which I often do. Or used to do... dang I miss that!

Outstanding demo, I can't wait for you to release this. If it is as playable as it is great sounding I think I may finally retire my Strad library!


----------



## ozmorphasis

I never use solo violin samples in an exposed way, because I've yet to hear a single convincing example (using multi-samples) from ANY of the developers or from their user base....until now.

This is far and away the best.

The only thing missing is vibrato, which is actually overdone in many other libraries, so I actually like it the way it is. However, some repertoire and styles simply need more of it, so the option would be good.

I'm guessing the vibrato is among the chief culprits for problematic phasing in solo samples, so perhaps your lack of vibrato is part of what helped achieve such a good result.

In any case, congratulations. This is promising.

O


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi

Great Tone , very personal and distinctive as always guys! good work!


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone Violin*

As always - THANK YOU for the support. We're encouraged by the response and will continue working on this fun project!! To respond to questions:

@rpmusic - No ETA yet, and though we have a lot of work still in front of us, I think at this point we see the light at the end of the tunnel

@Ed - Hold on to your money for now! :lol: Yes, as of now it's only one dynamic. 2200 samples for one dynamic, so recording another has me contemplating suicide... But Jon and I have some ideas how we can pull even more dynamic control out of this thing (there already is quite a bit of faux dyn control with CC 11)

@TGV - Doubled notes at 1:20? Not sure what you mean!

@SimonCharles - LOL. I hope not - we don't want other sample developers to die on the inside. But we appreciate the sentiment

@wst3 - NICE EAR! We are still debating with a few mics - and how best to combine channels.

@ozmorph - Yes, vibrato. This instrument is intended to have full control over vibrato. Though we are still working on that, all of our legato samples are completely without vibrato.

We're glad you guys are interested, and we'll stay connected through the forum! Ah, and there will be another fun teaser later this weekend.


----------



## handz

*Re: Embertone Violin*

Wonderful! Pleeeease, do the woodwinds, at least obe and flute. 2 dyn layers and I will be happy.


----------



## Daniel James

Stunning.


----------



## doctornine

*Re: Embertone Violin*

Niceness !!!!!


----------



## Ed

*Re: Embertone Violin*



Embertone @ Sat Sep 29 said:


> @Ed - Hold on to your money for now! :lol: * Yes, as of now it's only one dynamic.* 2200 samples for one dynamic, so recording another has me contemplating suicide... But Jon and I* have some ideas how we can pull even more dynamic control *out of this thing (there already is quite a bit of faux dyn control with CC 11)



Oh I know you can do stuff with filters and volume expression, I mean I really like the sound of an instrument playing quietly, it can feel more intimate and emotional. Great for underscore, would work very well with woods like flutes!! If you did make more dynamic layers consider doing soft one rather than going for more fortissimo. But I mean this is fantastic and you picked just the right dynamic to start.

You keep this up you'll be the rockstars of this kind of thing. Good lord I hope you do a ethnic winds lib, that Jubal flute is just the tits. Its so so good. I know its hard to do more dynamic layers but people would pay more for it, I sure would, way more. You guys actually delivery an instrument that sounds great and easy to play with no weird stuff going on in the functionality like legato... 



> so recording another has me contemplating suicide...



When you have given us all the samples we want you have our permission to die :lol:


----------



## MaestroRage

*Re: Embertone Violin*



Ed @ Sat Sep 29 said:


> When you have given us all the samples we want you have our permission to die :lol:


----------



## floydian05

*Re: Embertone Violin*

I am very excited for this! Solo instruments almost always sound better sampled at quieter volumes! I always feel like my solo VIs have too much vibrato so even +1 again. 

I think I have mentioned this to you guys before, but one instrument I would LOOOVE to see sampled is the Erhu. A decent one with legato does not exist, and its such a beautiful instrument. 

Best to you guys!


----------



## adg21

*Re: Embertone Violin*

Having only one dynamic layer means it will always sound like 1 violin and not 2 which is almost an impossible thing to overcome with dynamic crossfades (the only exception to this is sample modeling). I'd go as far to say that if Embertone ever did a low dynamic violin it would be good to have it as a separate instrument. With BWW I sometimes wish I could tap into just one dynamic layer. Also I like the Cinebrass patches with only one dynamic layer for this very reason. There is a case making good single dynamic layer solo instruments rather than multi-dynamic solo instruments. The legato will always be refined for that dynamic layer rather than one that might sound better or worse at different mod levels. Finally it is cheaper to make and can be sold for less. I just think it works better for solo instruments (at least for now) and I think Embertone are proving it


----------



## Dmitry Noskov

Can't wait! Very good sound.


----------



## Question

*Re: Embertone Violin*

adg21,


> "With BWW I sometimes wish I could tap into just one dynamic layer"
> 
> I requested exactly this one dynamic idea to Hendrik (Orchestral Tools), and he said he would implement a one dynamic patch for each instrument in the next update.
> 
> Really like the whole concept of Embertone, and hope that they will continue releasing single instruments with this sort of intimate sound in the future.


----------



## adg21

*Re: Embertone Violin*



Question @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> adg21,
> 
> 
> 
> "With BWW I sometimes wish I could tap into just one dynamic layer"
> 
> I requested exactly this one dynamic idea to Hendrik (Orchestral Tools), and he said he would implement a one dynamic patch for each instrument in the next update.
Click to expand...


Well what a great idea. I sure hope he does


----------



## synapse21

*Re: Embertone Violin*

Embertone is an inspiration, as are other individuals on this site, creating virtual instrument libraries for others to use and enjoy. 

- Rodney


----------



## mark812

*Re: Embertone Violin*

Sounds fantastic! Solo Oboe (Newman-ish) and Horn in F next, please! =o


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: Embertone Violin*



Question @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> I requested exactly this one dynamic idea to Hendrik (Orchestral Tools), and he said he would implement a one dynamic patch for each instrument in the next update.



Great idea i


----------



## almagata

wow!!! awesome solo violin!!!


----------



## EastWest Lurker

Nice! Can we to an example with more vibrato for certain idioms?


----------



## Ed

EastWest Lurker @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> Nice! Can we to an example with more vibrato for certain idioms?



If they only recorded 1 layer, Im pretty sure what you hear is what you get.

Personally, if you're only going to do 1 layer, it sounds like they picked the perfect one to do. From what ive heard Embertone do legato better than any other company Ive heard.


----------



## EastWest Lurker

Ed @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Sun Sep 30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Can we to an example with more vibrato for certain idioms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they only recorded 1 layer, Im pretty sure what you hear is what you get.
> 
> Personally, if you're only going to do 1 layer, it sounds like they picked the perfect one to do. From what ive heard Embertone do legato better than any other company Ive heard.
Click to expand...


Well, I don't know that I would go quite that far, but it certainly sounds really good.


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone Violin*

Hey guys,

I'll share more about our plan for dynamics this evening, but there will be at least a few weeks until the next demo- we're about to enter into another 2 recording sessions which will expand the instrument quite a bit! And enter us back into editing hell...

We'll let you know how they go- fingers crossed!

Alex


----------



## Igor

*Re: Embertone Violin*

Holy Crap!!!! Keep it up. This thing sounds amazing!!!


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: Embertone Violin*

Finally a solo violin that doesn't sound like the player was standing in 'ice water' up to his/her waist. I love the shallow vibrato. There are moments when the legato transitions are taking me out of the moment but with some more work I see it getting there. I'll be first in line on this one.


----------



## Ed

EastWest Lurker @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> Ed @ Sun Sep 30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EastWest Lurker @ Sun Sep 30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Can we to an example with more vibrato for certain idioms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they only recorded 1 layer, Im pretty sure what you hear is what you get.
> 
> Personally, if you're only going to do 1 layer, it sounds like they picked the perfect one to do. From what ive heard Embertone do legato better than any other company Ive heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, *I don't know that I would go quite that far*, but it certainly sounds really good.
Click to expand...


Would love to see a example of a better one, this also sounds like its all played live on the keyboard without keyswitches or crossfades. How many VI's can say that?


----------



## EastWest Lurker

Ed @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Sun Sep 30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed @ Sun Sep 30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EastWest Lurker @ Sun Sep 30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Can we to an example with more vibrato for certain idioms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they only recorded 1 layer, Im pretty sure what you hear is what you get.
> 
> Personally, if you're only going to do 1 layer, it sounds like they picked the perfect one to do. From what ive heard Embertone do legato better than any other company Ive heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, *I don't know that I would go quite that far*, but it certainly sounds really good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would love to see a example of a better one, this also sounds like its all played live on the keyboard without keyswitches or crossfades. How many VI's can say that?
Click to expand...


I think Rob answered that for me in the post just before yours.

EDIT: actually I am going to answer that. Realivox is as good or better as any I have used.


----------



## MaestroRage

have to agree, Realivox is pretty damn good with it's legato. Though the legato here is also really impressive. Hard to say really.


----------



## ptrickf

*Re: Embertone Violin*

Like the sound very much.



Embertone @ Sun 30 Sep said:


> .. And enter us back into editing hell...We'll let you know how they go- fingers crossed!


good luck.


----------



## zacnelson

Very impressive demo! I appreciate that the demo shows the instrument completely exposed and `naked', and explores the full range, it's as if Embertone have nothing to hide. Gives me confidence that we are hearing it exactly as it would sound on our own mixes.

I agree with TGV's comment, that it sounds `recorded', I know that is an abstract desription, but it just sounds like a microphone was in front of a real player that played that whole piece of music, which is a very subjective thing to say but I rarely get that with samples. I think that's what I love most about Blakus' free cello, when I use it on various styles of music it sounds like I got a session player in, and not like samples. I have no way of explaining myself with this.


----------



## Ed

MaestroRage @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> have to agree, Realivox is pretty damn good with it's legato. Though the legato here is also really impressive. Hard to say really.



Any demos? With all respect to Realivox , good legato is not what comes to mind. maybe a discussion for a new thread perhaps


----------



## EastWest Lurker

Ed @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> MaestroRage @ Sun Sep 30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> have to agree, Realivox is pretty damn good with it's legato. Though the legato here is also really impressive. Hard to say really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any demos? With all respect to Realivox , good legato is not what comes to mind. maybe a discussion for a new thread perhaps
Click to expand...


For me the test for legato is how it feels when I play it, not what some guys on a forum think when they hear it.

That said, on my website in the Listen page's electronic section are 2 I used it on called "Its' a Lovely Day' and "Butch Asher & The Sundance Monks". The latter starts with EWQL Choirs, not Realivox though so don't be confused by the lack of true legao at the beginning.


----------



## duanran007

the best solo violin sample!! my money is ready!


----------



## Waywyn

*Re: Embertone Violin*

wow, this violin sounds awesome!! really looking forward to this lib!


----------



## Ganvai

Oh wow! That sounds awesome!!!

Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Ricardinho

*Re: Embertone Violin*

How Much?


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone Violin*

Hey guys,

So we will be testing the waters for a second dynamic, but treading carefully. No phasing allowed. My opinion is that it's better to have one solid dynamic rather than 2/3/4 that phase and sound yucky all on top of each other. But we're going to try it out to see if we can get good results!

Just a note that the demo has some altiverb in the mix, nothing else done to it.

@Rob - LOL, no ice water here. Two of our big issues in editing involve smoothing out transitions so that none of them jump out, and also making a convincing, controllable vibrato. The latter is waaay more difficult. It's sooo much fun to play the instrument sans vibrato though, I'm a big fan of that sound -- but a convincing vibrato is so so important. 

@Ed - This little demo does have quite a bit of MIDI CC stuff going on. The main thing is that currently CC64 sus pedal is triggering the slur samples, with pedal lifted it's all bow change transitions. Not sure if CC64 is the way to go, but it IS satisfying to play that way. Also, CC 1 modwheel is in charge of vibrato, CC 11 controls a bunch of filters aimed at squeezing some faux dynamics out of the instrument.

And, "you have my permission to die". LOL  

@Floydian - Ehru would be lots of fun! Adding it the (ever growing) list

@Question - YES, we hope to continue with this single instrument model as well

@EW Lurker - We'll have another demo in a few weeks when we get a better handle on vibrato. Right now we just have one setting and it definitely needs a lot of tweaking

@Zac - Appreciate your compliment - that it sounds "recorded" to you... is EXACTLY our goal!

@Ricardinho - The MSRP will be no more than 1 million dollars :D 

As always, the feedback is appreciated. We'll have more details (and another, totally separate teaser demo) soon!

Alex


----------



## Benji

*Re: Embertone Violin*

I find the bow noise to be very loud.
Could you, like Orchestral Tools did in Berlin Woodwinds, separate the bow noise from the melody and let us adjust the levels? Obviously in BWW it was the breath noise.

I don't really know how they managed to do so, maybe it is a Kontakt script thing, or it is in the samples, if so, I know that iZotope Deconstruct can separate noise from melody very successfully.

Just an idea,

Btw, it sounds killer!

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## playz123

*Re: Embertone Violin*

Can't quite believe what my ears are telling me, so anxious to hear more in the future.  So far, so good guys; keep going on this...we're watching and listening.


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: Embertone Violin*

Great Sounding o/~ 

Looking forward to grab this one when it's officially released. 

A solo Cello would be another great addition to the violin. 


All The Best,
Muziksculp


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: Embertone Violin*



Benji @ Mon Oct 01 said:


> I find the bow noise to be very loud.
> Could you, like Orchestral Tools did in Berlin Woodwinds, separate the bow noise from the melody and let us adjust the levels? Obviously in BWW it was the breath noise.
> 
> I don't really know how they managed to do so, maybe it is a Kontakt script thing, or it is in the samples, if so, I know that iZotope Deconstruct can separate noise from melody very successfully.



There is quite a bit of bow sound here. AFAIK, in BWW the instrument noise is just another layer of noise to please some users.

I love the sound of this violin, but there is too much close mic for my taste. Lowering the level of those samples would get rid of a lot of that bow noise.

The videos of the Spitefire solo string shows all that off really well !


----------



## Diffusor

EastWest Lurker @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> Ed @ Sun Sep 30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaestroRage @ Sun Sep 30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> have to agree, Realivox is pretty damn good with it's legato. Though the legato here is also really impressive. Hard to say really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any demos? With all respect to Realivox , good legato is not what comes to mind. maybe a discussion for a new thread perhaps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For me the test for legato is how it feels when I play it, not what some guys on a forum think when they hear it.
> .
Click to expand...


Guess you shouldn't be commenting on this solo violin's legato since you haven't played it and are just some guy on a forum just hearing it.


----------



## Nostradamus

As I wrote earlier: you guys know how to sample stuff.


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone Violin*

Our violin is coming along nicely! Here's our progress report... Merry Christmas guys!

*PAGANINI CAPRICE #24 (Opening Bars)*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F72402675&secret_url=false[/flash]

Link to Paganini Track:
https://soundcloud.com/embertone/embert ... ni-caprice


----------



## krisol11

*Re: Embertone Violin*

Sounds awesome!


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: Embertone Violin*



Embertone @ Mon Dec 24 said:


> Our violin is coming along nicely! Here's our progress report... Merry Christmas guys!
> 
> *PAGANINI CAPRICE #24 (Opening Bars)*
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F72402675&secret_url=false[/flash]
> 
> Link to Paganini Track:
> https://soundcloud.com/embertone/embert ... ni-caprice




Sounds good. I'd love to see a live vid showing how this is 'performed' / programmed. If this was 'played in' (with perhaps a couple of touch up CC's - I am impressed.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

*Re: Embertone Violin*

Maybe my ears are off, but it sounds close-miced, which doesn't make sense with the virtual space (reverb) it's in. Can this be adjusted? If not, should this be an intimate violin only?


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone Violin*

Rob - no video walk-throughs just yet, but I can assure you that everything was performed and programmed... No phrases! There are lots of CC controls - dynamics, vibrato, and a number of core articulations.

Ned - Your ears aren't fooling you!, it was close mic'ed, and though that is our preference, the biggest drawback is that you get bow noise... Quite a bit in the high registers actually. We have found a solution, which we haven't yet implemented. But there will be SOME control over bow noise, so that it is easier to achieve a more authentic "hall" sound.

Alex


----------



## Mahlon

*Re: Embertone Violin*

Great!

Mahlon


----------



## Steve Steele

*Re: Embertone Violin*



> But there will be SOME control over bow noise, so that it is easier to achieve a more authentic "hall" sound.



That's very good news! Glad you've addressed this.


----------



## synthnut

*Re: Embertone Violin*

It's good to see your attentiion to detail .....It's also good to see that you find vibrato "so so important " ...... As you mentioned, a good, convincing , vibrato must really be hard to accomplish as I have not heard this feature implimented , and done well yet

....I look forward to hearing your final version of this violin ....Thanks so much for giving us the up to date info on this instrument ....It means a lot to all of us that you connect in this way ..... It brings us into the experience in a wonderful way .....Thanks again ....Sincerely, Jim


----------



## Niah

Niah says...

Keep the bow noise !!!

I actually you like if there was more !


----------



## marcotronic

Pretty impressive solo violin! Best one I've heard so far! Looking forward to your finished library!

Marco


----------



## mark812

*Re: Embertone Violin*

Awesome, guys.

Suggestion for the next demo:



:wink:


----------



## Steve Steele

*Re: Embertone Violin*

Session Strings Pro has a knob for bow noise amount. I don't find it very effective with that ensemble but it does help with the illusion of mic placement.


----------



## Ed

*Re: Embertone Violin*



mark812 @ Thu Dec 27 said:


> Awesome, guys.
> 
> Suggestion for the next demo:
> 
> 
> 
> :wink:




+1 I Love this soundtrack.

Hearing the fast stuff in this done well would be amazing, the stuff below is probably the holy grail. Fast and repetitious legato!


----------



## Mahlon

*Re: Embertone Violin*

Jeez, Louise.


----------



## synthnut

....you took the words right out of my mouth !!....


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone Violin*

Ed- matching that track?! Whew, quite a challenge indeed. Saving that YouTube link to. Use as reference-- will be back on this thread soon with more details and an estimated release date.

Alex


----------



## YoungComposer

*Re: Embertone Violin*



Embertone @ Sun Dec 30 said:


> Ed- matching that track?! Whew, quite a challenge indeed. Saving that YouTube link to. Use as reference-- will be back on this thread soon with more details and an estimated release date.
> 
> Alex



Cannot wait to hear this demo!


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: Embertone Violin*

I can't quite understand how I'm only checking this out now... very nice indeed!

I'm curious about all the stuff everyone else is curious about. Having more recorded dynamics would be terrific, so keen to hear how those experiments are going. And I agree re phasing. I've wondered for a while if intelligent keyswitching is the better way to go, to activate a switch on the next note if that made for smoother transitions. It's a very very tough nut to crack. IMO LASS FC does it as well as its possible to do it in a conventional way, and I'm very grateful for its existence, however imperfect. SSS is terrific for some showy stuff, but the legato / switching is very tricksy and it doesn't excel at more subtle phrasings imo.

The Paganini demo is encouraging for the faster stuff (the timing sounds stiff, but that's another issue). Really looking forward to a Village demo - like Ed, it's a favourite soundtrack of mine (and Shyamlan's other Good Movie!)

In a way, the solo violin is always doomed to failure - if you guys worked on this for 10 years you'll still find frustrated composers at the end of it. It's possibly the most expressive, the most human of all orchestral instruments... the conjouring trick of samples and VIs is never more harshly exposed. But (and it's a big BUT) I think you've already demonstrated that Embertone can broaden the tricks we can pull off though, so really excited to see how it develops. Congrats.


----------



## Blakus

*Re: Embertone Violin*



Guy Rowland @ Mon Dec 31 said:


> It's possibly the most expressive, the most human of all orchestral instruments... the conjouring trick of samples and VIs is never more harshly exposed.



GUY! How dare you! We all know the cello is the most expressive!!! :mrgreen: 
Ok in all seriousness though, this violin does sound amazing.


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: Embertone Violin*



> Ed- matching that track?! Whew, quite a challenge indeed. Saving that YouTube link to. Use as reference-- will be back on this thread soon with more details and an estimated release date.
> 
> Alex


 o/~ o/~ o/~ Hopefully not to far away!


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: Embertone Violin*

I heard rumours they eat and sleep between work: Unbeliiiievable!... :lol: 

But yes: eagerly awaiting this...


----------



## Ed

*Re: Embertone Violin*



Embertone @ Sun Dec 30 said:


> Ed- matching that track?! Whew, quite a challenge indeed. Saving that YouTube link to. Use as reference-- will be back on this thread soon with more details and an estimated release date.
> 
> Alex



I do not expect you to succeed perfectly, but it shows how much I think of your work already that I would even considering it getting close enough to entertain the idea! :D Mainly I just want it to sound realistic in those legato passages and be able to do some fast stuff when needed, it just seems to me that the closer you can get to that demo the better it must be. All libraries have flaws, even with the best ones you reach its limits, Im curious to find out whats the limits of yours will be.


----------



## Steve Steele

*Re: Embertone Violin*

Are you guys going to add Jeté bowings? Rhythmic bouncing bowings? Flying Spiccatos?

Pleeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaassssssssssee? Please? Please? Please?

I write these in my scores all the time and I have to go record them myself. Would be very nice to have them.

I've been asking developers for these for a long time. Violinists play more then four or five articulations.


----------



## whinecellar

Funny - those 2 tracks from "The Village" are some of my favorite JNH moments of all time, and I find myself going to those as my benchmark every time a new violin library comes along (or when I record the real thing). SO good!

Keep doing what you do, Embertone!


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: Embertone Violin*

Hats off to Miss Hahn. :wink: Great call of JNH to use her delicate playing to capture his vision. Sorry for the OT.


----------



## quantum7

I can't believe I haven't listened to the demos for Embertone violin until today. HOLY CRAP! :shock: Now if it can do a slow intimate sound very well you will have another buyer when it is released.


----------



## quantum7

*Re: Embertone Violin*



mark812 @ Thu Dec 27 said:


> Awesome, guys.
> 
> Suggestion for the next demo:
> 
> 
> 
> :wink:





Thanks for reminding me how beautiful that soundtrack was. The movie was a yawner, though.


----------



## Ed

*Re: Embertone Violin*



quantum7 @ Tue Jan 01 said:


> Thanks for reminding me how beautiful that soundtrack was. The movie was a yawner, though.



I liked the movie, it only became boring to me once you find out the "truth" at the end.


----------



## Caedwallon

That sounds great! All the best to you chaps at Embertone.


----------



## Walid F.

yep. silly how good this violin sound is. awaiting release eagerly!!


----------



## TakeABow

Love the demos. Can't wait to take it for a spin.


----------



## EforEclectic

Is this eventually going to be part of the larger series that Intimate Strings Lite is a teaser for?

Because if it is, sign me up. The demos sound great so far.


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone Violin*

Hey Eclectic - sorry for the late reply! Yes, we plan on growing Intimate Strings, one fun project at a time.

Our violin project is alive and well, so I thought it was time for an update! I'll be at NAMM this year, mainly just to enjoy myself and meet people that I otherwise only interact with over the interwebs... But *Mike Greene*, wonderful guy that he is, has opened his booth up for an hour on Friday. So I'll have my laptop with me, and the ability to load our beta for people to check out.

Mike's booth is #6624 in Hall A, and I'll be a "developer in residence" there on *Friday from 11AM-12PM!*

Hope to see some VI-C'ers there!

-Alex

P.S. I'll be posting a new demo of the violin shortly, so keep your eyes (and ears) out for it.


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: Embertone Violin*

Alex - just curious - have you tried the 'tuning trick' in K5 (set overall tuning up or down 3 half steps or so and transpose in your daw - to get a '2nd' violin? Of course this hampers the 'range' but a low budget way to have the 2nd. :wink:


----------



## EastWest Lurker

*Re: Embertone Violin*



Embertone @ Tue Jan 22 said:


> Hey Eclectic - sorry for the late reply! Yes, we plan on growing Intimate Strings, one fun project at a time.
> 
> Our violin project is alive and well, so I thought it was time for an update! I'll be at NAMM this year, mainly just to enjoy myself and meet people that I otherwise only interact with over the interwebs... But *Mike Greene*, wonderful guy that he is, has opened his booth up for an hour on Friday. So I'll have my laptop with me, and the ability to load our beta for people to check out.
> 
> Mike's booth is #6624 in Hall A, and I'll be a "developer in residence" there on *Friday from 11AM-12PM!*
> 
> Hope to see some VI-C'ers there!
> 
> -Alex
> 
> P.S. I'll be posting a new demo of the violin shortly, so keep your eyes (and ears) out for it.



See you then, Alex.


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone Violin - Added NAMM Video Feb 2013!*

2 things - 

1) Update 02/06/13! Had a chance to show our upcoming violin library to the Scorecast folks at the venerable Mike Greene's Realitone booth. 



2) Jay Asher, it was great to meet you! 8)

3) Rob - sorry for the late reply, but we ARE working on something like that. A bit of black magic from our wonderful programmer...


----------



## synapse21

*Re: Embertone Violin - Added NAMM Video Feb 2013!*

So good!!


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: Embertone Violin - Added NAMM Video Feb 2013!*



Embertone @ Wed Feb 06 said:


> 2 things -
> 
> 1) Update 02/06/13! Had a chance to show our upcoming violin library to the Scorecast folks at the venerable Mike Greene's Realitone booth.
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Jay Asher, it was great to meet you! 8)
> 
> 3) Rob - sorry for the late reply, but we ARE working on something like that. A bit of black magic from our wonderful programmer...




Cool - sign me up.


----------



## KMuzzey

*Re: Embertone Violin - Added NAMM Video Feb 2013!*

LOVE the sound, but also loving the iPad use here. It's almost like a virtual version of the o-bow which never ever materialized:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4L4cr80vT5Q

but which I wish someone would hurry up and bring to market already!

Kerry


----------



## 667

*Re: Embertone Violin - Added NAMM Video Feb 2013!*

The controllable vibrato speed and intensity and the expressive legato sound so nice! Please take everything you've learned here and make a solo cello too!


----------



## tdavilio

*Re: Embertone Violin - Added NAMM Video Feb 2013!*

This sounds really good. I see you use an iPad, which I would really like to use. The only thing is I don't like to connect my music computer to the Internet except for downloads. It looks like you don't need to be on line to use the iPad. That would be great and I would get it if that's the case.

Best,
Tony


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone Violin - Added NAMM Video Feb 2013!*

Kerry, 667 and Tony,

- That ebow thing looks AMAZING. Too bad it's just a prototype

- A cello is DEFINITELY in the works

- I don't need to connect to the internet with my iPad, I have an app called Mywi for that (There are alternative apps that are cheaper, one I think called Tetherme)... Which unfortunately requires a jail-broken device. There are lots of ways to get it working though - it's easy!

Thanks guys! More soon,

Alex


----------



## EastWest Lurker

*Re: Embertone Violin - Added NAMM Video Feb 2013!*



Embertone @ Wed Feb 06 said:


> 2) Jay Asher, it was great to meet you! 8)



You as well, When can i buy this violin?


----------



## tdavilio

*Re: Embertone Violin - Added NAMM Video Feb 2013!*

Hey Alex,

My IPad is connected to the Internet via WiFi. What I wanted to know is if the computer has to be connected the the Internet also?

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone Violin - Added NAMM Video Feb 2013!*

Your computer does NOT need to be connected to the internet, but does need to be on a local network to be able to communicate with the iPad:







OS X's MIDI Network Setup... Inside the Audio/MIDI Setup Utility

-Alex


----------



## tdavilio

*Re: Embertone Violin - Added NAMM Video Feb 2013!*

Okay, so the computer (PC) has to be connected to wifi but doesn't have to be on the Internet. I guess that's safe. 

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone Violin - Added NAMM Video Feb 2013!*

Yeah, for setting this up on PC, your best bet is to check out Touch OSC - there's some documentation here:

http://hexler.net/software/touchosc

Have a great weekend!

-Alex


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone Violin [James Newton Howard "The Village" Demo ADDED]*

Update 03/04/13! 

New demo track is up on Soundcloud... and we'll have some better details about WHEN we are releasing this thing within a week or so. Thanks everyone!

*James Newton Howard, The Village soundtrack, "Noah Visits" (DRESSED)*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F81754449&secret_url=false[/flash]

*James Newton Howard, The Village soundtrack, "Noah Visits" (NAKED)*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F81754287&secret_url=false[/flash]

https://soundcloud.com/embertone/james- ... der-violin


----------



## Rob

*Re: Embertone Violin [James Newton Howard "The Village" Demo ADDED]*

well done! a nice and expressive violin tone, legato also sounds good...


----------



## Enyak

*Re: Embertone Violin [James Newton Howard "The Village" Demo ADDED]*

That's a really great performance! Can you talk a bit about which performance knobs (dynamics, art keyswitching, vibrato depth, vibrato rate, etc... ?) you used to make the Village demo?


----------



## Ryan

Oii, wow! This is promising!!! Would really love to see a video within the DAW. Just to see how much that is going on under the hood. Possible?

great!


----------



## Ganvai

+1 for a Video. This would be cool to know how much programming is behind that.


----------



## Ed

*Amazing.*

Can I be frozen for a few years so I can return when youve finished the whole orchestra? :mrgreen:


----------



## synthnut

*Re: Embertone Violin [James Newton Howard "The Village" Demo ADDED]*

AHHHHHH Yes !!!.....That sounds SWEET !! Video please !!.....I"m also insterested in how much it takes to sound like that .....

NAKED VERY MUCH APPRECIATED !!..... It's nice to hear "What you hear is what you get " ..... along with a nice peice of music that folks asked for ....THAT"S customer service !!..... Thanks again , Jim


----------



## james7275

*Re: Embertone Violin [James Newton Howard "The Village" Demo ADDED]*

So another week or so before we know when we can get our hands on this  . i can't wait, this thing sounds awesome!


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone Violin [James Newton Howard "The Village" Demo ADDED]*

Yes! We'll know more in about a week 8) 

We're finishing up the last round of features, getting a sweet GUI going, and also developing a new watermarking system - we will have a much better idea about a release timeline after this week...

I'll post a video of the pro tools session for the latest demo tonight!

-Alex


----------



## mark812

*Re: Embertone Violin [James Newton Howard "The Village" Demo ADDED]*

Wow, you listened to my suggestion! :D 

Sounds fantastic! Now if you could do "The Gravel Road" style demo.. :mrgreen:


----------



## BenG

*Re: Embertone Violin [James Newton Howard "The Village" Demo ADDED]*

This sounds fantastic. Can't wait to hear more demos!


----------



## organix

*Re: Embertone Violin [James Newton Howard "The Village" Demo ADDED]*

nice Village demo. But why only the more easy to play slow part of Noah Visits?
I'm more interested how the faster fingered legato part of Noah Visits or Gravel Roads would be sound. The faster things of Village are the real challenge.


----------



## mosso

*Re: Embertone Violin [James Newton Howard "The Village" Demo ADDED]*

Demo sounds great. Also would be interested in hearing a faster section of The Village, but tbh even with just these demos it sounds like a must-have for me; I've not picked up any Solo Strings since VSL's!


----------



## Resoded

*Re: Embertone Violin [James Newton Howard "The Village" Demo ADDED]*

Wow, this is exactly what I'm looking for. Any info on pricing?


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: Embertone Violin [James Newton Howard "The Village" Demo ADDED]*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNqoFRAUXvI
I am very interested in repetitive note legato playing!


----------



## germancomponist

Great sound, Alex!


----------



## Ed

I know its a viola (right?), but do you think we will ever get a solo string sample to sound quite so expressive and realistic as this does when playing this softly?

Skip to about 4:27

https://soundcloud.com/awintory/journey-apotheosis

What do you think Embertone?


----------



## quantum7

Sounds great!


----------



## Darthmorphling

*Re: Embertone Violin [James Newton Howard "The Village" Demo ADDED]*

I have been holding off on buying Spitfire Solo Strings so I could buy this awesome instrument.

I do have a question though. I am assuming you plan on releasing the viola, cello and bass as well. Do you think that the development time on those will be somewhat faster, now that you have the programming done for this?

I can be patient o-[][]-o 

Don


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: Embertone Violin [James Newton Howard "The Village" Demo ADDED]*

Wonderful. Also interested in the faster sections of that cue as well as video. Really welcoming a shallower vibrato on the solo strings.


----------



## Guy Rowland

There's not many months go by without me playing that cue from the OST. You've done an amazingly good job, congrats. Looking forward to the video...


----------



## Jordan Gagne

Is it just my speakers or is the violin a bit mid-heavy in terms of EQ? The lower notes especially (the high notes sound great to my ears) have a slight nasal/mid-ness that doesn't leave room for the breathy bow noise of a violin. Not that I'm an expert at these things but it's what jumped out at me.


----------



## George Caplan

*Re: Embertone Violin [James Newton Howard "The Village" Demo ADDED]*

how much control do you get with the vibrato? 

what make violin is it? and how was it recorded?


----------



## germancomponist

Ed @ Mon Mar 04 said:


> I know its a viola (right?), but do you think we will ever get a solo string sample to sound quite so expressive and realistic as this does when playing this softly?
> 
> Skip to about 4:27
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/awintory/journey-apotheosis
> 
> What do you think Embertone?



I think this is Tina with her cello, Ed.


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone Violin [James Newton Howard "The Village" Demo ADDED]*

Thanks for the feedback, guys!! To answer a few questions...

@Ed - We're pretty confident that we can get close to that! I don't think VIs will ever replace something as beautiful as a live performance by Tina.. but we'll be coming out with our cello down the line!...

Which brings me to the next one..
@Don - You're correct in assuming the process will be faster once we wrap up the violin, so once we get the samples edited (fuuuun!) things should pick up..

@Jordan - We'll fine-tune it at the very end, but I'll check that out!  This demo has the bow noise turned off* - so that may be some of it as well.

@George & Rob - You'll have TOTAL control of the vibrato... Because it is completely modeled vibrato, you can control vibrato color, speed, and intensity - all with custom CC control.

The violin was recorded close-mic'd in stereo (in a large wood-floor studio - allowing room to breathe). The violin (and bow) itself is a beautiful piece of art.. we were afraid to get too close to it, hah! A David Burgess 1987 make, bow made by Eugene Sartory ca 1910.


-Jon


----------



## Enyak

*Re: Embertone Violin [James Newton Howard "The Village" Demo ADDED]*

I thought I was getting a bit of a Samplemodeling vibe from the way you talked about the violin, hah.  (Mostly because of the lively vibrato in the demo though.)

Because modelled instruments can be a bit tricky to pick up and play properly, can I suggest packing in some premade articulations / "style phrases" as part of the release package. Either as...

...keyswitchable phrases, aka C0 activates "intermediate vibrato, going back to no vibrato"

or

...little premade MIDI snippets with controller data that I can cut and paste until I get the hang of it on my own.


----------



## Ed

germancomponist @ Mon Mar 04 said:


> I think this is Tina with her cello, Ed.



Ahhh thats what I thought, but I read "Rodney Wirtz: Viola" and for some reason thought that was what was playing. Im not used to listening to so much solo cello so well played, and usually not hearing it played in such a high register


----------



## Ed

*Re: Embertone Violin [James Newton Howard "The Village" Demo ADDED]*



Embertone @ Mon Mar 04 said:


> Thanks for the feedback, guys!! To answer a few questions...
> 
> @Ed - We're pretty confident that we can get close to that! I don't think VIs will ever replace something as beautiful as a live performance by Tina.. but we'll be coming out with our cello down the line!...



Amazing to hear you say that, its the really really soft stuff like this you know?


----------



## germancomponist

Ed @ Tue Mar 05 said:


> germancomponist @ Mon Mar 04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is Tina with her cello, Ed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh thats what I thought, but I read "Rodney Wirtz: Viola" and for some reason thought that was what was playing. Im not used to listening to so much solo cello so well played, and usually not hearing it played in such a high register
Click to expand...


Our Tina is not only one of the best chello players, she is the sexiest!


----------



## quantum7

germancomponist @ Mon Mar 04 said:


> Our Tina is not only one of the best cello players, she is the sexiest!



+1000 :D


----------



## dadek

*Re: Embertone Violin [James Newton Howard "The Village" Demo ADDED]*



Rob Elliott @ Mon Mar 04 said:


> Also interested in the faster sections of that cue...



this please. that's what's missing from everyone.


----------



## Blakus

germancomponist @ Tue Mar 05 said:


> Our Tina is not only one of the best cello players, she is the sexiest!



That's it. I'm getting out my bikini.
In all seriousness though, Tina really is amazing!!


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Embertone Violin [James Newton Howard "The Village" Demo ADDED]*

This sounds awesome. You're marketing to a group who can't distinguish a cello from a viola so I think you're gonna do alright anyway.

o-[][]-o 

Hopefully this is the lib that'll finally put that tyrant Hilary Hahn out of work.


----------



## Ed

*Re: Embertone Violin [James Newton Howard "The Village" Demo ADDED]*



choc0thrax @ Tue Mar 05 said:


> This sounds awesome. You're marketing to a group who can't distinguish a cello from a viola so I think you're gonna do alright anyway.



Who really knows what a solo viola sounds like anyway :lol:


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Embertone Violin [James Newton Howard "The Village" Demo ADDED]*



Ed @ Tue Mar 05 said:


> choc0thrax @ Tue Mar 05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds awesome. You're marketing to a group who can't distinguish a cello from a viola so I think you're gonna do alright anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who really knows what a solo viola sounds like anyway :lol:
Click to expand...


True. And let's be honest: the only sound a viola should make is the cracking and popping of wood burning.


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: Embertone Violin [James Newton Howard "The Village" Demo ADDED]*



choc0thrax @ Tue Mar 05 said:


> Ed @ Tue Mar 05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> choc0thrax @ Tue Mar 05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds awesome. You're marketing to a group who can't distinguish a cello from a viola so I think you're gonna do alright anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who really knows what a solo viola sounds like anyway :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. And let's be honest: the only sound a viola should make is the cracking and popping of wood burning.
Click to expand...


He he he, behave!  

I love the sound of the Viola d'amore. o/~


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone Violin [James Newton Howard "The Village" Demo ADDED]*



choc0thrax @ Tue Mar 05 said:


> True. And let's be honest: the only sound a viola should make is the cracking and popping of wood burning.


haha!  Too funny...


----------



## Darthmorphling

*Re: Embertone Violin [James Newton Howard "The Village" Demo ADDED]*



Embertone @ Tue Mar 05 said:


> choc0thrax @ Tue Mar 05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> True. And let's be honest: the only sound a viola should make is the cracking and popping of wood burning.
> 
> 
> 
> haha!  Too funny...
Click to expand...


You should sample that in the viola patch :mrgreen:


----------



## Hannes_F

*Re: Embertone Violin [James Newton Howard "The Village" Demo ADDED]*



Ed @ Tue Mar 05 said:


> choc0thrax @ Tue Mar 05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds awesome. You're marketing to a group who can't distinguish a cello from a viola so I think you're gonna do alright anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who really knows what a solo viola sounds like anyway :lol:
Click to expand...


What can I say, look here
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... 49#3685949


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone's Violin - RELEASE DATE and GUI Preview!*

The Friedlander Solo Violin, our first full library from the "Intimate Strings" series, will be released in mid April!

And no... The instrument requires quite a lot more than 33 MB of memory :lol: 

*REMOVED THE IMAGE, WE HAVE TO ADJUST THE DESIGN A BIT FOR TECHNICAL REASONS!*

artwork by the incredible Ryo Ishido...

More info (and a video of the JNH mockup/demo) coming soon. Thanks!

-Alex and Jon


----------



## Przemek K.

*Re: Embertone's Violin - RELEASE DATE and GUI Preview!*

Really nice GUI, wow. And so far also very nice sounding demos.
Fortunately I have more than 23 mb of memory


----------



## mark812

*Re: Embertone's Violin - RELEASE DATE and GUI Preview!*

Incredible GUI, wow.

Any price hints maybe? :D


----------



## HDJK

*Re: Embertone's Violin - RELEASE DATE and GUI Preview!*

Nice patch you got loaded there: bow change legato :D


----------



## synthnut

*Re: Embertone's Violin - RELEASE DATE and GUI Preview!*

Really looking forward to this library .... even if it comes thru without the crackles and the pops !!..... :wink: .....Jim


----------



## Ian Dorsch

Man, that GUI is beautiful.


----------



## mk282

While the GUI is nice, I feel there is way too much wasted space for the very few controls it has... That seems to be a "trademark" of Ryo's work I'm not particularly fond of...


----------



## handz

*Re: Embertone's Violin - RELEASE DATE and GUI Preview!*

Nice to see some well done GUI after some time, can´t understand why bigger companies can´t get it right

o-[][]-o


----------



## Guy Rowland

mk282 @ Fri Mar 08 said:


> While the GUI is nice, I feel there is way too much wasted space for the very few controls it has... That seems to be a "trademark" of Ryo's work I'm not particularly fond of...



I have to say I agree. I prefer guis that are more economical with space, they are far more practical to work with. I count five controls here! It looks very pretty, but...

That said, it's always pretty much the least important thing for me, and if the product delivers otherwise, I'll barely care. Bring it on!


----------



## Audun Jemtland

mk282 @ Fri Mar 08 said:


> While the GUI is nice, I feel there is way too much wasted space for the very few controls it has... That seems to be a "trademark" of Ryo's work I'm not particularly fond of...


It could be put on a small horizontal line one control after another, but then there wouldn't be any space for this beautiful canvas. And since the V shape of controls takes all the vertical space then you have "dead" space on each side. Except for the notation paper.

But for pure practical use it could be just a simple strip. But that's not sexy, breathtaking, intriguing, interesting, aesthetical pleasing and so on and so forth etc. etc. etc. :D


----------



## Maestro77

*Re: Embertone's Violin - RELEASE DATE and GUI Preview!*

Since downloads have all but replaced physical product packaging, the GUI is now the most prominent way for a company to visually represent their libraries. The same way I miss looking at album artwork or thumbing through a CD booklet, I enjoy the marriage of the visual and audio (as long as it's not too over the top). As a GUI designer myself I am always impressed and inspired by Ryo's work. He has personally set a new creative standard for VI/sample library UI design. And as a part-time composer I prefer VI's with something more interesting to look at than a strip of knobs.


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone's Violin - RELEASE DATE and GUI Preview!*

All of these opinions are totally legit - I understand that some want a simpler concept for the interface... But we wanted our Intimate Strings to have a breathtaking, artistic GUI, and were so glad to work with Ryo on this. Though the main page looks a bit bare (control-wise), the other pages are quite dense with parameters and controls.

Anyway, once everything set up, you can just minimize the whole thing to save space - No big deal!


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: Embertone's Violin - RELEASE DATE and GUI Preview!*



Maestro77 @ Fri Mar 08 said:


> Since downloads have all but replaced physical product packaging, the GUI is now the most prominent way for a company to visually represent their libraries... .



Ha ha, well said!


----------



## mk282

Would love to see the other pages with more parameters, then. Because this main page is more than 50% wasted space. Quite similar to the way Action Strings wastes space with its way too big UI. The backdrop serves no purpose, just taking up space, which is very valid if you have your multi rack loaded with other instruments, and you do NOT want to collapse them, rather have their UI open for tweaking at will.


Just some food for thought. Mind you - it's a beautifully done GUI graphically. But functionally, it's wasteful.


----------



## Maestro77

*Re: Embertone's Violin - RELEASE DATE and GUI Preview!*

mk282: I totally agree about Action Strings. The entire top half of the UI is extraneous. The visual and functionality should work in concert.


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone's Violin - RELEASE DATE and GUI Preview!*

Understand where you're coming from! Functionality is crucial... but we are equally excited to make this into a complete experience... visually and aurally moving. It's not just a product to us, it's our baby... and for those who don't agree with that concept, tweak the controls and minimize!


----------



## mk282

Just go at it, guys!


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: Embertone's Violin - RELEASE DATE and GUI Preview!*

Alex: I am one of those who is really inspired by a nice Gui and yours is RAVISHING. Because it reminds me with every glance I throw at it of the music I should make with it...
8.of April is my birthday, so DON´T READ THIS HERE, GO TO WORK!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## quantum7

*Re: Embertone's Violin - RELEASE DATE and GUI Preview!*



Sid Francis @ Fri Mar 08 said:


> 8.of April is my birthday, so DON´T READ THIS HERE, GO TO WORK!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:



Mine is the 6th of April.....so work faster!!!!


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: Embertone's Violin - RELEASE DATE and GUI Preview!*



quantum7 @ Fri Mar 08 said:


> Sid Francis @ Fri Mar 08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8.of April is my birthday, so DON´T READ THIS HERE, GO TO WORK!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is the 6th of April.....so work faster!!!!
Click to expand...


Mine's the 9th. Take your time.


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: Embertone's Violin - RELEASE DATE and GUI Preview!*

Guy: we have to talk!  :lol:


----------



## Steve Steele

*Re: Embertone's Violin - RELEASE DATE and GUI Preview!*

Sounds nice.


----------



## james7275

*Re: Embertone's Violin - RELEASE DATE and GUI Preview!*

i somehow overlooked embertone's email this morning which disclosed how much their violin will cost: $110 dollars. Seems like some pretty cool features are listed. I'm reaaly curious to hear how the controllable vibrato speed and intensity is going to sound. And also the 8 violin ensemble.

What do you guys think about the price?.... I wasn't expecting it to be over a $100 bucks, but then again, I wasn't expecting it to be $30 bucks either.

Well, whatever, I'm still going to probably buy it.


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: Embertone's Violin - RELEASE DATE and GUI Preview!*

Considered the amount of work Alex and the guys had it is probably okay though I had also hoped for something around 75$. But If it works as announced I will be in.


----------



## Blakus

The price is extremely reasonable considering how in depth it is. Can't wait for this thing to be released! I know you guys have put an absolute ton of work into it.

Edit: Just wanted to point out a couple things too-
Chromatically sampled - this is pretty huge for me, it's not all that common these days, but I know with my own sampling experiments that I can really notice the difference between a natural note, and a note pitch shifted a semitone. The timbre becomes less authentic - It's double the work, but definitely worth it imo - Kudos to you guys for not taking shortcuts there!


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone's Violin - RELEASE DATE and GUI Preview!*

It was a tough decision for us to set the price on this one... especially considering that right now our most expensive instrument is only $30!!! With all the development and costs, we didn't have much choice but to set the mark higher here.

With that said, don't expect all of our future releases to be at this price point! We still love our model: sweet instruments and low prices 8) 

Lots of things happening now - we will update you guys shortly!

-Alex


----------



## germancomponist

Blakus @ Tue Apr 02 said:


> The price is extremely reasonable considering how in depth it is. Can't wait for this thing to be released! I know you guys have put an absolute ton of work into it.
> 
> Edit: Just wanted to point out a couple things too-
> Chromatically sampled - this is pretty huge for me, it's not all that common these days, but I know with my own sampling experiments that I can really notice the difference between a natural note, and a note pitch shifted a semitone. The timbre becomes less authentic - It's double the work, but definitely worth it imo - Kudos to you guys for not taking shortcuts there!



+1


----------



## artinro

germancomponist @ Tue Apr 02 said:


> Blakus @ Tue Apr 02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The price is extremely reasonable considering how in depth it is. Can't wait for this thing to be released! I know you guys have put an absolute ton of work into it.
> 
> Edit: Just wanted to point out a couple things too-
> Chromatically sampled - this is pretty huge for me, it's not all that common these days, but I know with my own sampling experiments that I can really notice the difference between a natural note, and a note pitch shifted a semitone. The timbre becomes less authentic - It's double the work, but definitely worth it imo - Kudos to you guys for not taking shortcuts there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
Click to expand...


+2 extremely reasonable price given the potential power of the instrument.

And where is all of this new information (price etc..) posted? I must be missing it.


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone's Violin - RELEASE DATE and GUI Preview!*

OUR LATEST NEWSLETTER

Ah, and if you want to subscribe, head to our site

http://www.embertone.com

and click on the "Sign Up!" Tab on the top right. Thanks!

-Alex


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: Embertone's Violin - RELEASE DATE and GUI Preview!*



Embertone @ Tue Apr 02 said:


> OUR LATEST NEWSLETTER
> 
> Ah, and if you want to subscribe, head to our site
> 
> http://www.embertone.com
> 
> and click on the "Sign Up!" Tab on the top right. Thanks!
> 
> -Alex




Alex - did I miss a release date?


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone's Violin - RELEASE DATE and GUI Preview!*

No - didn't miss anything! 

Our sample content is finally locked, right now it's not totally in our hands... Since this is our first time doing a Kontakt library, we're still not sure how long it will take. Will let everyone know once we do!


----------



## noxtenebrae17

If the quality remains at the high standard you guys have presented so far, I will definitely pick this up at your price point. Especially considering its a Kontakt Player library! Cheers mates. Looking forward to the release!


----------



## Enyak

*Re: Embertone's Violin - RELEASE DATE and GUI Preview!*

Since the sample content is locked now, how about doing a nice video of the Village demo in the meantime?


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone's Violin - RELEASE DATE and GUI Preview!*

Enyak - YES! It has been on my to-do list. Apologies - I will try my best to get that ready tonight...

-Alex


----------



## Maestro77

*Re: Embertone's Violin - RELEASE DATE and GUI Preview!*

@Alex: You know how Sensual Sax adds those sexy little flips and grace notes when you turn up the Sex? I think you should do the same for this violin. Just change the name of the knob to "Class."


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Embertone's Violin - RELEASE DATE and GUI Preview!*

I know you took a user submitted request for a demo and I would love if you could try to emulate the solo violin segment of the Edward Scissorhands barber scene. http://youtu.be/6lWCpIlu6mM?t=1m26s. (if link won't play at correct time, skip to 1:27) I think if you can accomplish this with this instrument then I am %100 sold. Still most likely going to get it regardless but just wanted it to be put through the gauntlet. If you are willing to attempt it please PM me. I have a prepared score in PDF for the part to save you time in transcribing it. I would love to hear it.


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone's Violin - RELEASE DATE and GUI Preview!*

Hey Darris,

I wish we had the time to program a demo like that right now- but we're in full time "tear your hair out" development mode, trying to perfect the instrument. It would be a nice challenge to pull that off, given the virtuosity and speed of the performance.

Thanks!

-Alex


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Embertone's Violin - RELEASE DATE and GUI Preview!*

Well, if your instrument can play 16ths at 170 with natural phrasing then score! I will give it a shot for you when it is released. I can't wait to play with this instrument. Good luck with the programming and please take your time. I am glad to have all of your products and can't wait to make this an addition to the crew. Thanks Alex and the Embertone team.


----------



## star.keys

*Re: Embertone's Violin - RELEASE DATE and GUI Preview!*

This violin sounds awesome and I just checked your website - you guys have some really nice, expressive instruments to offer! Looking forward to this release...

All the best!


----------



## jaeroe

*Re: Embertone's Violin - RELEASE DATE and GUI Preview!*

Just WOW! very impressive. eagerly looking forward to this! great control that is really the key to a good intimate, detailed sound.

and you guys are planning solo viola and solo cello as well? bass?....


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone's Violin - RELEASE DATE and GUI Preview!*

Viola - Cello YES!! both are in the works

Now that we've figured a lot of this process for the violin, the future products will be a lot easier and quicker to implement. Very excited!! Will be posting some new material soon :D 

Alex


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: Embertone's Violin - RELEASE DATE and GUI Preview!*

Wow...great perspective....have mercy with my purse please... :roll: :lol:


----------



## jaeroe

*Re: Embertone's Violin - RELEASE DATE and GUI Preview!*

at $110 for the solo violin that sounds like that and has the much functionality, i'd say they're being very kind to our wallets! =o

i'm also very interested to hear this section/ensemble script in action. are you planning a demo with that any time soon?


----------



## floydian05

*Re: Embertone's Violin - RELEASE DATE and GUI Preview!*

So I saw in the newsletter that it will have an Ensemble mode with 8 violins. How does this patch work? Is it that the solo violin is repeated 7 times with slight variations in im guessing tuning and then other parameters? Perhaps attack? This sounds like it could be really cool and effective. It wasn't what you used by any chance on your The village demo was it? 

Really excited for this release!


----------



## quantum7

$110 sounds like a VERY fair price.


----------



## jaeroe

*Re: Embertone's Violin - RELEASE DATE and GUI Preview!*

you know what's going to happen, of course..... then the VA and VC libraries will come out and we'll all have to have them as well! but, $110x3 is about what Spitfire Solo Strings are and this looks to have so much more control! nothing against SSS - i use them a lot and i love most Sptifire products. this is just the next generation, and if the demos are any indication, it looks like they've done a fantastic job.

can't wait!


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone's Violin - RELEASE DATE and GUI Preview!*

Bad news first- since this is our first KONTAKT PLAYER instrument, we definitely underestimated the time it takes to go through the whole process. Nobody's fault here but ours for being a bit too optimistic about when we could release it... Right now it looks like we can still release towards the end of April, or by the beginning of May.

Good news- we're still tweaking and improving things even more! Jon made a hella great discovery a couple days ago that adds even more possibility for expression! So this extra bit of time is NOT a total loss.

Some demos too! Jon updated his rendition of the JNH cue to include some of the faster material
*James Newton Howard, The Village soundtrack, "Noah Visits" (NAKED)*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F81754287&secret_url=false[/flash]

And - I had some fun with this well-known melody
*Friedlander Violin - Theme from Schindler's List*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F87208958&secret_url=false[/flash]

Sorry guys - we're disappointed not to be able to have everything ready by mid-April, but it will be done soon... and then it's on to cello and viola o/~ 

Oh, and new demo -- we're working on some simple video demonstrations, but want to wait until the GUI is closer to completion before showing it off. Thanks for understanding and we really appreciate the interest! And, to answer a question:

Floydian - the ensemble is a really fun addition to the instrument, it combines a few different samples, pitches and pans some things around (Andreas Lemke, our programmer, is responsible for this amazing and complex bit of magic). We'll be able to show the thing off very, very soon. Perhaps an audio demo tomorrow even...


----------



## Tatu

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*

April 24th would be nice. I'm turning 30 then and hate my life, so that'd be a welcomed release date.


----------



## dormusic

*deleted*


----------



## Walid F.

As you said, the extra time is not bad as you can make it even better. This violin tingles me in cool ways, guys. SWEET JOB!


----------



## dormusic

Will there be a violin 2 section patch? (That can be used in unison with violin 1 section)


----------



## mark812

*Re: Embertone's Violin - RELEASE DATE and GUI Preview!*



Embertone @ Tue Apr 09 said:


> Some demos too! Jon updated his rendition of the JNH cue to include some of the faster material
> *James Newton Howard, The Village soundtrack, "Noah Visits" (NAKED)*
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F81754287&secret_url=false[/flash]



Holy s$&tsnacks! You completely nailed the fast part. ~o)


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*

Woah, basically sold on that fast part too. :D


----------



## Embertone

dormusic @ Wed Apr 10 said:


> Will there be a violin 2 section patch? (That can be used in unison with violin 1 section)



Just a single section of "Friedlanders", all based off of the solo samples!

-Alex


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: Embertone's Violin - RELEASE DATE and GUI Preview!*



mark812 @ Wed Apr 10 said:


> Embertone @ Tue Apr 09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some demos too! Jon updated his rendition of the JNH cue to include some of the faster material
> *James Newton Howard, The Village soundtrack, "Noah Visits" (NAKED)*
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F81754287&secret_url=false[/flash]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy s$&tsnacks! You completely nailed the fast part. ~o)
Click to expand...




'Seeing' this clip being 'performed' on a you tube video would be worth it's weight in gold. Any chance of that? It sounds very good - I am just hoping this kind of performance doesn't need hours and hours of editing (midi and audio). Thanks for this consideration. You have really captured Hillary Hahn's sound and expression.


----------



## midiman

Embertone, Which reverb is used on the JNH demo? Sounds really great! Not too mention how amazing the instrument is! Can't wait for this release.


----------



## 667

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*

Hahaha damn that fast passage owns. Can. Not. Wait.


----------



## Maestro77

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*

Yeah that fast passage sold it for me. Really looking forward to the viola, cello and bass. Having that little ensemble will be a blast.


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: Embertone's Violin - RELEASE DATE and GUI Preview!*



Embertone @ Wed Apr 10 said:


> *James Newton Howard, The Village soundtrack, "Noah Visits" (NAKED)*
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F81754287&secret_url=false[/flash]



Ker flippin-blimey.

By rights, this should reopen the debate on putting musicians outta work.... this sounds like a giant leap forward for sampled solo strings to me... it's all great, but gadzooks the fast passage is extraordinary. Really looking forward to the walkthrough to see how tough (or otherwise) it is to play. Easier than a violin though, I bet.


----------



## Maestro77

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*

I missed the GUI preview when it was still live. Will all the articulations be controlled via keyswitches so we only have to load one instance? I hope so!


----------



## Mahlon

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*



Tatu @ Wed Apr 10 said:


> April 24th would be nice. I'm turning 30 then and hate my life, so that'd be a welcomed release date.



Tatu, you're too young to hate your life. Stop it. Leave that to me.

Mahlon


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*

Hey guys, thanks again for all the great feedback on the new/updated demos!

I'll answer some questions, and to start it off for Rob Elliot with a quick screen capture of the JNH demo, showing all the automation lanes. I hope that gives you a good idea. It took about 3.5 hours to do this.



@midiman - The reverb is Lexicon PCM Hall. It isn't fancy hardware, but isn't it delish??

@Maestro77 - Yes, all the articulations are either controlled via keyswitch or CC - and most of the CCs are configurable! It will all be inside one instance, however we're supplying a variety of patches.. lite versions, mono/stereo version, other things/etc.. so that loading becomes easier and you can easily fit it into your template.

-Jon


----------



## EastWest Lurker

I hardly ever buy software, because I don't have to, but I will be buying this.


----------



## Sunchy

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*

I think I started to foam from the mouth while watching that video...


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*



Embertone @ Wed Apr 10 said:


> Hey guys, thanks again for all the great feedback on the new/updated demos!
> 
> I'll answer some questions, and to start it off for Rob Elliot with a quick screen capture of the JNH demo, showing all the automation lanes. I hope that gives you a good idea. It took about 3.5 hours to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> @midiman - The reverb is Lexicon PCM Hall. It isn't fancy hardware, but isn't it delish??
> 
> @Maestro77 - Yes, all the articulations are either controlled via keyswitch or CC - and most of the CCs are configurable! It will all be inside one instance, however we're supplying a variety of patches.. lite versions, mono/stereo version, other things/etc.. so that loading becomes easier and you can easily fit it into your template.
> 
> -Jon





Ok - NOW this is my favorite SALES video of a product. You told me more from this than I have ever seen from a Developer's vid.

First off - OUTSTANDING. Given it's price point and production value - you are going to sell a gagillion of these. Deservedly so (tips hat to you).

PLEASE do the cello NEXT. PLEASE.


----------



## PMortise

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*



Mahlon @ Wed Apr 10 said:


> Tatu @ Wed Apr 10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> April 24th would be nice. I'm turning 30 then and hate my life, so that'd be a welcomed release date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tatu, you're too young to hate your life. Stop it. Leave that to me.
> 
> Mahlon
Click to expand...






...tap, tap, tap....everyone at the http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07f4hQC10h0 (00:06) please. :lol:



Rob Elliott @ Wed Apr 10 said:


> Ok - NOW this is my favorite SALES video of a product. You told me more from this than I have ever seen from a Developer's vid.
> 
> First off - OUTSTANDING. Given it's price point and production value - you are going to sell a gagillion of these. Deservedly so (tips hat to you).
> 
> PLEASE do the cello NEXT. PLEASE.



You gotta love that Developer responsiveness too. o-[][]-o


----------



## dormusic

Wonderfull demo. In addition to a CC controlled bowing style I think you should implement a keyswitch method: a keyswitch that would cause ONLY THE FOLLOWING NOTE to be a bowchange. Obviously when the bowchange note is played the keyswitch would have to be reset (note off), particularly useful when working with notation programs, since they only send one signal (note on for every keyswitch).

Also, am I correct in saying that velocity controls the type of legato (fingered/port/gliss)? Could you implement a velocity scaler for legato intervals that would work as follows:

original velocity X 2 = end legato velocity

This is also for working with notation programs (finale in my case).


----------



## jaeroe

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*

dude..... that demo..... you killing us here!!! LOL
funds standing by.....


----------



## Guy Rowland

Spectacular. I see key velocity for port - are there other keyswitches, or is it all CC control for everything else?


----------



## Ryan

This is amazing!! Make sure to send out the midi when I/we purchase 

Looking forward to this one!!


----------



## clynos

This is extremely the best.

Will there be a patch for the Akai EWI, so that I could controll the vibrato intensity and speed with biting?


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*

@Dor - Yeah! Currently you you can trigger slurs by holding C# keyswitch below the range. We are still making some last minute decisions for further control.

But also to answer Guy Roland - Right, velocity triggers port. It also triggers harsh attacks. There are keyswitches that will trigger legato mode, staccato mode, poly sustain mode, slur legato, and momentary speed script lock. The CCs will mostly be for dynamics and vibrato control.

-Jon

*Edit*
@Clynos - There is no BC.. control.. currently  But we have discussed the possibility. Can't guarantee anything just yet! But yes, virtually you should be able to assign everything yourself.


----------



## Adrian Myers

clynos @ Wed Apr 10 said:


> Will there be a patch for the Akai EWI, so that I could controll the vibrato intensity and speed with biting?


Those are CC controlled in the video, and they said "most" CC controls will be configurable. So hopefully you should be able to make a patch for whatever controller you'd like (or, if absolutely necessary, resort to midi modifiers in Live/Cubase/Reaper, but presumably you won't have an issue).


----------



## jtenney

Gents, I think you've done it! After 40+ years in the trenches as a violinist, including many years of recording in the section at Skywalker Studio, I can say without reservation that this is the best. The Noah demo is far better, to my ear, than the Schindler's List, but that might be because you spent a lot more time on Noah. The bow changes and attacks, especially, have been the bane of other libraries, and I think you've conquered the problems. (Vibrato of course has been a big issue as well.) Hopefully eventually the workflow will improve so that 3.5 hours aren't needed for 2:00 running time... Anyway, congratulations!!

later,
John


----------



## Niah

Excellent


----------



## ThomasL

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*

Stunning! I've said it before, this is my most anticipated release of 2013. Period.


----------



## noxtenebrae17

I hope you chaps know how amazing this release is looking. I literally can't wait to pick it up and for all the amazing releases that you'll follow it up with. Your level of detail and refinement looks to be unmatched.


----------



## marcotronic

Totally "ear"-some!!!

Get it out! :o)

Marco


----------



## dormusic

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*

@embertone: Since I almost always make customizations to all my libraries, could you by any chance leave one or two emty script slots BEFORE the main script?


----------



## Enyak

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*

Thanks for the video demo!

I am slightly intimated by the shaping CCs, but it still looks managable. As a non-string-player, I'd be glad if anyone can offer some advice on how vibrato speed / depth and dynamics are all connected in phrasing.  Though I think I'll be able to figure out most myself eventually.


----------



## Mahlon

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*



PMortise @ Wed Apr 10 said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...tap, tap, tap....everyone at the http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07f4hQC10h0 (00:06) please. :lol:



That had me rolling. o-[][]-o

HA!

Mahlon


----------



## joshua

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*



Enyak @ Thu Apr 11 said:


> As a non-string-player, I'd be glad if anyone can offer some advice on how vibrato speed / depth and dynamics are all connected in phrasing.



I've been playing the cello for 3 years. Some random, general observation points when I play
- Vibrato speed and width are expression tools just like dynamic. "There is no wrong way to use them." (Notice the quotes.)
- When I crescendo, the vibrato then to go faster and narrower. When I fade out, the vibrato goes slower and narrower. (Slow and too wide vibrato sounds weird.)
- Slow, mellow piece/parts = wide vibrato.
- If I play a piece with vibrato, ideally I want vibrato on every note. Practically, some phrases are just too fast to do vibrato only the last note of a phrase gets vibrato.
- If I play a piece with vibrato, I'm aiming to do continuous vibrato. I don't reset my vibrato motion for each note; there is no break in vibrato motion when I play the next note. 
(New note)-down-up-down-up-down-up-(new note)-down-up.... and NOT
(New note)-down-up-down-up-down-no motion-(new note)-down-up


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*

That's why we have separate control of all those things - so it's possible to combine them however you see fit!

There is a 200 ms -ish delay in vibrato upon playing a new note, when the vibrato plays continuously through note changes, it sounded super weird... just a very small delay needed so that the note change sounds even.

-Alex


----------



## Kejero

I gather you guys are doing no preordering on this beauty?


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*

No need to pre-order something that is already priced well and is proven to sound amazing.


----------



## quantum7

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*

Me want now!!!! :shock:


----------



## jcs88

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*

Any chance you guys could share that TouchOSC template you were using in the video?


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*

Yes, definitely - it will come with the product!


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*



Embertone @ Thu Apr 18 said:


> Yes, definitely - it will come with the product!




Any update on release?


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*

We can't set a firm date :? 

Still waiting for our samples to be encoded... But it won't be too much longer. We're hoping for late April/early May. The moment we know more about the timeline, you'll hear from us on this forum!!

Also, more demos coming soon 8)


----------



## Walid F.

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*



Embertone @ Fri Apr 19 said:


> We can't set a firm date :?
> 
> Still waiting for our samples to be encoded... But it won't be too much longer. We're hoping for late April/early May. The moment we know more about the timeline, you'll hear from us on this forum!!
> 
> Also, more demos coming soon 8)



thanks for the update!! can't wait to listen to more demoz.


----------



## dormusic

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*

@embertone: Are you planning on implementing a release time controller? this would be extremely useful for sequencers and notation programs.
If you do, there are two types of releases to consider:

First- a gradual relieving of bow pressure and speed, a natural diminuendo for ends of phrases.

Second- the natural decay of the sound when playing a fortissimo off-the-string spiccato (particularly noticable on open strings).

Maybe implement a seperate controller for bow release time and a two keyswitches:
One engaging/disengaging release triggers for normal fingered strings.
The other engaging/disengaging the open strings (also consider emulating quassi vibrato for open strings!)


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*

Our features are somewhat locked for now, so these are great ideas to add to our list. However, a lot of this happens in a simpler way when playing-- there are release samples for each note, and open strings have a naturally longer decay. Our programming does not offer control over each string... Instead we elected to simply make it sound natural and nice throughout the range. 

HOWEVER, having complete control over vibrato gives the ability to make lots of different colors... AND there is a preset for non-pitch, (open string) vibrato as well...

What you mention about the release actually happens for the attack, which is very responsive to velocity... Softer, more gradual attacks at low velocities and harsh attacks towards the top. Feels so nice to play it that way! And then, CC#11 controls dynamics aside from the velocity stuff.

Hope this clarifies! 

-Alex


----------



## dormusic

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*

Clarifies a lot! This is great news. However, is there any chance that you could add the bow release time in a future update? I insist on this because I work with finale, so dynamic CC tweaking is much more difficult than simply setting a release time.


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*

Yes! Something like that is possible - we will add it to our list... For now you can choose between release samples ON and release samples OFF


----------



## rpmusic

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*

I can't begin to tell you how excited I am about this violin...and the price point is a steal (IMO)! 

I have a few of Embertone's instruments and the Jubal flute has actually become one of my favorite "unique" instruments and have already used it in a couple of on air projects.

And with the control & features of this instrument (love the idea of modeling the vibrato control), you guys are sneaking in and quickly "setting the bar" for other companies to follow...nice work and anxiously awaiting to add this one to my "arsenal!"


----------



## quantum7

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*

My violinist got very nervous when I told him I'm going to buy this. :shock: :D


----------



## Ganvai

Not much info about the Friedlander Violin these days. How's it going?


----------



## Ed

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*



quantum7 @ Sun Apr 21 said:


> My violinist got very nervous when I told him I'm going to buy this. :shock: :D



If you note though Embertone said it took over 3 hours to do The Village demo so its still better if you have access to a real violinist


----------



## Adrian Myers

In reply to


Ganvai @ Fri Apr 26 said:


> Not much info about the Friedlander Violin these days. How's it going?



They said only 10 days ago that they're aiming for late April/early May, and they'll let us know when they have any details. http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... 35#3695935 Surely they don't want to cry wolf, and it shouldn't be too much longer anyway. But they were already as clear about the timeline as they possibly can be.


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*

Greetings and happy friday!

Ed - Most of the demos so far have been versions of existing music... so keep in mind some of that time was spent transcribing/lining things up.

Also, we LOVE live musicians - and hope that this instrument isn't a reason to get by without hiring a violinist! However, Friedlander Vln will offer you guys a great vehicle for expression. We think you'll be overjoyed by the "out of the box" sound... and with some deliberate phrasing/vibrato editing, the results you can get will definitely make you smile, if not giggle  

As for progress, things are going really well! Jon and I are going to push hard this weekend, and we'll have an update for you soon soon soon!

-Alex and Jon


----------



## BenG

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*

Love the Schindler's List demo on your YouTube channel! It really sounds great, would love to hear it in context of the full orchestra

Really looking forward to this.


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*

Thanks Ben! Video is here, just posted it a few minutes ago:



I finally have some solid news to share with you guys, release date will be SET in the next day or two. Still working things out with Continuata. Thanks and will be back soon!

Maybe I shouldn't say this, but... the cello is coming along verrrry nicely too 8) 

-Alex


----------



## germancomponist

For sample libraries, it sounds very good to my ears, Alex!


----------



## Adrian Myers

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*



Embertone @ Sun Apr 28 said:


> Maybe I shouldn't say this, but... the cello is coming along verrrry nicely too 8)


Remember when your parents would get upset that you wanted yet another new toy the instant you got any toy? And this is worse, because you want the next new one and haven't even gotten the first one yet?

I'm totally ok with that.


----------



## dormusic

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*

Ensemble patch demo plz 8)


----------



## shakuman

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*



Embertone @ Sun Apr 28 said:


> I finally have some solid news to share with you guys, release date will be SET in the next day or two. Still working things out with Continuata. Thanks and will be back soon!
> 
> -Alex



Any news Alex?


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*

We're working out details with all parties, but...

*May 15th*, at the very latest... We're unhappy about how much we had to push back our release, but the good news is:

1) It will be fully finished, not rushing it!
2) The cello won't be too far behind
3) After a few full days of sleep, we have soooo many new instruments and ideas that have been on hold because of this beastly thing...

More soon - I'll make an ensemble demo for you guys as soon as I can!

Alex


----------



## synapse21

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*

Take all the time you need!


----------



## ThomasL

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*



synapse21 @ 2013-04-30 said:


> Take all the time you need!


+1


----------



## Walid F.

Keep it up guys, we're not pushing! Do your best and I'm sure we'll all be happy you took the xtra time to do so.


----------



## Justin Miller

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*

I like the recording of the instrument and how its EQed. I think you should upload the tune at a bit faster tempo like in the original recording. The dynamics also seem a bit softer than the way it's played by Perlman--can it have a more intense, like molto vibrato, sound?


----------



## Adrian Myers

Too many roller coaster vibrato strings out there already though, wouldn't you say? Although not solo I suppose (Spitfire's SSS is pretty dramatic). Takes a lot out of the flexibility though, unless it's an algorithmic/SampleModeling approach. I wish some existing libraries had a more sober tone.


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*

Thanks guys, appreciate the understanding.

@Justin

We had a faster tempo and a few users complained that it was TOO fast. So I slowed it down :lol: 

As for the molto vibrato, it's entirely possible with the instrument - you get complete control over speed and depth of the vibrato... But I just preferred the subtler tone. We have demos coming soon with more variety. Stand by - thanks!

-Alex


----------



## Per Lichtman

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*

Congratulations on being ready to release on the 15th, Alex. It was looking great at NAMM and I think a lot of people will find it really expressive when they get it in their hands.


----------



## Justin Miller

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*

it's very lovely


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*

Happy Friday! Just another bunch of demos - one Bach and two Blunks . 

*Bach - Partita No. 2 (Opening)*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F90547100&secret_url=false[/flash]

*Jasper Blunk - Back In Time*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F90546854&secret_url=false[/flash]

*Jasper Blunk - Summit*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F90546614&secret_url=false[/flash]

Also, we'll have preorders setup over the next few days, for those who are sure they want to pick this up when it releases. We'll have some kind of cool incentive for that  AND I'll try to get an Ensemble demo together today or this weekend. Thanks guys,

Alex


----------



## Enyak

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*

Pretty cool stuff. Even if it turns out like 8dio Oboe, which is great for lyrical melodies and less so for harmony work, this should be worth it. It seems plenty flexible though.


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*

I think you'll be pleasantly surprised by the flexibility of this thing --

It still makes me giggle when I use it :D 

-Alex


----------



## joshua

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*



Embertone @ Fri May 03 said:


> Happy Friday! Just another bunch of demos - one Bach and two Blunks .
> 
> *Bach - Partita No. 2 (Opening)*
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F90547100&secret_url=false[/flash]


Using a classical piece or a piece originally played by a super violinist is really a double edged sword. I have a recording of this piece played by Hilary Hahn and my impression of the demo is, either the library is not capable or the performer doesn't know how to play/edit well.


----------



## Jordan Gagne

Am I the only one who hears it to be a bit too nasal? I'm wondering if this can be fixed with EQ, because the scripting seems great -- it's just the actual tone that I'm not very convinced by.


----------



## lucky909091

No, you are not alone. Playing the demos over my studio monitors leads to the same result.

Perhaps we should treat the mids with some EQ.


----------



## Theseus

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*



joshua @ Fri May 03 said:


> Embertone @ Fri May 03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday! Just another bunch of demos - one Bach and two Blunks .
> 
> *Bach - Partita No. 2 (Opening)*
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F90547100&secret_url=false[/flash]
> 
> 
> 
> Using a classical piece or a piece originally played by a super violinist is really a double edged sword. I have a recording of this piece played by Hilary Hahn and my impression of the demo is, either the library is not capable or the performer doesn't know how to play/edit well.
Click to expand...


Here you go, like this everybody can appreciate how accurate your impression is : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIXLZrbqJh0

o/~ A bit of "nuance" is always welcomed  I believe there's nothing out there that can get you closer so far. Of course, it's not "it", and it'll never ever be, so yes, it'll always fall short with a well-known piece... but saying that neither the library nor the programmer are good enough...


----------



## Ian Dorsch

Well, to be fair, a Bach partita has got to be a contender for the most brutal and uncompromising material to pick for a demo of a sampled instrument. I agree that the Friedlander doesn't quite get there, but it's close enough to be impressive, and I appreciate the courageous effort from the Embertone guys. 

edit: and man, that Hilary Hahn recording is just flat out gorgeous. That girl can _play._

edit again: sounds like the interpretation in the Embertone demo is closer to this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpYUaRg0aDw


----------



## Theseus

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*

You're right Ian ! Isn't that bloody marvelous to actually be closer to Itzhak Perlman o/~


----------



## Per Lichtman

My brief experience hands-on with the version of the library at NAMM suggested that it should be very flexible if you start EQing or otherwise processing it.

Here are a few different ways *the partita MP3 can sound when processed* (and results would be better using the original sound file and processing before reverb). Note, the reverb used in the demo has resonances and boom that the violin samples themselves do not.

Note, these were all done in a few minutes and on a PA system instead of monitors.

The original
http://perlichtman.com/media/music/sample-library-demos/Embertone%20Friedlander%20Solo%20Violin%20-%20MP3%20Processing%20-%20Bach%20Partita%20-%20ORIGINAL.wav (http://perlichtman.com/media/music/samp ... IGINAL.wav)

A little less boom and a bit closer to the Perlman video.
http://perlichtman.com/media/music/sample-library-demos/Embertone%20Friedlander%20Solo%20Violin%20-%20MP3%20Processing%20-%20Bach%20Partita%20-%20Less%20Boom.wav (http://perlichtman.com/media/music/samp ... 20Boom.wav)

Like the above except too bright.
http://perlichtman.com/media/music/sample-library-demos/Embertone%20Friedlander%20Solo%20Violin%20-%20MP3%20Processing%20-%20Bach%20Partita%20-%20Less%20Boom%20-%20Brighter.wav (http://perlichtman.com/media/music/samp ... ighter.wav)

Different approach.
http://perlichtman.com/media/music/sample-library-demos/Embertone%20Friedlander%20Solo%20Violin%20-%20MP3%20Processing%20-%20Bach%20Partita%20-%20Alternate%20Timbre.wav (http://perlichtman.com/media/music/samp ... Timbre.wav)

Filter, EQ and Limiter only. Only cuts.
http://perlichtman.com/media/music/sample-library-demos/Embertone%20Friedlander%20Solo%20Violin%20-%20MP3%20Processing%20-%20Bach%20Partita%20-%20Effortless%202.wav (http://perlichtman.com/media/music/samp ... ss%202.wav)


Alex, please let me know if you want me to take these down so you can replace them with versions that weren't processed from an MP3, etc.


----------



## Jordan Gagne

Per Lichtman @ Fri May 03 said:


> My brief experience hands-on with the version of the library at NAMM suggested that it should be very flexible if you start EQing or otherwise processing it.
> 
> Here are a few different ways *the partita MP3 can sound when processed* (and results would be better using the original sound file and processing before reverb). Note, the reverb used in the demo has resonances and boom that the violin samples themselves do not.
> 
> Note, these were all done in a few minutes and on a PA system instead of monitors.
> 
> The original
> http://perlichtman.com/media/music/sample-library-demos/Embertone%20Friedlander%20Solo%20Violin%20-%20MP3%20Processing%20-%20Bach%20Partita%20-%20ORIGINAL.wav (http://perlichtman.com/media/music/samp ... IGINAL.wav)
> 
> A little less boom and a bit closer to the Perlman video.
> http://perlichtman.com/media/music/sample-library-demos/Embertone%20Friedlander%20Solo%20Violin%20-%20MP3%20Processing%20-%20Bach%20Partita%20-%20Less%20Boom.wav (http://perlichtman.com/media/music/samp ... 20Boom.wav)
> 
> Like the above except too bright.
> http://perlichtman.com/media/music/sample-library-demos/Embertone%20Friedlander%20Solo%20Violin%20-%20MP3%20Processing%20-%20Bach%20Partita%20-%20Less%20Boom%20-%20Brighter.wav (http://perlichtman.com/media/music/samp ... ighter.wav)
> 
> Different approach.
> http://perlichtman.com/media/music/sample-library-demos/Embertone%20Friedlander%20Solo%20Violin%20-%20MP3%20Processing%20-%20Bach%20Partita%20-%20Alternate%20Timbre.wav (http://perlichtman.com/media/music/samp ... Timbre.wav)
> 
> Filter, EQ and Limiter only. Only cuts.
> http://perlichtman.com/media/music/sample-library-demos/Embertone%20Friedlander%20Solo%20Violin%20-%20MP3%20Processing%20-%20Bach%20Partita%20-%20Effortless%202.wav (http://perlichtman.com/media/music/samp ... ss%202.wav)
> 
> 
> Alex, please let me know if you want me to take these down so you can replace them with versions that weren't processed from an MP3, etc.



Yeah, that restores some excitement for me -- those sound great.


----------



## TomMartin

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*



Embertone @ Fri May 03 said:


> Happy Friday! Just another bunch of demos - one Bach and two Blunks .
> 
> 
> Also, we'll have preorders setup over the next few days, for those who are sure they want to pick this up when it releases. We'll have some kind of cool incentive for that
> 
> Alex



Tell me a bit more about this


----------



## Daryl

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*



joshua @ Fri May 03 said:


> Using a classical piece or a piece originally played by a super violinist is really a double edged sword. I have a recording of this piece played by Hilary Hahn and my impression of the demo is, either the library is not capable or the performer doesn't know how to play/edit well.


I think that you're being a little bit unfair. Whilst I would agree that there are things in the demo that ought not to be there, I find t a very musical demo, and just because HH plays it differently doesn't make it automatically bad. The only thing that made me cringe was that portamento near the end. :wink: 

FWIW I don't like HH's playing of Bach, so her playing is by no meas a gold standard that should be emulated by everyone.

D


----------



## jaeroe

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*

how about we listen for the instrument and not compare the performance with one of the top violinists in the world - child prodigy, etc. most session players aren't on that level either(arguably), so....

bach is the epitome of baroque string writing, so not a bad idea to honestly show us what it can do.

and let's be honest here - this is a VI. what other solo violin VI sounds remotely this amazing! this is an incredible breakthrough. sign me up.


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*

Hey all,

Thanks for the back n' forth, appreciate the feedback on all sides!

Per, appreciate you posting some of those examples - very helpful!!

Ian, you're absolutely correct... In fact, I used that Perlman recording for phrasing/timing, and then boldly chose my own dynamics/vibrato stylings. Added several little ritardandos where I felt they helped the phrasing work better for our instrument. The Hahn interpretation is lovely, maybe a little bit indulgent, and good god it's slow! If I can find the time, it would be an incredibly fun experiment to use her phrasing for timing instead of the Perlman, to see how closely we could re-create her interpretation.

Anyway, we're moving forward and getting so close. This monstrous instrument has haunted our dreams now for all of 2013, and we're excited to finally share it with the world soon... and also move on to the next monster :twisted: 

Preorders are opening up next week, and the incentive will be: 20% off your next entire Embertone purchase. We have some exciting things on the horizon, some of which we will announce soon.

We'll have an ensemble demo soon (this evening if I can manage it). Thanks!

-Alex


----------



## Mahlon

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - New demo and release update*



Embertone @ Sun May 05 said:


> Anyway, we're moving forward and getting so close. This monstrous instrument has haunted our dreams now for all of 2013, and we're excited to finally share it with the world soon... and also move on to the next monster :twisted:
> 
> Preorders are opening up next week, and the incentive will be: 20% off your next entire Embertone purchase. We have some exciting things on the horizon, some of which we will announce soon.
> 
> We'll have an ensemble demo soon (this evening if I can manage it). Thanks!
> 
> -Alex



Well it sounds really in a league of it's own. Best sampled solo violin I've heard. You guys hit it out of the park, seems like.

Good luck; you've got my pre-order.

Mahlon


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*

Our pre-order system is up and online now! Those who order our violin before release (5/15) will receive an individualized 20% off voucher for their next Ember purchase. Let us know if there are any questions and THANKS for all your support!!

... and here's another demo...

*Alex Davis - Kinny Porch Fiddlin'*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F91373341&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## autopilot

Ka-ching.


----------



## Casiquire

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*

Fantastic demos, I have a lot of violins already but I've got my eye on this. I do have one question though: the Friedlander Violin site says "This is a KONTAKT PLAYER release, which means that you don't need to purchase any additional software to load this instrument!", but then scroll down to the Technical Info tab and it says "Note: Native Instruments Kontakt version 4.2 or later full retail versions required..
Note: Free Kontakt Player will only work for 30 minutes with this product. Full version required to remove this restriction."

Which is it?


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*

Thanks for pointing out the error! It is a KONTAKT PLAYER release. I'm fixing the site now >8o


----------



## Casiquire

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*

Heh no problem, I'm glad to hear that's the case because I don't have the full version of Kontakt!


----------



## Walid F.

Done! Can't wait to play this, Alexman!


----------



## EforEclectic

Preordered. Excited for this.


----------



## Kejero

I'm a little confused. Why limit the choice to either a 16-bit version or a 24-bit version...?
While working inside a large project I'd probably use the 16-bit version, but whenever needed I prefer to also have a 24-bit version to bounce it for the final mix... Do I understand it correctly that I would need two licenses for that?

If so... Could you give an indication of exactly what that RAM footprint is, given certain prebuffer settings in Kontakt?


----------



## EwigWanderer

Kejero @ 5.9.2013 said:


> I'm a little confused. Why limit the choice to either a 16-bit version or a 24-bit version...?
> While working inside a large project I'd probably use the 16-bit version, but whenever needed I prefer to also have a 24-bit version to bounce it for the final mix... Do I understand it correctly that I would need two licenses for that?
> 
> If so... Could you give an indication of exactly what that RAM footprint is, given certain prebuffer settings in Kontakt?



+1


----------



## shakuman

Kejero @ Thu May 09 said:


> I'm a little confused. Why limit the choice to either a 16-bit version or a 24-bit version...?
> While working inside a large project I'd probably use the 16-bit version, but whenever needed I prefer to also have a 24-bit version to bounce it for the final mix... Do I understand it correctly that I would need two licenses for that?
> 
> If so... Could you give an indication of exactly what that RAM footprint is, given certain prebuffer settings in Kontakt?



+1 :roll:


----------



## rannar

preordered! perfect birthday gift to myself


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*

_While working inside a large project I'd probably use the 16-bit version, but whenever needed I prefer to also have a 24-bit version to bounce it for the final mix._

Exactly my situation. Therefor I chose the 24bit Version not to compromise quality but it might come handy to have a smaller version for stacking. You should provide both in my opinion.


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*

+1. Preordered the 24bit Version ...o/~ o/~ o/~


----------



## Ryan

So, if I buy the 24bit I ain't getting the 16bit?. If so, That's stupid!!

Anyhow. Ordered the 24bit. But I would like to get the 16bit also. I could pay an extra 40$ on my 24bit and get the 16bit. That would be a good deal for both parts.


----------



## windshore

This is a really strange pricing stagey these days. There are very few developers that charge a different price for 16 and 24. If they do it's because the 24bit version also has more mic positions and or artics.


----------



## Rob Elliott

Per Lichtman @ Fri May 03 said:


> My brief experience hands-on with the version of the library at NAMM suggested that it should be very flexible if you start EQing or otherwise processing it.
> 
> Here are a few different ways *the partita MP3 can sound when processed* (and results would be better using the original sound file and processing before reverb). Note, the reverb used in the demo has resonances and boom that the violin samples themselves do not.
> 
> Note, these were all done in a few minutes and on a PA system instead of monitors.
> 
> The original
> http://perlichtman.com/media/music/sample-library-demos/Embertone%20Friedlander%20Solo%20Violin%20-%20MP3%20Processing%20-%20Bach%20Partita%20-%20ORIGINAL.wav (http://perlichtman.com/media/music/samp ... IGINAL.wav)
> 
> A little less boom and a bit closer to the Perlman video.
> http://perlichtman.com/media/music/sample-library-demos/Embertone%20Friedlander%20Solo%20Violin%20-%20MP3%20Processing%20-%20Bach%20Partita%20-%20Less%20Boom.wav (http://perlichtman.com/media/music/samp ... 20Boom.wav)
> 
> Like the above except too bright.
> http://perlichtman.com/media/music/sample-library-demos/Embertone%20Friedlander%20Solo%20Violin%20-%20MP3%20Processing%20-%20Bach%20Partita%20-%20Less%20Boom%20-%20Brighter.wav (http://perlichtman.com/media/music/samp ... ighter.wav)
> 
> Different approach.
> http://perlichtman.com/media/music/sample-library-demos/Embertone%20Friedlander%20Solo%20Violin%20-%20MP3%20Processing%20-%20Bach%20Partita%20-%20Alternate%20Timbre.wav (http://perlichtman.com/media/music/samp ... Timbre.wav)
> 
> Filter, EQ and Limiter only. Only cuts.
> http://perlichtman.com/media/music/sample-library-demos/Embertone%20Friedlander%20Solo%20Violin%20-%20MP3%20Processing%20-%20Bach%20Partita%20-%20Effortless%202.wav (http://perlichtman.com/media/music/samp ... ss%202.wav)
> 
> 
> Alex, please let me know if you want me to take these down so you can replace them with versions that weren't processed from an MP3, etc.




Better. Could you share with us your eq curves? Thanks for doing this.


----------



## germancomponist

windshore @ Thu May 09 said:


> This is a really strange pricing stagey these days. There are very few developers that charge a different price for 16 and 24. If they do it's because the 24bit version also has more mic positions and or artics.



You will not notice a different between the 16 and 24 versions, because it are samples with no dynamic. Or, are there dynamic recorded ones?


----------



## joshua

Are the manual and walkthrough gonna be released soon?


----------



## Viango

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*



> I'm a little confused. Why limit the choice to either a 16-bit version or a 24-bit version...?
> While working inside a large project I'd probably use the 16-bit version, but whenever needed I prefer to also have a 24-bit version to bounce it for the final mix... Do I understand it correctly that I would need two licenses for that?
> 
> If so... Could you give an indication of exactly what that RAM footprint is, given certain prebuffer settings in Kontakt?



+1

I also think you should provide both 16 bit and 24 bit samples to your customers.
V.


----------



## MrCambiata

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*

I'm also interested in this. Wanted to know what a real violinist makes of it, so I sent a link of one of the demos to a friend of mine who is a fabiulous violinist. Her reply: "It's not bad, although the vibrato, or lack of, is a bit of a giveaway. Don't make us lose our jobs". I wonder if a convincing vibrato can be achieved through scripting.


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*

Hey guys!
Firstly, thanks for all the input on the 16/24bit issuse! 

Alex and I are working hard on coming up with a solution, since so many of you would like to have both (and it totally makes sense). We had originally set it up like this for the sake of keeping the library as small as possible and other internal factors/expenses on our side.
Something we are considering - how many of you here would be up for paying $10 extra to get BOTH 16bit and 24bit sample sets?

@Joshua: The manual and walkthroughs will be up soon, but more likely around the time of the release. We are putting more work into this manual, too!

Again, thanks to all for your interest and support,
-Jon


----------



## EwigWanderer

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*



Embertone @ 5.9.2013 said:


> Hey guys!
> Firstly, thanks for all the input on the 16/24bit issuse!
> 
> 
> Something we are considering - how many of you here would be up for paying $10 extra to get BOTH 16bit and 24bit sample sets?



I would pay extra.


----------



## EastWest Lurker

Eventually I will be buying this, but I would have much preferred a discount for pre-ordering on THIS product rather than a future one personally.

Not complaining, just saying that because of that I will probably not pre-order it but wait for a project that I need it on where as a discount on the product would have made me pull the trigger now.


----------



## Maestro77

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*

I have to agree with Jay there. Since there's no pre-order discount on the violin I'll likely wait to order it until I need it. It sounds amazing though and the price is great.


----------



## Viango

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*



> Hey guys!
> Firstly, thanks for all the input on the 16/24bit issuse!
> 
> Alex and I are working hard on coming up with a solution, since so many of you would like to have both (and it totally makes sense). We had originally set it up like this for the sake of keeping the library as small as possible and other internal factors/expenses on our side.
> Something we are considering - how many of you here would be up for paying $10 extra to get BOTH 16bit and 24bit sample sets?


I would also pay extra for it.
V.


----------



## Ryan

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*



Embertone @ 9/5/2013 said:


> Something we are considering - how many of you here would be up for paying $10 extra to get BOTH 16bit and 24bit sample sets?
> -Jon



I just wrote that I would pay you 40$ extra... But 10$ would be great!!!


----------



## Kejero

Yeah, I wouldn't mind an additional $10 either.


----------



## floydian05

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*

Any chance we can hear the ensemble? I've been very curious about that!


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*



floydian05 @ Thu May 09 said:


> Any chance we can hear the ensemble? I've been very curious about that!





'Ain't nothin like the real thing, baby......' BUT -- I see two VERY useful purposes for this VI

1. More convincing mock-ups for the 'imagine what it will be like - challenged Directors'. Translation - faster approval process.

2. nestled with string choirs to add definition/detail/expression.

3. Greater latitude of expression/tone for the writing phase of project.




I use 'stings' just about everyday - for the above - WELL WORTH the $110 price of admission. The 20% discount is for the upcoming Cello release. :wink:


----------



## EforEclectic

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*

I would pay the 10 bucks.

I already prepurchased the 24 bit version.


----------



## Kleven1111

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*

I'd gladly pay the $10...Ensemble demos???


----------



## playz123

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*

I agree with Jay's suggestion, but on the other hand, there are other major companies who also include vouchers for future purchases, so it's not a deal breaker for me. I can't recall too many times that I've paid extra to get both 16 and 24 bit samples of a product though, when both are available (I don't mean products like EWQLSO), but assume there's a reason for the extra charge here. The extras cost doesn't seem to be unreasonable though.


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*

Hey guys,

- As for the 20% discount, we've gotten some complaints about it, but unfortunately for this round it's what we're sticking with. Perhaps for our next big release we'll try something different!

- Sorry I haven't prepared an Ensemble demo yet. Now I'm out of town and I forgot my @%@#ing laptop charger... So once I can hunt one down I can get cracking on that.

- Still looking into a solution to 16-bit+24-bit samples to those interested.

Thanks!

-Alex


----------



## synthnut

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*

I did not read this thread thru ....I went to the site and put in my order for 16 bit samples but actually wanted both 16 bit and 24 bit ......I hope I can still get the 24 bit for the additional $10 if this is the case down the road .....I'm not really sure why you offered the choice and not just group them together from the beginning at a higher cost .....I like having options ....If one doesn't suit my needs , the other one probably would .....Thanks for listenning ....Looking forward to this instrument(s).....Sincerely, Jim


----------



## EastWest Lurker

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*



Embertone @ Fri May 10 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> - As for the 20% discount, we've gotten some complaints about it, but unfortunately for this round it's what we're sticking with. Perhaps for our next big release we'll try something different!
> 
> 
> -Alex



Just to be clear, Alex, for my part I was not complaining or criticizing you guys in any way, just saying it took away my incentive to buy it now when I do not have a project that needs it.


----------



## Gusfmm

Would you have purchased it had it been priced at $150 and sold in promo at $110? That's the BS almost everybody else does.


----------



## EastWest Lurker

Gusfmm @ Fri May 10 said:


> Would you have purchased it had it been priced at $150 and sold in promo at $110? That's the BS almost everybody else does.



Good point. Possibly. I am sucker for a perceived bargain.


----------



## Gusfmm

I hear you, I'm afraid to say, you're not alone.


----------



## synthnut

As I said earlier , I would have liked to have seen the 16 bit and the 24 bit offers lumped together .....As far as price , for a modern day violin program that so much time went into it , the $110 pirce was a no brainer for me ..... I would have also had no problem paying $125 for both 16 and 24 bit lumped together ..... 

There has to be a point where developers who really spend time designing a great product have to reap some kind of reward for their work or they just won't bother anymore .... Companies like Embertone and individuals like Blakus are folks we really have to get behind as they habe given us plenty in the past ...... Jim


----------



## EastWest Lurker

You are right, Jim, and I do intend to buy it. It is "when" for me, not "if."


----------



## JE Martinsen

In one of those euforic moments of a typical sample-addict I was surfing on to the Embertone page to buy, but when I saw that 16-bit and 24-bit versions had to be bought separately I halted >8o 

Yeah, I would also gladly pay an extra 10 bucks for both 16- and 24-bit versions.

I'm sure you'll find a solution to this that's good for both you and your customers, Embertone! In the meantime, I'll give my slim wallet a little peace of mind :lol:


----------



## Mr. Anxiety

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*

I'm with JE above. I halted as well. Have asked for more info on the differences in CPU demands, etc.

For sure I would pay the nominal upcharge discussed for both!

I also agree that developers gotta make some money on their projects; especially if they are going to follow through and continue upgrading and modifying as per user input.

Mr A


----------



## germancomponist

I do not understand this discussion. You will never hear a difference between the 16 and 24 samples!

Why?

Reed the manual, how a sampler works. The dynamic will be produced in Kontakt and not in the samples. So, well done recordings in 16 bit (nearly 0dB) are enough for such a library.

24 bit recordings are only interesting if dynamic audio was recorded..... .

Edit: I must say that the price is very fair for this library!


----------



## stargazer

germancomponist @ Fri May 10 said:


> The dynamic will be produced in Kontakt and not in the samples.


 :shock:


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*



> but when I saw that 16-bit and 24-bit versions had to be bought separately I halted



...I never purchased a library with 16-bit and 24-bit option. (o) 
I don't know... loading different patches for mixdown sounds kind of silly to me.
But I also don't use gigantic templates so no problem here.

Imagine having to change all your vi's to 24 bit before each mixdown + probably editing all the kontakt settings in each patch again to match the 16bit one. c-r-e-a-z-y.


----------



## germancomponist

stargazer @ Fri May 10 said:


> germancomponist @ Fri May 10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dynamic will be produced in Kontakt and not in the samples.
> 
> 
> 
> :shock:
Click to expand...


Smile,

Midi data controlls the dynamic here....... .


----------



## mk282

The difference between 16 and 24 bit samples is not the sound. It's the available headroom, which becomes really important if your mix has a lot of stuff going on.


----------



## Guy Rowland

mk282 @ Sat May 11 said:


> The difference between 16 and 24 bit samples is not the sound. It's the available headroom, which becomes really important if your mix has a lot of stuff going on.



(hesitates to get involved in a bit rate discussion!) IMO it makes no difference to final samples. Mixing headroom is an issue within the DAW and bit rate there - not the samples. The only potential issue is if there are any extremely quiet samples recorded with masses of headroom - that might make a tiny difference as effective bitrate is reduced. If the samples are at all normalised (as Gunther says), this is unlikely to be an issue in practice - they'd need to be peaking something like -30 to concern me at all, and you could probably get away with a good deal more than that, since even 12 bit of effective audio tends to sound fine. I did a demo once in a room full of audio pros where the bit rate was increased on a piano piece, none of us could tell the difference beyond around 12 - 13 bits, above that it's purely a headroom issue (assuming good DACs etc).

I'd be very happy for all my sample libs to be 16 bit as it helps resource use, just leaving higher bitrates for the mixing environment and recording. It's just of those things that in peoples' mind 16bit = lower quality, so no-one does it - effectively it's just a marketing gimmick imo. Shame cos the resource gains of 16 bit would be considerable.

Anyway, don't think this very minor issue should derail thread - it's a very exciting product! Looking forward to all the walkthroughs etc.


----------



## lucky909091

germancomponist @ Fri 10 May said:


> I do not understand this discussion. You will never hear a difference between the 16 and 24 samples!
> 
> Why?
> 
> Reed the manual, how a sampler works. The dynamic will be produced in Kontakt and not in the samples. So, well done recordings in 16 bit (nearly 0dB) are enough for such a library.
> 
> 24 bit recordings are only interesting if dynamic audio was recorded..... .



I do not completely agree to you. 

A sample library in 24bit with different dynamics sampled for one single tone will definitely sound different from the 16bit version when you play the tone from the quietest to the loudest sample because the dynamic range is much better.

Of course you use your modwheel to control dynamics but Kontakt plays different samples at different dynamics. 
Especially in case of flautando strings you can really hear the difference playing very quiet notes.


----------



## germancomponist

lucky909091 @ Sat May 11 said:


> germancomponist @ Fri 10 May said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not understand this discussion. You will never hear a difference between the 16 and 24 samples!
> 
> Why?
> 
> Reed the manual, how a sampler works. The dynamic will be produced in Kontakt and not in the samples. So, well done recordings in 16 bit (nearly 0dB) are enough for such a library.
> 
> 24 bit recordings are only interesting if dynamic audio was recorded..... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not completely agree to you.
> 
> A sample library in 24bit with different dynamics sampled for one single tone will definitely sound different from the 16bit version when you play the tone from the quietest to the loudest sample because the dynamic range is much better.
> 
> Of course you use your modwheel to control dynamics but Kontakt plays different samples at different dynamics.
> Especially in case of flautando strings you can really hear the difference playing very quiet notes.
Click to expand...


Oh, maybe there is a misunderstanding:

I talk about samples what were recorded in 24bit, then normalized e.t.c. .., and then transformed to 16 bit. This was the way how I did it in the past and I think the most developers too. 

So, where is the reason why they make 16 bit samples? Normally I never would do it in these days. But, this library is very CPU - hungry because its scripting. Only this is the reason..... . (I think)

...


----------



## hector

germancomponist @ Sat May 11 said:


> I talk about samples what were recorded in 24bit, then normalized e.t.c. .., and then transformed to 16 bit. This was the way how I did it in the past and I think the most developers too.


There are two schools of thought on normalizing. Some developers do normalize, some don't. Personally I prefer to know my samples have been tampered with as little as possible from the original recording.


----------



## Guy Rowland

lucky909091 @ Sat May 11 said:


> A sample library in 24bit with different dynamics sampled for one single tone will definitely sound different from the 16bit version when you play the tone from the quietest to the loudest sample because the dynamic range is much better.



[all due apologies for prolonging this diversion - if this discussion runs much longer it should go to its own thread]

IMO this isn't a concern in the final library - as Gunther says it's much more important it is recorded and mixed in 24 bit. 16 bit gives a range of 96db - as long as you're not peaking -50db (which you shouldn't be) it's just not an issue. As my status update used to say - there's always, always something more important to worry about than 24 bit.

EDIT - Hector, normalising does not affect the sound whatsoever (unless you overmod of course).


----------



## hector

Guy Rowland @ Sat May 11 said:


> Hector, normalising does not affect the sound whatsoever (unless you overmod of course).


Oh, I was simply commenting on the assertion that most devs normalise - I know many that don't. I agree it does not affect the sound if done properly.

I've always worked at 16bit/44.1khz in my DAW as that's what I've been required to export to, so I'd personally get the 16bit version, just I don't get any unforeseen possible overheads or artifacts from the downscale (also smaller storage space required, less memory used) but I imagine it all comes down to personal preference or workflow - I'd definitely get both for $10 extra.


----------



## marcotronic

Thanks, guys! Pre-ordered! 

Most anticipated VI for me in 2013!

Marco


----------



## lucky909091

@germancomponist: 
Yes,it was a misunderstanding.

@Guy Rowland:
I agree to you.


----------



## techeverlasting

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*

Personally I would have paid $10 extra to have only the 16-bit version available. How nice for once not to be wasting resources merely for the marketing cache of "24 bit".

Anyway, I just pre-ordered and hope to be using that 20% voucher for an Embertone Solo Cello before long.


----------



## ptrickf

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*

Well I'm confused now (easily done) about 16 v 24 bit. I've pre-ordered the 24bit. Maybe Alex or Jon could give the definitive explanation for the differences between the two versions. 

Cheers, Patrick.


----------



## Embertone

Hey guys,

Good news and bad news!

Bad first- we are still making our final patches, and we won't be releasing on Wednesday. It will be Thursday or Friday at the %}*>ing latest! This is our biggest product so far and we want to make sure that everything is ironed out before releasing it.

The good! We have decided to give everyone the 16-bit and 24-bit samples to everyone at no extra charge. So... Everyone who orders the violin (whether 16-bit or 24-bit), will have the option to download both if they wish. We decided not to charge extra and just eat the cost of the extra transfer fees.

Also good news- because our programmer is amazing, we've been able to add some extra features that will further the flexibility of the instrument! 1) Aftertouch can now be assigned to the vibrato elements and 2) Vibrato styles can be selected in real-time via CC or Keyswitches!

I'm finishing up the touch OSC template, and it's soooo much fun. Everyone with an iPad absolutely NEEDS to get this setup! You can control everything from one little touch screen  Again- sorry it'll just be another day or two to make sure it's perfect! Let me know if anyone has questions, either here or info AT embertone.com

Alex


----------



## germancomponist

Embertone @ Mon May 13 said:


> ... Aftertouch can now be assigned to the vibrato elements ...



+1

I do this with all my instruments, if it is possible.


----------



## shakuman

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*

Alex, what a good man you are! =o ..best wishes.


----------



## KingIdiot

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*

For the record, regarding 16/24bit. One might hear the difference in summed samples of a large library (say a full orchestra), with lots of decays (say... I dunno a hall). Imaging tends to be a little wider as well as depth perception. Whether this has to do with headroom, or bit depth and noise, floor, or processing/dithering.Fuck all if I kow, but it can be heard on A/B/X tests by some. If that's you, awesome, if it's not, awesome. Does it matter that much? I guess it depends on how detailed your rig is, and what's important to you. Int he grand scheme, probably not, you're using noise reduced samples and who knows what else has been done on a batch level.

For a single instrument, I think you're probably ok with 16 bit, unless you're dealing with a developer who legitimately does not know what the difference is (there has been a case of that kind of ignorance before).

The idea that it's that big of a fucking deal is a bit on the crazy gearslutz obsessive compulsive side of things. If developers want to charge different prices, That's up to them. If it means that much to you to have 24 bit on a single instrument over 16 and you know what's up. I really REALLY want to come hang out and listen to music on your rig. It must be phenomenal. If you're doing it because 24bit is better (it is), but you're not sure why, cool. cool cool cool.You might want to do some comparisons for yourself if you have time.

If you like beer as well, you could have saved the money and buy some nice trappist ales, and stop stressing... and look like a bad as with a goblet, composing awesome music instead of arguing about headroom and performance (we're in the days of SSDs, and multicores, if you're trying to squeeze more performance from 24 bit via 16bit, there's better things to think about in your rig and budget)

(this concludes kingidiot's random thoughts on a subject he can't be bothered to read the whole thread about, and he will see you next month when he decides to visit again) _-) and o-[][]-o


----------



## techeverlasting

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*

My understanding of the issue is that for any digital recording the sample rate determines the frequency response and the bit depth determines the dynamic range. 16 bit digital recording can resolve 96 dB of dynamic range (i.e. the difference between the loudest and softest sound recorded), and 24 bit can resolve 144dB. 

In theory this additional dynamic range could be valuable for a sample of something like a guitar string or triangle decaying to silence, but I don't honestly think there's a single sample in my collection that has a dynamic range greater than 96dB. That would have to be an extremely quiet studio with a flawless audio chain. 

While I'm sure Embertone has used the finest recording technology in the creation of this library I can't see how samples of a sustaining solo violin could require more than 96dB of dynamic range. This is why I'm grateful that I can save some hard drive space and CPU load with this 16-bit library. I wish more developers would follow suit, but I guess I should be grateful that some marketing genius hasn't started touting "32-bit" recording as the new gold standard.


----------



## tdavilio

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*

Hi,
Maybe someone here knows as I didn't get a reply from Embertone. I pre ordered the violin mainly because of a 20 % break on a future purchase. After pre ordering the violin I got an email with a voucher number but its only good till January. 

I wrote and asked, if the viola would be out by then (since that is the only inst. I would want the voucher for). But got no response.

Thanks,

Tony


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*

Alex - best guess on Cello release (trying to estimate if it will make current project. Thanks for your best guess.


----------



## Per Lichtman

Alex, that's great news about the the 16-bit and 24-bit samples for the same price. For the next release, I think your original suggestion of an extra $10 (or $15) dollars for both sets would also be good. I don't think you should have to eat the bandwidth. 

All the best,
Per


----------



## techeverlasting

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*

For the sake of marketing I suggest that rather than charge extra for both versions you raise the price of the combined 16/24 package by $15 and then offer a discount to those who only need one set. While you're at it jack the price of the instrument up by $30 or so and then take that back off as a "limited time introductory offer". You don't actually ever have to raise the price back up, some outstanding libraries have been at their introductory prices for quite some time now and no one complains.

Honestly, if you offered your hysterical "Keyboard" spoof library for an introductory $35 going up to $50 on May 19 I'd probably buy it at one minute to midnight on May 18. >8o


----------



## Teal Seal

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*



techeverlasting @ Mon May 13 said:


> Honestly, if you offered your hysterical "Keyboard" spoof library for an introductory $35 going up to $50 on May 19 I'd probably buy it at one minute to midnight on May 18. >8o


Then I'd better buy it TWO minutes to midnight on May 18th so that we don't block each other. :D


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*

Hey Tony,

I try to answer every email I get within a few hours (unless I'm sleeping, which isn't usually for long anyway)... I just looked back at every email I've received over the last week and I can't find anything from you. Please try me again!

As for cello- it's hard to guess... 6 weeks? 8 weeks? It's sounding amazing but there are extra features to add to it. The viola isn't even recorded yet... But! I'd like to have all of that out by the end of the year.

techeverlasting- LOL

That is everyone for all the support- ensemble demo is one of my missions tomorrow


----------



## tdavilio

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*

Huh, I sent it from your contact page but... Anyway, I haven't read through the whole thread so good to know the viola should be out by then.

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## Lukas K

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*

Hey!

I'm curious about the articulations like (pizzicato, spiccato, tremolo, harmonics, etc.). Are there any plans to record those in the future?

Thanks,

Lukas


----------



## damstraversaz

I'm very happy to pre order this one, althought I must admit that pizzicato is a must have for me.


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*

There is always room for another recording session to capture some more styles. High on our list would be:

pizz, trem, sul pont, and flautando 

8) 

Home stretch now for us!


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*



> pizz, trem, sul pont, and flautando


Yay!


----------



## synapse21

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*

Done! 24-bit version for me.


----------



## techeverlasting

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*



Embertone @ Tue May 14 said:


> There is always room for another recording session to capture some more styles. High on our list would be:
> 
> pizz, trem, sul pont, and flautando
> 
> 8)



Please consider adding Sordino to this list, muted solo strings are hard to find anywhere. This would be an incredible enhancement to the sordino ensembles in the Sable and Adagio libraries. 

Perhaps this could be effectively simulated with convolution? I think Samplemodeling has used this approach for some brass mutes.


----------



## mk282

Definitely possible to do that with some convolution and filtering/EQing.


----------



## Per Lichtman

@techeverlasting While I completely support adding mutes (and said as much to Alex at NAMM  there are at least a couple solo string libraries that include it, such as VSL Solo Strings II and XSample Chamber Strings.

My reason for wanting it is not that no one else does it, it's that I want to hear the same approach they've applied to their other solo violin samples applied to those articulations. Short notes con sordino would be awesome.


----------



## synthnut

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*

The good! We have decided to give everyone the 16-bit and 24-bit samples to everyone at no extra charge. So... Everyone who orders the violin (whether 16-bit or 24-bit), will have the option to download both if they wish. We decided not to charge extra and just eat the cost of the extra transfer fees. 

I knew I could count on you guys to come thru ....It's MUCH appreciated ....Jim


----------



## marcotronic

Just got your newsletter - wow!!! Didn't know you are working together with our worthy "Blakus" for the upcoming Cello thingy! That's really great news as his free Cello lib is awesome already!

Marco


----------



## Ganvai

Wohoooo. Great news! This will be an awesome cello :D


----------



## MrCambiata

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*

pre-ordered, hope the cello is also ready soon


----------



## Walid F.

Today is the day, guys!

(RIGHT?!)


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*

I wish! We are a bit delayed (announced it a few posts ago) - some last minute nit-picking set us back... but our patches are complete and it's just a matter of final testing, getting files on the servers and making sure we're set up!

It won't be long now. Sorry!!

-Alex


----------



## Walid F.

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*



Embertone @ Wed May 15 said:


> I wish! We are a bit delayed (announced it a few posts ago) - some last minute nit-picking set us back... but our patches are complete and it's just a matter of final testing, getting files on the servers and making sure we're set up!
> 
> It won't be long now. Sorry!!
> 
> -Alex



ahh man!!! biting my nails meanwhile. lol


----------



## shakuman

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*

Alex, Can you do a wlak-through video before the release date? o/~


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*

Tomorrow please! o/~ 

About the upcomming Cello: Just making shure, this has been recorded in the same space as the violin, in your studio?


----------



## synthnut

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*

Personally I don't mind the wait ......I remember waiting so long for CS2, and when it was finally released , it was WELL worth the wait !!...... A lot of developers come out with 1/2 baked product , because we the purchasers are always chasing the next big thing , and we want it yesterday ..... When the product is scutinized with a fine tooth comb , we the purchasers get a MUCH BETTER product and less has to be done with it in the future to make it more playable .....Alex and Jon ..Take your time ...Get it right from the start ...... We KNOW it will be great !!.... ......Jim


----------



## Lukas K

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*



MA-Simon @ 15.5.2013 said:


> About the upcomming Cello: Just making shure, this has been recorded in the same space as the violin, in your studio?



+1

...and I'm also interested if you sampled the cello in the same fashion (without vibrato)? I'm asking this because the "pocketBlakus" earned it's success mostly due to the natural baked in vibrato and dynamic movement. I just hope it's gonna keep it's liveliness :wink:

P.S.: Congrats Blake!


----------



## TuomasP

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*

Oh yes, this was "must buy" as the follow up solo cello powered by Blakus + solo viola will be  I can never have enough solo string sample libraries :D


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*



MA-Simon @ Wed May 15 said:


> Tomorrow please! o/~
> 
> About the upcomming Cello: Just making shure, this has been recorded in the same space as the violin, in your studio?



Nope, it was recorded in Australia in Blake's studio. One day we will have an Ember studios, AND we will be able to fly our talented collaborators from across the world. Until then, we will record where we can!

That said, everything was close mic'ed to the extreme, so the space plays a minimal role in the sound.

-Alex


----------



## Steve Steele

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*



Embertone @ Tue May 14 said:


> There is always room for another recording session to capture some more styles. High on our list would be:
> 
> pizz, trem, sul pont, and flautando
> 
> 8)
> 
> Home stretch now for us!



Guys, you know I love your stuff. And the demos sound great. I probably waited too long to jump in on this. I got the promotion email today. I use LASS FC, and well, I love it. But there are some things missing from FC (by design). 

For me to invest in any new solo string library it must outdo LASS FC in some areas. AudioBro didn't envision FC to be a solo string library (string quartet) per se, yet it still whoops everything, IMO.

1) Articulations - Seriously. I need any and every crazy articulation possible - bouncing bows, ricochet, flying spiccato, harmonics, and yes yes yes, pizz, trem, sul pont, and flautando, and then the flexibility to be able to switch between them in a variety of ways (like CineBrass does for example). Your libs are fun, and they sound great. If you can put that ease of use, great sound, and yet pack it with many more articulations than other libs, you can't lose. That's what's missing out there, IMO. 

2) I can live without multiple mics because I use MIR now, but if I didn't room and/or the 2 or 3 mic positions mic would be important (see CineBrass, or Albion).

I've been using LASS FC everyday now for awhile and those are the things I would want from another lib.

Congrats!


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*

It's always a possibility for the future, nightwatch!


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*

So, is the release still ON for today? o/~


----------



## shakuman

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*



MA-Simon @ Thu May 16 said:


> So, is the release still ON for today? o/~



(o::o)


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*

Nope - just getting everything in order for a clean release. You'll hear from me the minute it's available - don't worry!

I put together a quick video demo this morning, highlighting Touch OSC/Ensemble Mode... and check out the finished GUI!



More soon-

-Alex


----------



## shakuman

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - Ensemble+Touch OSC Video Demo*

Alex, Let me tell you some thing..It sounds killer especially the glass of vodka behind the Kb. :lol:


----------



## ryanstrong

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*



Embertone @ Thu May 16 said:


> Nope - just getting everything in order for a clean release. You'll hear from me the minute it's available - don't worry!
> 
> I put together a quick video demo this morning, highlighting Touch OSC/Ensemble Mode... and check out the finished GUI!
> 
> 
> 
> More soon-
> 
> -Alex




Is that out of the box or do you have added reverb?


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - Ensemble+Touch OSC Video Demo*

Edited: What you hear IS straight out of the box, but with the built-in reverb ON. The sound you get without reverb is ultra dry, and useful for those who want to add their own verb.

Thanks!

-Alex


----------



## EastWest Lurker

Actually I think this one sounds more sterile than previous ones and watching your left hand I can see why. Should be a LOT more cc movement to make it feel like its breathing IMHO.

Still I am excited by the possibilities.


----------



## antoniopandrade

very interesting Alex. I feel this ensemble control will be very useful to add a little "detuned realism" to a large library, or to layer with other chamber sections. Very nice indeed!


----------



## Embertone

EastWest Lurker @ Thu May 16 said:


> Actually I think this one sounds more sterile than previous ones and watching your left hand I can see why. Should be a LOT more cc movement to make it feel like its breathing IMHO.
> 
> Still I am excited by the possibilities.



Good point Jay! I definitely could've moved my left hand around more. We're putting together a series of walkthroughs so that everyone can explore the details of the instrument. I'm especially excited about the vibrato styles - 

Default
Open String
Progressive
Passionate
Gentle

You can switch these up while playing, and they can help keep the vibrato "alive". 

We also have patches for those who don't want to tweak a million things while playing... We mapped (and adjusted) the vibrato completely to the modwheel - it's a lot easier to keep the vibrato/dynamics breathing this way, especially if you don't want to get crazy with CC programming.

More details soon. Thanks!


----------



## EastWest Lurker

Embertone @ Thu May 16 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Thu May 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I think this one sounds more sterile than previous ones and watching your left hand I can see why. Should be a LOT more cc movement to make it feel like its breathing IMHO.
> 
> Still I am excited by the possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point Jay! I definitely could've moved my left hand around more. We're putting together a series of walkthroughs so that everyone can explore the details of the instrument. I'm especially excited about the vibrato styles -
> 
> Default
> Open String
> Progressive
> Passionate
> Gentle
> 
> You can switch these up while playing, and they can help keep the vibrato "alive".
> 
> We also have patches for those who don't want to tweak a million things while playing... We mapped (and adjusted) the vibrato completely to the modwheel - it's a lot easier to keep the vibrato/dynamics breathing this way, especially if you don't want to get crazy with CC programming.
> 
> More details soon. Thanks!
Click to expand...


I am really looking forward to trying the TEC Breath Controller with it.

BTW, Alex, just a brief derailment: I simply have not acclimated to the feel of dragging my finger on the surface of an iPad for musical purposes. It just feels icky and unsatisfying. Is it just me?


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - Ensemble+Touch OSC Video Demo*

I bet it's awesome with the TEC... let me know what you think!

As for the iPad thing, it's just one of those subjective things. I really like it - and it allows one to control dozens of parameters in one small space in real-time. Pretty amazing!

-Alex


----------



## EastWest Lurker

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - Ensemble+Touch OSC Video Demo*



Embertone @ Thu May 16 said:


> As for the iPad thing, it's just one of those subjective things. I really like it - and it allows one to control dozens of parameters in one small space in real-time. Pretty amazing!
> 
> -Alex



I love the utility but wish someone would invent some thin rubberized surface to put on it so it would feel nicer. 

Oh well. Back to your wonderful violin.


----------



## Maestro77

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - Ensemble+Touch OSC Video Demo*

Jay, I'm also trying to get used to the iPad as control surface. I've found that adding one of those non-glare screen saving films actually does the trick to give the surface a little less tack. The possibilities are endless though so it's a smart piece of kit.


----------



## EastWest Lurker

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - Ensemble+Touch OSC Video Demo*



Maestro77 @ Thu May 16 said:


> Jay, I'm also trying to get used to the iPad as control surface. I've found that adding one of those non-glare screen saving films actually does the trick to give the surface a little less tack. The possibilities are endless though so it's a smart piece of kit.



Ooh, good tip, I will try it.


----------



## dormusic

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*



Embertone @ Thu May 16 said:


> Nope - just getting everything in order for a clean release. You'll hear from me the minute it's available - don't worry!
> 
> I put together a quick video demo this morning, highlighting Touch OSC/Ensemble Mode... and check out the finished GUI!
> 
> 
> 
> More soon-
> 
> -Alex




This is the most exciting thing that happend to string libraries in the last 4 years. This is a game changer. I'm sure that with some subtle EQing one can produce a more delicate sound, right now the ensemble's low register somewhat resembles a viola, a bit of a LASS syndrome (though thankfully not as serious problem as with LASS). Does anyone agree with me on this?


----------



## jtenney

Gents, this is a really interesting demo! Sounds increasingly excellent!! A question: I don't know anything about TouchOsc and how it might be used in a desktop setup. Can xy control like this be utilized with Track Master, which is the app I use with my iMac's Magic Trackpad to do xy stuff? Thanks!

later,
John


----------



## Jordan Gagne

Wasn't this supposed to release on Wednesday? What is the new release date?


----------



## Per Lichtman

@dormusic Even just EQ-ing the wet demo MP3s in the past, I've found it to be very EQ-able. At this point I see no reason for concern but there is always an element of personal taste involved.


----------



## Per Lichtman

Jordan Gagne @ Thu May 16 said:


> Wasn't this supposed to release on Wednesday? What is the new release date?



Jordan it was mentioned several times earlier in the thread. Here's what it currently says on the Embertone site: "Pre-sales promo: Order our violin before May 17th and receive a 20% discount off of your next order"


----------



## Per Lichtman

@dormusic It doesn't focus on addressing what you mentioned but here are some EQ possibilities off an earlier demo MP3 in case you missed it.

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... 60#3699360


----------



## playz123

jtenney @ Thu May 16 said:


> Gents, this is a really interesting demo! Sounds increasingly excellent!! A question: I don't know anything about TouchOsc and how it might be used in a desktop setup. Can xy control like this be utilized with Track Master, which is the app I use with my iMac's Magic Trackpad to do xy stuff? Thanks!
> 
> later,
> John



http://hexler.net/software/touchosc


----------



## dormusic

Per Lichtman @ Thu May 16 said:


> @dormusic It doesn't focus on addressing what you mentioned but here are some EQ possibilities off an earlier demo MP3 in case you missed it.
> 
> http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... 60#3699360


I actually do remember that post, however the ensemble demo specifically reminded me of the famous LASS problem.



Per Lichtman @ Thu May 16 said:


> @dormusic Even just EQ-ing the wet demo MP3s in the past, I've found it to be very EQ-able. At this point I see no reason for concern but there is always an element of personal taste involved.



Great news 8)


----------



## Steve Steele

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - PRE-ORDERS! (And a new demo)*



Embertone @ Thu May 16 said:


> Nope - just getting everything in order for a clean release. You'll hear from me the minute it's available - don't worry!
> 
> I put together a quick video demo this morning, highlighting Touch OSC/Ensemble Mode... and check out the finished GUI!



Ah! Now that's awesome! That's the kind of control I'm talking about. I didn't know about this when I left my last comment. Very nice work.


----------



## Jordan Gagne

Any chance that you can upload your TouchOSC layout for the Friedlander violin when it releases?


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - Ensemble+Touch OSC Video Demo*

Of course! It's a part of the download 

TouchOSC is the bees knees, just installing can be a little bit tricky.


----------



## Diffusor

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - Ensemble+Touch OSC Video Demo*



EastWest Lurker @ Thu May 16 said:


> It just feels icky and unsatisfying. Is it just me?





EastWest Lurker @ Thu May 16 said:


> thin rubberized surface to put on it so it would feel nicer.



wait....what?!?!

o-[][]-o


----------



## Blakus

LOL Diffusor.


marcotronic @ Wed May 15 said:


> Just got your newsletter - wow!!! Didn't know you are working together with our worthy "Blakus" for the upcoming Cello thingy! That's really great news as his free Cello lib is awesome already!
> 
> Marco


Thanks Marco, really honoured to be working with the Embertone crew!

The violin is sounding so fantastic guys!


----------



## Per Lichtman

@Blakus I remember some of the comments Alex made on the board when you released your great freebie, so I'm not at all surprised. But I am very pleased to hear it came to fruition.


----------



## Casiquire

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - Ensemble+Touch OSC Video Demo*

This video A, really impressed me. That sounds incredible! And B, kind of demonstrated again that several recordings of the same instrument put together don't really sound like a full ensemble. Though I'd hardly call that a "famous LASS problem" considering how unified it sounds :oP

Well if this is what we have to look forward to in the upcoming releases, that's amazing.


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - Ensemble+Touch OSC Video Demo*

Yeah, we love the Friedlander ensemble , and see it as a nice bonus within a solo instrument release... can be useful for adding flavor to existing string libraries. I'm particularly fond of the ensemble short articulations, which have a great immediacy and dynamic response.

Thanks for the support fellas!

-Alex


----------



## shakuman

Embertone @ Mon May 13 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Good news and bad news!
> 
> Bad first- we are still making our final patches, and we won't be releasing on Wednesday. It will be Thursday or Friday at the %}*>ing latest! This is our biggest product so far and we want to make sure that everything is ironed out before releasing it.
> 
> Alex



Hi Alex..Is every thing ready for today..? hope no more bad news. 0oD


----------



## jcs88

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - Ensemble+Touch OSC Video Demo*

Forgive me for being off topic, but what is the 'famous LASS problem'?


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - Ensemble+Touch OSC Video Demo*

You'll hear from me when things are ready - appreciate the enthusiasm!!! 

-Alex


----------



## shakuman

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - Ensemble+Touch OSC Video Demo*



Embertone @ Fri May 17 said:


> You'll hear from me when things are ready - appreciate the enthusiasm!!!
> 
> -Alex



Thanks Alex! o/~


----------



## ptrickf

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - Ensemble+Touch OSC Video Demo*



Embertone @ Thu 16 May said:


> Of course! It's a part of the download
> 
> TouchOSC is the bees knees, just installing can be a little bit tricky.


What about, 
http://www.humatic.de/htools/touchdaw/
Would that work too?

Cheers, Patrick.


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - Ensemble+Touch OSC Video Demo*

Looks like YES, it'll work! You can alter any kind of MIDI with that one as well, from the looks of it.... But that won't work with the template that we made- ours is touchOSC only.

-Alex


----------



## TomMartin

Could today be the day....?


----------



## organix

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - Ensemble+Touch OSC Video Demo*



ptrickf @ 17th May said:


> Embertone @ Thu 16 May said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course! It's a part of the download
> 
> TouchOSC is the bees knees, just installing can be a little bit tricky.
> 
> 
> 
> What about,
> http://www.humatic.de/htools/touchdaw/
> Would that work too?
Click to expand...


My recommendation in this area is Midi Designer (http://mididesigner.com/).


----------



## ptrickf

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - Ensemble+Touch OSC Video Demo*



organix @ Fri 17 May said:


> My recommendation in this area is Midi Designer (http://mididesigner.com/).


Not Android though.


----------



## EastWest Lurker

How do we get both 16 & 24it for one price? When I enter both into the cart, it reads $220.


----------



## Adrian Myers

Just buy one or the other I think. I preordered the 16s only and got a link to download both (downloading now o=? )


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - Ensemble+Touch OSC Video Demo*

Just purchase one of them, I got an e-mail with download codes for both versions!

And: Downloading NOW! o=?


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - Ensemble+Touch OSC Video Demo*

Hey Jay,

Purchase from this page and you'll be good to go! Thanks 

http://www.embertone.com/instruments/friedlanderviolin.php

Both versions will be offered to you in the email from Continuata

-Alex


----------



## EastWest Lurker

*Re: Embertone Friedlander Violin - Ensemble+Touch OSC Video Demo*



Embertone @ Fri May 17 said:


> Hey Jay,
> 
> Purchase from this page and you'll be good to go! Thanks
> 
> http://www.embertone.com/instruments/friedlanderviolin.php
> 
> Both versions will be offered to you in the email from Continuata
> 
> -Alex



Done. I took your advice and am just downloading the 16 bit.

BTW, do you know how unusual its is or me to actually BUY software instead of just being given it?


----------



## Embertone

Thank you for supporting us Jay! I hope you enjoy the hell out of the instrument


----------



## marcotronic

Downloaded, installed and tried the patches. What I hear - if I hear anything - sounds damn awesome. Unfortunately my CPU power seems to be insufficient to run your beautiful lib :(

Even with the "lite" patches my CPU spikes and I can hardly play a few notes without my CPU bursting and I start to hear crackles and drop-outs. (And this is the only instrument currently loaded in my DAW) (Tried the mono and stereo patches) Even worse are the ensemble patches - no chance at all running them. I'm running Kontakt 5 in Logic 9 Pro on my 8-core Mac Pro (8 x 2.26 GHz), 24 GB Ram. Have tried different Kontakt settings (with & without MemoryServer, with & without Multicore usage...)

What a bummer!!! I was really looking forward to this lib and now that...

Next thing I try is putting the lib on my system HD which is an SSD but I fear that won't fix my CPU problems.

How is that baby running at everyone else's computer? 

Thanks
Marco


----------



## Embertone

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

That is surprising - have you tried adjusting your audio interface buffer settings? It can't be your CPU, you're on a Mac Pro with 8 processors for goodness sake!!

Email me info at embertone dot com and we'll figure it out!

-Alex

EDIT: try standalone mode to see if something inside Logic is causing this....

EDIT2: I'm running only a Quad-Core 2.26 Mac Pro, so I'll betcha it's not your CPU!


----------



## jcs88

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

Congrats on the release guys.

Downloading now at really great speeds (Cinesamples take note!).

Looking forward to this :D


----------



## Ryan

Downloading as we speak. Great gift to get on our national day. Also some great download speeds: stable at 7 mbps

Looking forward to this thing. My girlfriend was not so happy. quote: "Now I want be seeing you for the rest of the night and the days to come"

Ryan


----------



## Diffusor

Sounds awesome. Very tempting even though I have string libraries coming out the wazoo, Must resist....can't...no....maybe....hmmm


----------



## marcotronic

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*



Embertone @ Fri May 17 said:


> That is surprising - have you tried adjusting your audio interface buffer settings? It can't be your CPU, you're on a Mac Pro with 8 processors for goodness sake!!
> 
> Email me info at embertone dot com and we'll figure it out!
> 
> -Alex
> 
> EDIT: try standalone mode to see if something inside Logic is causing this....
> 
> EDIT2: I'm running only a Quad-Core 2.26 Mac Pro, so I'll betcha it's not your CPU!



Hi Alex,

this is strange: When I try this in Kontakt Standalone I can even play the FULL patches without dropouts - even the ensemble patches!

Do you also use Logic? Gonna send you an email...

thanks!

Marco


----------



## EastWest Lurker

Something is wrong. If I load the i.e MW EXP patch, when I move the mod wheel I am getting static.


----------



## Embertone

Hey Jay- I'll bet this is a buffer thing- lots of things are happening under the hood, and increasing the buffer within your DAW is likely to fix the problem. Email me and we'll get it figured out!


----------



## EastWest Lurker

Embertone @ Fri May 17 said:


> Hey Jay- I'll bet this is a buffer thing- lots of things are happening under the hood, and increasing the buffer within your DAW is likely to fix the problem. Email me and we'll get it figured out!



I was running at 256. I just changed it to 512 and now it is OK, but really guys? I can run even a big Hollywood Strings Powerful System Legato + Portamento patch at 256 with no problem.


----------



## Embertone

Yeah, that is definitely frustrating- our vibrato is intensive because there are lots of modulators running under the hood. We can continue to develop a LITE vibrato for those who want low buffer settings. Jay- is the LITE vibrato any better for you?


----------



## EastWest Lurker

Embertone @ Fri May 17 said:


> Yeah, that is definitely frustrating- our vibrato is intensive because there are lots of modulators running under the hood. We can continue to develop a LITE vibrato for those who want low buffer settings. Jay- is the LITE vibrato any better for you?



Well, the LITE MW EXP patch is better but it still spikes the 1 core. when I move the modwheel all the way up.


----------



## marcotronic

In Logic I can't even play the lite ensembles at 1024. Strange... (Apogee Duet 2 here...)

Marco


----------



## EastWest Lurker

Well this is a new and very ambitious library so I am not going to jump on Embertone here, I am sure they will work it out.

That said, since Hollywood Strings came out, I have told you guys that EW told me that Play's admittedly less efficiency on the Mac compared to Kontakt was not the whole issue, it was the massiveness of the HS patches and that it could happen theoretically with Kontakt as well. But nobody saw this with Kontakt because there were not any patches that were as massive.

It would appear that now we have some Kontakt patches that ARE as massive, and whaddya know, there are issues at even an average buffer size, which 256 certainly is, on an i7 Mac.


----------



## marcotronic

What's totally strange here is that I can play that baby very well in Kontakt standalone but not in Logic...


----------



## EastWest Lurker

marcotronic @ Fri May 17 said:


> In Logic I can't even play the lite ensembles at 1024. Strange... (Apogee Duet 2 here...)
> 
> Marco



Same here with my RME HDSPe-AIO, one of the best performers in the driver latency benchmark tests.


----------



## antoniopandrade

I'm downloading right now and will test on DP. It seems both you guys are having issues with Logic. Jay you haven't tried it w/ VEP?


----------



## Darthmorphling

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

If it can be played in standalone, but not Logic, wouldn't that lean in th direction of it being a logic issue? Do wither of you have another DAW that you could test it in? If not you can do a portable install of the Reaper trial and test it there. Then simply delete the Reaper folder and it will leave no traces of Reaper on your system.

This might help to narrow the problem down to just Logic, or show that there are problems with other DAWs as well.


----------



## EastWest Lurker

antoniopandrade @ Fri May 17 said:


> I'm downloading right now and will test on DP. It seems both you guys are having issues with Logic. Jay you haven't tried it w/ VEP?



I did and I have the same issue with "no buffer". If I up it to 1 buffer it gets a little better, 2 buffers, etc.


----------



## floydian05

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

I can get it to play in Logic in full mode. If I try to move the mod wheel in real time I do get static as I run out of CPU. In ensemble mode there are some clicks and pops and the meter goes red by I have not had an overload yet. I run a 2.8 GHZ Quad core. 256 buffer mode, off a dedicated samples HDD. 

I was planning on upgrading my hardware in a few months, curious what other users run into with performance.....

This is definitely a CPU beast, but it is really fun and easy to play though, very flexible. Definitely my new go to solo violin, though I'll have to figure out the vibrato controls static and will be interested in trying it with touch OSC.


----------



## playz123

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

Same problem...massive CPU hits/spikes even with the Lite version and the buffer of my RME interface set at 512 samples. Simple project in Cubase 7.0.4 on a Mac Pro. No problems with other libraries.


----------



## mk282

Try other DAWs as it might be a Logic issue.

It could also (VERY likely) be a script complexity issue.


----------



## NGPixel

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

Same issue, CPU hits 100% in Cubase 7.0.4...

Moving the mod wheel kills the patch completely, clicks and pops all over the place. I never had these problems with any other library...

The library is on a Vertex 4 SSD, 16GB of RAM and Core i7 3.4ghz.

There's definitely improvements to be made to this library as right now, it's pretty much unusable to most people...


----------



## kb123

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

As it appears that the library works fine in standalone mode, the likelihood is that it is demanding more than 1 core in a DAW, so it would be worth checking/configuring Kontakts multi-processor settings while running in the DAW


----------



## synthnut

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

Sorry to say , I'm dealing with the same issues .....All sounds great until I move the mod wheel and I get snap, crackle , pop !!....... a little bit less in the LITE settings , but still there occasionally ..... I'm running 24 gigs of ram and running a 3.4 ghz 4 core machine ....Not sure what it would take to run this program sufficiently ....I'm reduced to 512 on my sample rate as it is .....????????........ The sound is absolutely GORGEOUS though if I don't touch the mod wheel ..... ...... You can tell that a LOT of thought process went into this program ....It's not your average program at all !!.....Jim


----------



## Embertone

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

Don't worry guys, this violin is our baby, and we are going to solve these issues. Know that we're looking into it! 

I'm running Cubase 7.0.3 on a Quad-Core, older Mac Pro (2.26GHz) - and although I get occasional pops with the full patches, they all go away when I set the buffer a bit higher - 512, or even 768 and 1024 for bigger templates. Do these issues go away for people when setting the buffer higher? It would be helpful to know, although we will be working to see what else can be done!

We're keeping an eye on the forum and looking to resolve these issues. Please email us if you want some individual assistance!

-Alex


----------



## EastWest Lurker

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*



Embertone @ Fri May 17 said:


> Don't worry guys, this violin is our baby, and we are going to solve these issues. Know that we're looking into it!
> 
> I'm running Cubase 7.0.3 on a Quad-Core, older Mac Pro (2.26GHz) - and although I get occasional pops with the full patches, they all go away when I set the buffer a bit higher - 512, or even 768 and 1024 for bigger templates. Do these issues go away for people when setting the buffer higher? It would be helpful to know, although we will be working to see what else can be done!
> 
> We're keeping an eye on the forum and looking to resolve these issues. Please email us if you want some individual assistance!
> 
> -Alex



Alex, I support you 100% have full confidence that you will indeed figure it out. I know how difficult it is.

That said, please keep in mind that for those of us who play parts in in real time, 512 or higher is not something we can live with.


----------



## Daryl

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

Two things to consider:

1) Is it causing problems to Windows users as well as those on OSX?

2) Do any of the people who are finding problems also have instruments from Sample Modeling? For me, these are the only instruments that I have that can cause clicks at 128, if I run too many at once.

D


----------



## Embertone

Understood! I can manage with higher latency, but I know many composers who can't stand anything over 128 . We are looking into things right now - have already found some encouraging leads, but if we can't find a quick solution we'll make sure to get workarounds out to everyone. Thanks!!

-Alex


----------



## EastWest Lurker

Embertone @ Fri May 17 said:


> Understood! I can manage with higher latency, but I know many composers who can't stand anything over 128 . We are looking into things right now - have already found some encouraging leads, but if we can't find a quick solution we'll make sure to get workarounds out to everyone. Thanks!!
> 
> -Alex



i think for most of us, 256 is the norm with today's bigger and more demanding stuff.


----------



## lucky909091

I run a high performance DAW system and I am used to play every library at 6 ms with RME Hammerfall without any click.

No chance to run this library under 256. Strange...


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

Confirmed pops and clicks on W7 (running on slave - SSD - new puter) clicks and pops anything less than 512 and 2 buffers (in VEPRO). Hope you get sorted out - I am use to working my template at 128.


----------



## Embertone

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

We're looking into it! ...getting some help scrubbing through the instrument to find possible issues. But for now, a temporary solution is to jack up your buffer inside your DAW... Though I know that is not the long term solution, it works!

-Alex


----------



## JE Martinsen

Ryan @ Fri May 17 said:


> Downloading as we speak. Great gift to get on our national day. Also some great download speeds: stable at 7 mbps
> 
> Looking forward to this thing. My girlfriend was not so happy. quote: "Now I want be seeing you for the rest of the night and the days to come"



:lol: 

Gratulerer med dagen forresten! [Happy birthday btw!]


----------



## TomMartin

I read about all the problems and at the end of it thought......f*@k it, i'll buy it anyway....


----------



## Embertone

LOL - I take that as a vote of confidence . We are gonna figure out how to get buffers lower but keep the performance and the quality of vibrato. Thanks Tom.


----------



## fbuerger

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

Hi,

so here are my results with the patches:

Friedlander Vln Full – All CCs.nki (with ensemble and legato)
and
Friedlander Vln Full – MW.nki (with ensemble and legato)


older MAC Pro 2.26 and Logic, 20GB , and 7200 HDD


Test 1:
Kontakt in Logic with buffer to 128 = No way to play this with only notes, notes dropped sometimes, MW = can't use it without total dropping sound
(The CPU meter for the OSX system has action, 1 or 2 CPUs have very high peaks)

Test 2:
Kontakt in Logic with buffer to 256 = playable, but no way to play this with MW
(The CPU meter for the OSX system are very quiet)

Test 3:
Kontakt in Logic with buffer to 512 = playable  CPU meter in Logic hits sometime red, no lost of notes
(The CPU meter for the OSX system are very quiet)

Test 4:
Kontakt in Logic with buffer to 1024 = playable  CPU meter in Logic is high, but never red
(The CPU meter for the OSX system are very quiet)

Test 5:
Kontakt in VE Pro MIR (2 Threats) with buffer to 128 (Also in Logic)= No way to play this with only notes, notes dropped sometimes, MW = can't use it without total dropping sound
(The CPU meter for the OSX system are very quiet)

Test 6:
Kontakt in VE Pro MIR (2 Threats) with buffer to 256 (Also in Logic)= playable, but notes dropped sometimes, no way to play this with MW
(The CPU meter for the OSX system are very quiet)

Test 7:
Kontakt in VE Pro MIR (2 Threats) with buffer to 512 (Also in Logic)= playable, but with MW some crackling
(The CPU meter for the OSX system are very quiet)

Test 8:
Kontakt in VE Pro MIR (2 Threats) with buffer to 1024 (Also in Logic)= smiling in 360°
(The CPU meter for the OSX system are very quiet)


I hope this helps in any way. This is a fresh and great sounding product, so time will tell more…

But this violin has a really great sound, absolutely loving it. At most the shining higher octaves.

Best regards
Frank


----------



## EastWest Lurker

Hey Alex, just curious, NOT criticizing.

So presumably when you guys tested this, you encountered the same issues at a lower buffer that we all are. Did you just say to each other? "Oh well, they will just have to work at a higher buffer, shouldn't be a problem for most of them."

Once again, just curious about the process.


----------



## Embertone

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

I work (compose) predominately at a 512 buffer- My mac pro does not behave well unless set that high. I did not thoroughly test buffer settings below 512 because it's not in my normal mode, and in standalone Kontakt I rarely encountered any glitches. So it is something that slipped by our radar, since I don't strive for low buffer settings in my composing setup.

Alex


----------



## synthnut

I can't help but wonder if this is the reason why we have not had a good vibrato in ANY of our programs .....Maybe it's an issue with a controller needing so many bit's of resolution to attain such a high stardard of sensitivity in the vibrato that just takes a lot of CPU power ....?????...Just a guess ...Even with these issues , it's STILL a great sounding instrunent !!.... Jim


----------



## EastWest Lurker

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*



Embertone @ Fri May 17 said:


> I work (compose) predominately at a 512 buffer- My mac pro does not behave well unless set that high. I did not thoroughly test buffer settings below 512 because it's not in my normal mode, and in standalone Kontakt I rarely encountered any glitches. So it is something that slipped by our radar, since I don't strive for low buffer settings in my composing setup.
> 
> Alex



OK, that is what I figured.

From my point of view, strictly my opinion, for Embertone moving forward in the future, while with today's demanding stuff most of us do not expect to work at 64 or even 128 with _really_ demanding stuff, 512 is larger than the majority of us are willing to work at.

Once again, TRULY not criticizing, just trying to be helpful.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

While this can be frustrating at times, new technologies and approaches do not run very well on existing systems. 

I hope they will find a solution but this is not a problem for me at all. I like pushing my system to achieve results that are stunning. 

Try running a bunch of Diva instances on divine mode or SPAT, it will bring down some of your most powerful machines. 

Samplemodeling does this as well. 

I am used to swtiching buffer size because when I need that sound, I need it!

Its a lab around here, always abusing the system (in a good way).

Good luck guys, I am going to pick it up anyway. 


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## Vox

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

Since there's already a lot of talk about performance on a Mac/Logic...

I wanted to chime in on how this thing is performing on a high end Windows 8, 64 GB RAM PC. I'm using Cubase 7 on a 6 core i7-3930K with RME HDSPe AIO... samples loaded on a Samsung 840 Pro 512 GB SSD. 24-bit patches play fine until you start changing the vibrato CC. Not getting pops ALL of the time... but the fact that it isn't 100% non-pop reliable makes it unusable at 256 buffer. Had to bump my buffer setting up to 512 for the first time. As Jay has mentioned, the HDSPe AIO has some of the best latency benchmarks, so if it can't handle this violin, then I can't imagine what others users are experiencing.

I'm certain that improvements will be made to this library. It would be ideal if we could make 256 buffer the optimal goal/standard to aim for in future updates. Right now, it seems silly to have to up my buffer to 512+ just to accommodate for this instrument in my 34 GB template, where everything including HS runs fine.

That said, I'm totally loving the sound of this library. I know Alex will do his best to optimize it for us! Cheers!

Edit: Same performance in Kontakt Standalone mode.


----------



## Sebastian

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

It works for me almost perfect at 256  and 24bit version of this Lib.
Got some click every15-30 seconds but it's not so bad at all. Talking about single instrument only. 
Unfortunately no chance ro run ( at 256 ) it in full project with some more instruments. Anyway 512 sounds OK. More tests tomorrow  

I'm using the Win7 / Cubase 7 and i7 (8 threads with 5-10 % cpu usage ).... to many 7 :D plus PCI Maya 44 with ASIO drivers.

The library sounds amazing ! Great work guys !


----------



## dormusic

User demos anyone? Possibly Prokofiev's classical symphony?


----------



## antoniopandrade

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*



Vox @ Fri May 17 said:


> Since there's already a lot of talk about performance on a Mac/Logic...
> 
> I wanted to chime in on how this thing is performing on a high end Windows 8, 64 GB RAM PC. I'm using Cubase 7 on a 6 core i7-3930K with RME HDSPe AIO... samples loaded on a Samsung 840 Pro 512 GB SSD. 24-bit patches play fine until you start changing the vibrato CC. Not getting pops ALL of the time... but the fact that it isn't 100% non-pop reliable makes it unusable at 256 buffer. Had to bump my buffer setting up to 512 for the first time. As Jay has mentioned, the HDSPe AIO has some of the best latency benchmarks, so if it can't handle this violin, then I can't imagine what others users are experiencing.
> 
> I'm certain that improvements will be made to this library. It would be ideal if we could make 256 buffer the optimal goal/standard to aim for in future updates. Right now, it seems silly to have to up my buffer to 512+ just to accommodate for this instrument in my 34 GB template, where everything including HS runs fine.
> 
> That said, I'm totally loving the sound of this library. I know Alex will do his best to optimize it for us! Cheers!
> 
> Edit: Same performance in Kontakt Standalone mode.



I'd like to share some of my experiences as well. It seems really a kontakt script optimization thing, since once I set the buffer to 512 everything runs fine. The only thing that really causes the popping and clicks is wiggling the modwheel (vib amount). Other than, it's a beautiful instrument, and the possibilities are pretty ample with this one. One question though, no fingered legato? Just bow-change?


----------



## Embertone

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

There's a keyswitch for slur! Check the C# below the instrument range. Also check the manual to learn more about the other fun keyswitches.

G'night guys! Have been up now for 38 hours and I guess I should sleep a bit 

PS appreciate the encouragement and the criticisms. We're working towards a solution guys, sit tight. It may be easier than we thought.


----------



## organix

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

I've the same CPU-100% issues with Studio One and Pro Tools with asio buffers 256 and lower.

In the CPU meter of Studio One I see that the CPU goes to 100% as I move the modwheel or the vibrato intensity slider in the gui. This also happens without playing any sound. 

The CPU meter in Kontakt don't show any high cpu, but this meter only shows the utilization of the playback engine and not of ksp.

Setting ASIO buffer size to 512 or higher will result in a better performance, but this causes higher latencys at real time playing.

I'm running on Windows 7 x64 with a Quadcore cpu and a SSD.

Hope you can improve the scripts for the vibrato control.

Markus


----------



## reddognoyz

My 2 cents. I have worked at 512, but it's very difficult and I have passed on a couple of very very good sounding vi's because they eat too much CPU. Sample modeling swarm(sp?) engine instruments and Hollywood Woodwinds, thinking about a pc Slave for that one, and I may be adding a Mac mini to my setup, which is a Mac Pro 12 core and a Mac Pro 8 core slave. The frielander violin sounds great! I hope a compromise can be reached that will
Allow it to operate at a 256 buffer. Truth is good fancy heavily scripted vi's take horsepower to run.


----------



## Diffusor

Seems to me the solution would just to be playing it in with any other violin and then switching out to the Embertone and doing the specific controllers on a separate pass. There's too many controllers to do all that live. Even on that TouchOSC vid Embertone did you can see him struggling to keep up with the dynamics with his thumb while messing with the other controllers. Seems to me you'd have to be superhuman dexterous to control all that real time. Hell, it would be easier to just get a real violin and learn to play it. rather than using all your hands and toes in all directions.


----------



## EastWest Lurker

Diffusor @ Fri May 17 said:


> Seems to me the solution would just to be playing it in with any other violin and then switching out to the Embertone and doing the specific controllers on a separate pass. There's too many controllers to do all that live. Even on that TouchOSC vid Embertone did you can see him struggling to keep up with the dynamics with his thumb while messing with the other controllers. Seems to me you'd have to be superhuman dexterous to control all that real time. Hell, it would be easier to just get a real violin and learn to play it. rather than using all your hands and toes in all directions.



But as a pianist, every library responds differently to the nuances of my playing and phrasing even just with my right hand, and so CCs aside, swapping out seldom works well. And then switching to 512, my Logic template has to reload all the instruments in it that I have not assigned to VE Pro. Just not practical except for smaller cues.

They need to fix it and I am confident that they will.


----------



## NYC Composer

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

I have to agree with the prevailing sentiment-I need 256 max. I play everything in, and I try to do it in realtime or as close as possible. It looks like you're on your way to finding a solution, so cheers.


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

My system:
Win 7/64 Cubase 7.04 /64 16Gig Ram, 7.200 drive, I7 2600 processor

For me also 512 samples would be undiscussable. The other bad news: loading it in Kontakt directly leaves an absolute unplayable instrument at 264 samples.

Now the good news:  
Loading it in VE Pro with two buffers and leaving soundcard at 264 samples/6ms gives me a perfect glitch free instrument. Okay , a pop every minute or so that´s just fine.
The violin sounding awefully good, very playable, nice vibrato with several well pre-programed styles, ensemble also working glitch free and sounding great, also great programing there, the panorama selecting is PERFECT, I wish it this way in all other string libs...  

Some bug: I wondered at first loading why I had such a big latency, about double the lat I had chosen in my soundcard. Only after pressing E2 and choosing "Legato harsh" which I like the most soundwise anyway, it changed to a normally reaction preset. When I choose normal legato/C2, there is that lateny again.

Second small bug: after I select the shorts with D2 it doesn´t switch back to Legato harsh when I press E2. I have to insert a short D#2 "polyphonic" and then E2, that works. Just a bit annoying for me, no show stopper.
Would buy it again in a minute and am looking forward to cello, viola, bass, Oboe, Eng.Horn, Flute.....  :lol:  38h without sleep??? OmG, Alex. I will wait for the flute some weeks longer 0oD (you noticed? I only said for the flute...hihi) 0oD


----------



## EforEclectic

Just echoing the sentiments about needing a performance improvement. I appreciate the efforts towards fixing it already


----------



## mk282

The problem is in CC modulators. Every time a vibrato CC is changed, a slew of other CCs is sent from the controller callback to change the value of CCs used to adjust LFO intensity, LFO speed, group volume, group pitch, EQ gains, filter cutoff, etc.

Since there are 113 groups in the instrument, multiply this with the number of CC modulators in the instrument, and with the number of MIDI CCs used for the modelled vibrato along with their lag processing, AND with the number of voices playing out at the same time (since all Group FX are calculated per voice!), and you get a VERY big number of things to process which doesn't seem to be able to catch up with low buffer sizes.

This doesn't seem to be a problem with script efficiency, but rather how Kontakt deals with CC modulators internally. Also, the audio interface you have has absolutely no influence on this. It's purely internal thing.

Why do the pops happen less in standalone than in host? Simple - Kontakt standalone can utilize multicores better than within a DAW. Logic's and Cubase's multicore handling isn't the best thing since sliced bread, that's why you get lower performance with them. I didn't have as many problems using Reaper.

Also, using WASAPI on Windows instead of ASIO resulted in much less pops and clicks over here.


----------



## Diffusor

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*



Sid Francis @ Sat May 18 said:


> M
> Loading it in VE Pro with two buffers and leaving soundcard at 264 samples/6ms gives me a perfect glitch free instrument. Okay , a pop every minute or so that´s just fine.
> 
> 0oD



Wouldn't your actual latency then be 794 samples with 2 buffers?


----------



## lucky909091

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*



EastWest Lurker @ Fri 17 May said:


> From my point of view, strictly my opinion, for Embertone moving forward in the future, while with today's demanding stuff most of us do not expect to work at 64 or even 128 with _really_ demanding stuff, 512 is larger than the majority of us are willing to work at.



That is my point of view, too.


----------



## jcs88

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

I'm going to show my ignorance here, but...

I have my buffer set to 1024, always. I realise this gives me the most latency (still not noticeable though) but with quantisation I never find this is a problem anyway. Is there another reason to keep my buffer down?


----------



## mk282

Only if you record stuff in realtime, then it matters. 1024 is quite a LOT. I used to be fine with 512 but not anymore since I got a better audio interface, now it's 256 and it's just fine.

But hey, some people are not affected by latency when recording (piano roll guys especially - using higher buffer sizes reduces CPU load for them, enabling them to load more plugins). But most of them are. That's where the need for lower buffer sizes comes from.


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

I cannot tell you since I do not understand all the theoretical stuff in my DAW. *What* I can tell you is, that I am quite groove sensible and I would notice such a latency :lol: :lol: :lol: To the contrary: when I play timing critical stuff live I often think I have quantized the track already because everything is so much on the point... 8) And considered all this, the Friedländer is absolutly able to play timing critical parts in my system.
I changed the buffer of my soundcard to 512 samples for testing purposes, which gives me 11ms input latency according to Samplitudes audio preferences (tested ist in Samplitude since only there I have a "translation" between samples and milliseconds, and these 11ms, whether only on paper or real, render the whole thing not suitable for timing critical parts for me.


----------



## jcs88

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

Thanks for the answers.

I'm a piano roll guy so it doesn't make much difference for me. When I record live instruments I do them in a separate project with the buffer right down. Different strokes I guess!


----------



## duanran007

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F92755673&secret_url=false[/flash]

SC link: https://soundcloud.com/novation_music/ryuu-waltz

o/~ First user demo! :mrgreen: 

This is indeed the BEST solo violin library I have ever played with. Good job Embertone!!


----------



## Embertone

Diffusor @ Fri May 17 said:


> Even on that TouchOSC vid Embertone did you can see him struggling to keep up with the dynamics with his thumb while messing with the other controllers.



I fixed that actually! By making the dynamics slider much wider - the version from the video was way too narrow. Touch OSC does open the possibility of control multiple controls all at once, some tips if you're playing with our Touch OSC template:

1) Load the Touch OSC patch when you're using Touch OSC
2) Slide around one finger in the vibrato display and you control vibrato speed/intensity
3) Slide around two fingers and you still control vibrato, but now slurs are activated
4) Slide around three fingers and you control vibrato + you can sustain notes (CC64)

It does take some getting used to, but I've found that it's a great way to get a whole lot of data input in one big swoop.

-Alex

EDIT: NICE Demo!!


----------



## Blakus

What a clever little demo duanran! Love it!


----------



## Ryan

Works like a charm :D 256buffer (RME fireface) Win 7, Cubase 7 64bit. SSD. 8 core, 32gb ram BRILLIANT!! :D


----------



## ptrickf

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

Very nice duanran007 and well done Embertone. The violin is certainly living up to my expectations. I love it so far.


----------



## TomMartin

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

Question regarding portamento speed :

As far as I can tell it can only be controlled with velocity? This is VERY hard to do live, is there a way of assigning a CC to the portamento speed?

Thanks.


----------



## Embertone

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

Hey Sid, thanks for the post!



Sid Francis @ Sat May 18 said:


> Now the good news:
> Loading it in VE Pro with two buffers and leaving soundcard at 264 samples/6ms gives me a perfect glitch free instrument. Okay , a pop every minute or so that´s just fine.
> The violin sounding awefully good, very playable, nice vibrato with several well pre-programed styles, ensemble also working glitch free and sounding great, also great programing there, the panorama selecting is PERFECT, I wish it this way in all other string libs...
> 
> Some bug: I wondered at first loading why I had such a big latency, about double the lat I had chosen in my soundcard. Only after pressing E2 and choosing "Legato harsh" which I like the most soundwise anyway, it changed to a normally reaction preset. When I choose normal legato/C2, there is that lateny again.



This is expected behavior (I think)... The default sustain will respond to velocity, so that lower amounts of pressure on the keys will give you softer attacks, and high pressure will give you an immediate, visceral one. When you select E2, it forces that immediate attack only, at all velocities!



Sid Francis @ Sat May 18 said:


> Second small bug: after I select the shorts with D2 it doesn´t switch back to Legato harsh when I press E2. I have to insert a short D#2 "polyphonic" and then E2, that works. Just a bit annoying for me, no show stopper.



I *think* this is also expected... E2 is only meant to work in sustain mode, it isn't a switch to get back to sustain mode. HOWEVER it might be a good idea to MAKE it a switch to do that. Something to think about hmmmm. 



Sid Francis @ Sat May 18 said:


> Would buy it again in a minute and am looking forward to cello, viola, bass, Oboe, Eng.Horn, Flute.....  :lol:  38h without sleep??? OmG, Alex. I will wait for the flute some weeks longer 0oD (you noticed? I only said for the flute...hihi) 0oD



A flute would be nice!! Know any great flautists with their own recording setup?

Alex


----------



## Embertone

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*



TomMartin @ Sat May 18 said:


> Question regarding portamento speed :
> 
> As far as I can tell it can only be controlled with velocity? This is VERY hard to do live, is there a way of assigning a CC to the portamento speed?
> 
> Thanks.



Hey Tom,

We originally had porta speed controlled that way (via CC), but thought that velocity would be a more intuitive way to control. Thank you for the feedback, we will add this to our (already quite long) list. I bet we can have a switch to go from "vel controlled" back to "CC controlled", but I need to check on that.

-Alex


----------



## shakuman

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

Hi Alex..Is there a solution for how to solve the CPU issue in Kontakt while using the MW ?


----------



## Embertone

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

Only a temporary workaround- get that audio buffer up for now, and it will be at least a few days to find a better solution... We are exploring the instrument to see what we can find, not a quick process . But will keep you informed here on the forum.

Thanks!


----------



## Ryan

So, 60 minutes with this amazing library and this is what I made. There are SO much more I could have done. But my kids woke up. Gonna look more into it later this night. 


[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F92761786&secret_url=false[/flash]


https://soundcloud.com/ryan1986/the-gra ... -embertone


----------



## TomMartin

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*



Embertone @ Sat May 18 said:


> TomMartin @ Sat May 18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question regarding portamento speed :
> 
> As far as I can tell it can only be controlled with velocity? This is VERY hard to do live, is there a way of assigning a CC to the portamento speed?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tom,
> 
> We originally had porta speed controlled that way (via CC), but thought that velocity would be a more intuitive way to control. Thank you for the feedback, we will add this to our (already quite long) list. I bet we can have a switch to go from "vel controlled" back to "CC controlled", but I need to check on that.
> 
> -Alex
Click to expand...


Great idea!

In theory, using velocity is much more intuitive, but in practice, my desired porta speed is often the fastest one, and the chances of me hitting an exact velocity of 38 as opposed to triggering a bow change legato or overcompensating and ending up somewhere around 7 are very slim! I blame my keyboard of course...


----------



## MrCambiata

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

very nice!
(Ryans demo)


----------



## shakuman

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*



Embertone @ Sat May 18 said:


> Only a temporary workaround- get that audio buffer up for now, and it will be at least a few days to find a better solution... We are exploring the instrument to see what we can find, not a quick process . But will keep you informed here on the forum.
> 
> Thanks!



Thanks Alex! BTW it sounds killer.. >8o


----------



## reddognoyz

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*



duanran007 @ Sat May 18 said:


> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F92755673&secret_url=false[/flash]
> 
> SC link: https://soundcloud.com/novation_music/ryuu-waltz
> 
> o/~ First user demo! :mrgreen:
> 
> This is indeed the BEST solo violin library I have ever played with. Good job Embertone!!




okay, that's just ridiculous, in a good good way. I've never heard a VI sound like that.


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

_Some bug: I wondered at first loading why I had such a big latency, about double the lat I had chosen in my soundcard. Only after pressing E2 and choosing "Legato harsh" which I like the most soundwise anyway, it changed to a normally reaction preset. When I choose normal legato/C2, there is that lateny again. 


This is expected behavior (I think)... The default sustain will respond to velocity, so that lower amounts of pressure on the keys will give you softer attacks, and high pressure will give you an immediate, visceral one. When you select E2, it forces that immediate attack only, at all velocities!_

I fear that´s not the point, Alex. Yes, I notice some changing in the attacks depending on velocity in legato mode but I can hardly check it because I got l*atency*, not control! About 15-20ms I would guess. It it very obvious since it´s totally gone in sustain mode. To be clear: I hear the soft sounds after 20ms and I hear the added attack portions (probably it is programmed that way?) after 20ms. Unplayable at the moment. I can get good results with sustain mode but would have more control with the legato patch, sure.


----------



## Embertone

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

Latency really? Obviously this is something we need to look into!


----------



## Graham Keitch

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

24 bit version working fine on an old 4GB RAM Win 7 laptop that generally crashes with most libraries! So I can't imagine there will be any problems on my proper music PC when I transfer it over. But I work with notation - not a keyboard! And for that reason,+1 to the request for port control via cc rather than (or in addition to) key velocity.

Thanks, Graham

www.soundclick.com/grahamkeitch


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

At least the feeling when playing is "gluey" I could not play a convincing line in this mode (though I like the change between bow legato and slur, very nice) Perhaps general behaviour is like intended but then I don´t like it as intended :oops: I also found the legato controls a bit wierd reacting and now don´t know, whether it is just my system reacting wierd or me being too dumb to use it. Tutorial videos demonstrating these controls will be very much appreciated. Please make it "Friedländer for dummies" 8) It is an instrument that keeps me with more and more question marks the more I play it, very strange (not sound wise but control wise) After the first hour of practice I adore the first user demo even more: He obviously had it in his veins...

edit: I made a short doodle to demonstrate it for you. Left is Friedländer, right is Sable strings. When I start I press "E", everythings in sync. At the beginning of the second theme I let "E" go, it switches to legato and everything is messy. At the end I press "E" again and it works again. Cubase 7/64, Win7/64, VE Pro 2 buffers, 2 different slots in VE Pro

https://www.box.com/s/utfcrwx1r2lkw8wwifst


----------



## jcs88

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

Quick report:
Using a 2009 Mac Pro 2.93 Quad, 12 GB RAM, running the violin off an SSD and buffer at 1024.

If I switch to the ensemble and start playing quite a few notes, I get CPU overload. Solo I'm ok, though the CPU meter presses towards 50/60% - crazy for one track.

Sounds and plays wonderful, though need some performance tweaks.


----------



## synapse21

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

Hmm, pre-ordered May 14 but no email as of yet.

Must be staggered deliveries?


----------



## Embertone

Synapse- email us! It could've landed in your spam filter. This has happened a couple times. Thanks!


----------



## synapse21

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

Just did - thanks!


----------



## Embertone

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*



Sid Francis @ Sat May 18 said:


> edit: I made a short doodle to demonstrate it for you. Left is Friedländer, right is Sable strings. When I start I press "E", everythings in sync. At the beginning of the second theme I let "E" go, it switches to legato and everything is messy. At the end I press "E" again and it works again. Cubase 7/64, Win7/64, VE Pro 2 buffers, 2 different slots in VE Pro
> 
> https://www.box.com/s/utfcrwx1r2lkw8wwifst



I think this has to do with the speed of the legato transitions. If left to 100%, you are hearing the natural speed of transitions from note to note, which may be a different speed than other libraries. I can think of 2 ways of getting the results you want. 

1) (my preferred method) You can tweak your MIDI in the piano roll view. If Friedlander is lagging behind other libraries with "snappier" legato, then you can drag the MIDI data to the left so that the timing syncs up. I do this all the time to line up my libraries... (I do this a lot to line up Kontakt arpeggiators with Omnisphere for example)

2) You can move the legato speed up in the Configure page! This will speed up the legato transitions so that they line up better with your other libraries.

Also note that we have a keyswitch for "speed lock" (F2), which will turn off speed responsiveness. This way, legato transition speeds will remain the same no matter how fast you play.

Hope this helps!

-Alex


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

edit


----------



## Embertone

Hey Sid,

You've got a PM from me! We'll figure it out- those controls should be making an obvious difference.

Thanks!

Alex


----------



## handz

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

Sounds so nice... now please do a Cello!


----------



## EastWest Lurker

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*



handz @ Sun May 19 said:


> Sounds so nice... now please do a Cello!



Maybe you will let them fix the violin first


----------



## marcotronic

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*



EastWest Lurker @ Sun May 19 said:


> handz @ Sun May 19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds so nice... now please do a Cello!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you will let them fix the violin first
Click to expand...


+1 yes, please!

Marco


----------



## Jordan Gagne

Working great for me in Pro Tools 10, but I use a high buffer size. Anyway this violin sounds INCREDIBLE with a little bit of EQ.


----------



## impressions

the last demo is dope.


----------



## Embertone

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

Hey guys,

I'm so excited to say that we've figured out the CPU/vibrato CC issue. Not only are we resolving it, but we're also restructuring things under the hood to optimize in ways we didn't think were even possible!

Long story short, by the time you get a 1.01 update (we're hoping within a week), CPU issues will be gone and this thing will be lean and mean, resource-wise.

...and yes Jay, super low buffer friendly :D 

More to come soon!

-Alex


----------



## reddognoyz

Alex, That's great news!


----------



## dormusic

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*



Embertone @ Mon May 20 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm so excited to say that we have already figured out the CPU issue. Not only are we resolving it, but we are restructuring things under the hood to optimize in ways we didn't think were even possible!
> 
> Long story short, by the time you get a 1.01 update (we're hoping within a week), CPU issues will be gone and this thing will be lean and mean, resource-wise.
> 
> More to come soon!
> 
> -Alex



Wonderful news. Will the vibrato still sound the same despite all these optimizations?


----------



## Embertone

exactly the same.


----------



## marcotronic

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*



Embertone @ Mon May 20 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm so excited to say that we've figured out the CPU/vibrato CC issue. Not only are we resolving it, but we're also restructuring things under the hood to optimize in ways we didn't think were even possible!
> 
> Long story short, by the time you get a 1.01 update (we're hoping within a week), CPU issues will be gone and this thing will be lean and mean, resource-wise.
> 
> ...and yes Jay, super low buffer friendly :D
> 
> More to come soon!
> 
> -Alex



Awesome! Great news! Can't wait! 

Thanks!
Marco


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

Alex - brilliant news. I know you have tigers by the tail but when the dust settles try to put together and tutorial vid on CC programming. Thanks in advance.


----------



## EastWest Lurker

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*



Embertone @ Mon May 20 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm so excited to say that we've figured out the CPU/vibrato CC issue. Not only are we resolving it, but we're also restructuring things under the hood to optimize in ways we didn't think were even possible!
> 
> Long story short, by the time you get a 1.01 update (we're hoping within a week), CPU issues will be gone and this thing will be lean and mean, resource-wise.
> 
> ...and yes Jay, super low buffer friendly :D
> 
> More to come soon!
> 
> -Alex



I knew you would solve it, Alex!

i may have to change my forum name to Embertone Lurker :mrgreen:


----------



## marcotronic

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*



Rob Elliott @ Mon May 20 said:


> ...but when the dust settles try to put together and tutorial vid on CC programming. Thanks in advance.



that would be great, indeed!

thx
marco


----------



## dormusic

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*



EastWest Lurker @ Mon May 20 said:


> 1
> I knew you would solve it, Alex!
> 
> i may have to change my forum name to Embertone Lurker :mrgreen:



LIKE


----------



## Embertone

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*



EastWest Lurker @ Mon May 20 said:


> I knew you would solve it, Alex!
> 
> i may have to change my forum name to Embertone Lurker :mrgreen:



Got a true LOL from that one. haha! :lol:

...and I should add that the credit belongs to Andreas Lemke, Jon Churchill and Mario Kruselj - they banded together to nit-pick the code and found some miraculous stuff there! I had very little to do with it.

Ah, and thanks to Blake Robinson too!!

-Alex


----------



## synapse21

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

Excellent, Alex! And good call on sending out both the 16 and 24b versions.


----------



## shakuman

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

Great news Alex.. =o


----------



## Diffusor

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*



EastWest Lurker @ Mon May 20 said:


> Embertone @ Mon May 20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm so excited to say that we've figured out the CPU/vibrato CC issue. Not only are we resolving it, but we're also restructuring things under the hood to optimize in ways we didn't think were even possible!
> 
> Long story short, by the time you get a 1.01 update (we're hoping within a week), CPU issues will be gone and this thing will be lean and mean, resource-wise.
> 
> ...and yes Jay, super low buffer friendly :D
> 
> More to come soon!
> 
> -Alex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you would solve it, Alex!
> 
> i may have to change my forum name to Embertone Lurker :mrgreen:
Click to expand...



Good news. Maybe EastWest can use Embertone's discovery to make Play's big complicated patches get better performance too.


----------



## stephane_f

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

Hi Alex

I found a script warning with Vln LITE - MW.nki
The message is: SCRIPT WARNING: object "LFO_MULTI_VCOLOREQGAIN2" not found - index will be invalid!

Go to Control tab
Change Vibrato Style to 1
Press a key on the keyboard and move the modwheel
Then change again Vibrato Style to off
Press again a key on the keyboard and move the modwheel

The message pops up each time I do that at the bottom of Kontakt's window.

I'm with Logic 9.1.8 and Kontakt 5.10.6066


----------



## Enyak

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

Damn, this thing is fun to play! Having that realtime vibrato control is killer.

No popping issues either, but good to hear there's a CPU fix coming anyway.

EDIT: Some more impressions:

- Having the vibrato style (progressive, gentle, passionate) buttons is pure genius. It's still completely controllable but the base expression is different

- Getting a semi-believable expression via TouchOSC isn't THAT difficult. You kind of get into it quickly. Still, controlling 3 axis (dynamics, vibrato depth + speed) at the same time + keyboard velocity can be a bit overwhelming. I am still wondering what's the best hand form to do that.  (Using right hand index finger on Dynamics and middle finger on Vibrato right now)


----------



## Embertone

thanks! looking into it now...


----------



## EastWest Lurker

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*



Diffusor @ Mon May 20 said:


> Good news. Maybe EastWest can use Embertone's discovery to make Play's big complicated patches get better performance too.



Assuming this is a sincere comment and not just you thinking (mistakenly) that you are being clever:

There is not even one Play patch I cannot run at a 256 buffer, even an HS Powerful System patch, even on my Mac and not from an SSD. And anything they have discovered in Kontakt scripting would not apply to Play.


----------



## Diffusor

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*



EastWest Lurker @ Mon May 20 said:


> Diffusor @ Mon May 20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good news. Maybe EastWest can use Embertone's discovery to make Play's big complicated patches get better performance too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming this is a sincere comment and not just you thinking (mistakenly) that you are being clever:
> 
> There is not even one Play patch I cannot run at a 256 buffer, even an HS Powerful System patch, even on my Mac and not from an SSD. And anything they have discovered in Kontakt scripting would not apply to Play.
Click to expand...


I was only going on your early claim that these performance problems, with this Kontakt lib could be related since it had the same complexity under the hood that HS does, so I was thinking there was more room for optimazation if Embertone figured something out how to get big patches to play better.


----------



## EastWest Lurker

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*



Diffusor @ Mon May 20 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Mon May 20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diffusor @ Mon May 20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good news. Maybe EastWest can use Embertone's discovery to make Play's big complicated patches get better performance too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming this is a sincere comment and not just you thinking (mistakenly) that you are being clever:
> 
> There is not even one Play patch I cannot run at a 256 buffer, even an HS Powerful System patch, even on my Mac and not from an SSD. And anything they have discovered in Kontakt scripting would not apply to Play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was only going on your early claim that these performance problems, with this Kontakt lib could be related since it had the same complexity under the hood that HS does, so I was thinking there was more room for optimazation if Embertone figured something out how to get big patches to play better.
Click to expand...


Ok, Sure that would be great but I said they all do work at 256 and as I also said, scripting in Play is different than scripting in Kontakt so whatever the Embertone guys figured out would not be applicable.


----------



## Enyak

*Inner workings of Vibrato*

Q for the Embertone guys.  How does the vibrato actually work? When I am shaping the vibrato depth, does it x-fade between samples? Or does it create the vibrato in realtime using pitching?

Basically, I am asking is there an actual expression difference between the vibrato depth / speed controller on 67 or 68? Or are there more discrete steps that are x-faded through?


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: Inner workings of Vibrato*



Enyak @ Tue May 21 said:


> Q for the Embertone guys.  How does the vibrato actually work? When I am shaping the vibrato depth, does it x-fade between samples? Or does it create the vibrato in realtime using pitching?
> 
> Basically, I am asking is there an actual expression difference between the vibrato depth / speed controller on 67 or 68? Or are there more discrete steps that are x-faded through?



Great Q to explore on the You Tube vid. :wink:


----------



## MrCambiata

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

wow, this is one of the best VI I've ever bought. Just love how it understands the way I'm playing and reacts to it. Can't wait for the update because my computer is really choking with the vibrato but still it's pure fun to play, sounds amazing.


----------



## Erik

*Re: Inner workings of Vibrato*



Enyak @ Tue 21 May said:


> Q for the Embertone guys.  How does the vibrato actually work? When I am shaping the vibrato depth, does it x-fade between samples? Or does it create the vibrato in realtime using pitching?



As far as I know *only *non vibrato samples are recorded, this is mentioned on the website btw. 

The vibrato feature looks to me like an adapted version of the well known SIPS vibrato script: consequently there isn't any x-fade at stake here.

The sound is gorgeous anyway.


----------



## Ed

*Re: Inner workings of Vibrato*



Erik @ Tue May 21 said:


> Enyak @ Tue 21 May said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q for the Embertone guys.  How does the vibrato actually work? When I am shaping the vibrato depth, does it x-fade between samples? Or does it create the vibrato in realtime using pitching?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know *only *non vibrato samples are recorded, this is mentioned on the website btw.
> 
> The vibrato feature looks to me like an adapted version of the well known SIPS vibrato script: consequently there isn't any x-fade at stake here.
> 
> The sound is gorgeous anyway.
Click to expand...


Wow thats very impressive then!

I dont notice a very soft layer. If we're talking about more recordings in updates I'd love really soft dynamics. 

I also can confirm my computer also really has a hard time.


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Inner workings of Vibrato*



Erik @ Tue May 21 said:


> Enyak @ Tue 21 May said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q for the Embertone guys.  How does the vibrato actually work? When I am shaping the vibrato depth, does it x-fade between samples? Or does it create the vibrato in realtime using pitching?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know *only *non vibrato samples are recorded, this is mentioned on the website btw.
> 
> The vibrato feature looks to me like an adapted version of the well known SIPS vibrato script: consequently there isn't any x-fade at stake here.
> 
> The sound is gorgeous anyway.
Click to expand...


As mentioned, the vibrato for Friedlander is artificial - but it's more than just a pitch-based mod working under the hood. After a few months of refining, we decided to separate vibrato out into: SPEED, COLOR, AMPLITUDE (volume), PITCH







Speed/Pitch/Volume are the basic elements that make up vibrato -- all have a combo of modulators under the hood... different types of waveforms, some randomization. But we couldn't get a convincing vibrato until we introduced COLOR into the equation. This consists of a really carefully-tuned EQ, and some other FX that we fell upon kind of by accident. Color was the missing link - it was a great moment when we added that into the equation!

One other note - if you want to isolate the elements of vibrato, you can go to the control page and move only one component to CC 1 Modwheel. 

Thanks guys-

-Alex


----------



## Gusfmm

*Re: Inner workings of Vibrato*



Ed @ Tue May 21 said:


> I dont notice a very soft layer. If we're talking about more recordings in updates I'd love really soft dynamics.



You're talking about velocities, aren't you? I'd have loved to get a few velocities. I also realize the work doubles/triples/quadruples with each addtl' velocity. But I think three main sampled vel would give a whole new dimension to the VI.

Along the same lines, Alex, please do implement a way to assign portamento to a CC as opposed to it being selectable by velocity. Specially if you ever consider the previous paragraph suggestion...


----------



## dormusic

*Re: Inner workings of Vibrato*



Gusfmm @ Tue May 21 said:


> Ed @ Tue May 21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont notice a very soft layer. If we're talking about more recordings in updates I'd love really soft dynamics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking about velocities, aren't you? I'd have loved to get a few velocities. I also realize the work doubles/triples/quadruples with each addtl' velocity. But I think three main sampled vel would give a whole new dimension to the VI.
> 
> Along the same lines, Alex, please do implement a way to assign portamento to a CC as opposed to it being selectable by velocity. Specially if you ever consider the previous paragraph suggestion...
Click to expand...

Instead of using velocity layers/crossfade, which would cause serious phasing issues, embertone meticulously crafted an artificial dynamic filter, controlled by CC11.
Despite that, there is an option which allows you to play the short articulation's dynamics via velocity instead of cc11.


----------



## Gusfmm

*Re: Inner workings of Vibrato*



dormusic @ Tue May 21 said:


> Instead of using velocity layers/crossfade, which would cause serious phasing issues,



I'm not sure what you're talking about. VSL hasn't had any issue in decades. There is nothing like the real thing. But I'll try in detail once the update is made available. It was unplayable for me as is.


----------



## Ed

Even if its a separate patch with a soft dynamic I really think it would be worth it. I assume the hardest part Embertone have already figured out, the scripting and vibrato stuff, which also cuts down on a lot of recording time.


----------



## Erik

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

I also encounter mentioned issues here regarding the CPU, moving the wheel or X-Y in the GUI in the Kontakt screen itself. 
*But*: I don't have any problem when I load it in a VST host like Cantabile, manipulating two parameters (e.g. 1 and 14) in the little screen at the bottom left, or when I simply use the X-Y controller of my Novation keyboard. No pops, no clicks, just fiddling (!) around with the Friedlander with the legato patch.
Anyone else with the same experience? It might be moreover a bug in Kontakt 5 itself.

For the record: Win7 - Intel i7 2.8 GHz


----------



## germancomponist

Ed @ Tue May 21 said:


> Even if its a separate patch with a soft dynamic I really think it would be worth it. I assume the hardest part Embertone have already figured out, the scripting and vibrato stuff, which also cuts down on a lot of recording time.



Reminds me to Samplemodeling..... .


----------



## Ed

germancomponist @ Tue May 21 said:


> Reminds me to Samplemodeling..... .



yea I guess so, Im pretty amazed this is fake vibrato.


----------



## Per Lichtman

*Re: Inner workings of Vibrato*



Gusfmm @ Tue May 21 said:


> Ed @ Tue May 21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont notice a very soft layer. If we're talking about more recordings in updates I'd love really soft dynamics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking about velocities, aren't you? I'd have loved to get a few velocities. I also realize the work doubles/triples/quadruples with each addtl' velocity. But I think three main sampled vel would give a whole new dimension to the VI.
> 
> Along the same lines, Alex, please do implement a way to assign portamento to a CC as opposed to it being selectable by velocity. Specially if you ever consider the previous paragraph suggestion...
Click to expand...


The term "velocities" isn't a synonym for "dynamic layers". It sounds like you mean sampling different dynamic layers, but "different velocities" just refers to one ways of accessing changes to the sound (which could be filter changes, volume changes, FX modifications, sample crossfades or nothing at all). "Velocity" doesn't really mean much unless it's specified what is mapped to and that has become less and less consistent over the years: in the libraries and synths I used yesterday there were patches where each of the options from the list above applied.


----------



## Gusfmm

I think you're unnecessarily argumenting this. Had i said "dynamic layers", you could have interpreted that as an open ended suggestion, to implement the different dynamics whichever way they please. The reason why i said velocity is because the suggestion is implementing them as a function of the velocity you play. Implemented part of the playability of the instrument, not as a patch. Nothing to do with fake filters, or simple volume changes that, if that were what i wanted, can already be done by CC1....

Im sure most people here understand what dynamics and velocities are.


----------



## Per Lichtman

@Gusfmm I had to re-read it multiple times to make sure you weren't suggesting re-routing the existing system to velocity. Hence my comment.


----------



## Gusfmm

And im sure you'd agree that the term velocity on a piano has a very clear meaning. No need to clarify any association. A hammer hitting strings harder and causing a series of very chaacteristic sound elements. Not just volume, not a fikter, not an fx.


----------



## Gusfmm

Per- there is nothing to reroute. What do you mean?


----------



## Per Lichtman

@Gusfmm PM sent for the first point but for the second I just meant that I thought you wanted the current control of dynamics (as opposed to different sampled dynamics) to be routed to velocity instead of a CC. That was all.


----------



## Gusfmm

I see, understood. I think that makes a lot of sense, as is basically the same i was asking, just with real sampled dynamic layers. It'd be great to be able to have that alternative. As i said, i realize recording extra samples may not be you guys immediate concern. Something to consider though (expansion, upgrade...)


----------



## Ed

Gusfmm, Per is correct velocity doesnt make any sense to refer to dynamics in this case. Its a MIDI thing to say velocity, since before we had modwheel crossfades we just had dynamics being triggered by how hard you hit the key even if it was a sustained instrument. You can talk about "velocity layers" when you are referring to something like percussion or piano or staccato strings, and then it makes sense.


----------



## Gusfmm

I explained already Ed. 

Why would you not have different dynamic sample layers triggered by velocity??? And implement clever Vel xfade? VSL has been doing it for ages... geez must be the moon.


----------



## floydian05

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

The CPU hungriness of this VI has got me thinking about multi-core use. Logic can use multiple cores in a project but it seems that a single patch can only be run on one core at a time. I notice that when i get CPU spikes it is only one core that is spiked while the other 7 have little or no activity at all. 

Can a dev or a programmer weigh in if in the future individual instances of patches/samplers will be able to make use of multi-cores? Or is that something that is just not possible? Or do I have some settings somewhere wrong that prevents this from working properly.


----------



## Ed

Gusfmm @ Tue May 21 said:


> Why would you not have different dynamic sample layers triggered by velocity??? And implement clever Vel xfade? VSL has been doing it for ages... geez must be the moon.



Most string libs dont have dynamics controlled by velocity anymore, but rather modwheel crossfades, and many of them make it so velocity doesnt do anything. In the case of Spitfire, velocity its linked to a shorter attack.

I dont know why you keep referring to dynamics as velocity. You do understand that we say "velocity" because we're talking about how hard you hit the key right? Velocity can be linked to anything.


----------



## Gusfmm

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

I'm not referring to dynamics as velocity, nor the other way around. But won't repeat myself, it was all explained before.

To your other point though, why having different dynamic layers triggered by velocity? *Plain common sense.* That's how we all play piano. This is a virtual instrument, that most of us play in real-time with a MIDI controller. Why on earth would somebody like triggering portamento via low velocities, or legato styles at higher velocities? Beyond me. Totally counter-intuitive, to me.

How many non-percussion libraries have multiple sampled dynamic layers? Maybe that's the better question to ask. Maybe that's why most don't do anything via velocity. So people have gotten creative and used a control variable easily controllable by your fingers while you play to trigger vibrato, portamentos, pizzi's, legato types.

It's like asking a wind controller player not to use breath to control playing dynamics, but to switch articulations. Nonsensical.

Anyhow, IMO:
- Dynamics mapped to velocity,
- CC#2 would do Vel xFades,
- Portas, re-bow, sustains, etc assigned to keyswitches


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

Ed, MIDI velocity actually responds to speed, rather than pressure: the faster you hit your key, the higher the velocity value.
Which is the reason why it's called velocity in the first place... :idea:


----------



## Ed

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*



Gusfmm @ Tue May 21 said:


> To your other point though, why having different dynamic layers triggered by velocity?
> *Plain common sense.* That's how we all play piano.



As I already said, you link velocity to piano and percussion because it makes sense. But with strings it makes much more sense to link dynamics to crossfades with the modwheel. A real string player can play PP to FF all on a single note, thats why we started doing this in the first place.




> This is a virtual instrument, that most of us play in real-time with a MIDI controller. Why on earth would somebody like triggering portamento via low velocities, or legato styles at higher velocities? Beyond me. Totally counter-intuitive, to me.



Its more intuitive than having it linked to dynamics, and arguably more playable than keyswitches, but debatable. 




> How many non-percussion libraries have multiple sampled dynamic layers? Maybe that's the better question to ask.



Um, lots do...are you... new to sample libraries?



> Maybe that's why most don't do anything via velocity



No its because it makes more sense to crossfade through dynamics on instruments like sampled strings. Once you hit a drum or press a piano key, there isnt any modulation of the dynamics, the sound resonates at the dynamic you hit it. Not so with something like a violin being bowed, so thats why a drum or piano's dynamics are linked to velocity.



> - Dynamics mapped to velocity,



Unless you can explain in a coherent way why you think this is necessary as opposed to a CC like the modwheel, what you said so far just sounds like you only just discovered modern sample libraries.




> - CC#2 would do Vel xFades,



If dynamic layers are linked to velocity, then what the heck is a "Vel xFade"?


----------



## Gusfmm

This is really tiresome. 

Why would i use two hands to play dynamics if you could do it with just one finger. And if you want to modulate dynamics, you use a controller. Pretty basic.

What i call Vel xfade is my way of referring to dynamic xfading, if that's clearer to you. With sampled dynamic layers, you xfade them via breath control. A la VSL.

And just since you keep misusing the term, the modwheel is not a CC.


----------



## Andrew Aversa

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*



floydian05 @ Tue May 21 said:


> The CPU hungriness of this VI has got me thinking about multi-core use. Logic can use multiple cores in a project but it seems that a single patch can only be run on one core at a time. I notice that when i get CPU spikes it is only one core that is spiked while the other 7 have little or no activity at all.
> 
> Can a dev or a programmer weigh in if in the future individual instances of patches/samplers will be able to make use of multi-cores? Or is that something that is just not possible? Or do I have some settings somewhere wrong that prevents this from working properly.



I'm not affiliated with Embertone, but I am a fellow Kontakt developer. Kontakt itself has multi-threading capability (check the options panel), and ultimately the efficiency of multicore processing lies between Kontakt itself and your DAW of choice. Different DAWs have radically different multicore performance benchmarks. You can read more at www.dawbench.com (REAPER fares best at any given latency). I think Logic in particular is not known for being particularly great at multithreading.

The main thing is that us developers cannot affect any 'low-level' stuff like how Kontakt itself handles processing across multiple cores. We are not given the ability to mess with that stuff in Kontakt patches OR Kontakt scripts. So any multicore threading issues would be something to be addressed in Kontakt's settings OR in your DAW, but not within the patch itself.


----------



## Embertone

Ed @ Tue May 21 said:


> Even if its a separate patch with a soft dynamic I really think it would be worth it. I assume the hardest part Embertone have already figured out, the scripting and vibrato stuff, which also cuts down on a lot of recording time.



This would be soooo nice. Something I would love to try . You're totally right that it would be a lot easier to do now that we have a lock on the infrastructure of the instrument- this is definitely something we'll try to do in the future 

We appreciate all the excitement, criticism, and even the side-tracks this thread is offering. Thanks guys!

Just to reiterate, our CPU/vibrato issues have been solved now, woo hoo! We had to restructure the whole instrument, and now everyone will have a leaner, meaner violin to use in your projects... and once everything is tested, it will be a free 1.01 update for everyone. Stay tuned!

EDIT- Andrew, thanks for making this multithreading stuff clear for everyone- appreciate it!!

Alex


----------



## TSU

Gusfmm @ 5.22.2013 said:


> This is really tiresome.
> 
> Why would i use two hands to play dynamics if you could do it with just one finger. And if you want to modulate dynamics, you use a controller. Pretty basic.



Because the bowed instruments dynamics need to be controlled all the time you are triggering notes via keyboard. Or it will be sounds very unnatural...
With one hand you control dynamics, with other picth (notes).
This is far more realistic than to play bowed instruments like on piano.



Gusfmm @ 5.22.2013 said:


> And just since you keep misusing the term, the modwheel is not a CC.



Modwheel by default is CC 01. Can be assigned to different CC number if the keyboard affords this.


----------



## EastWest Lurker

Embertone @ Tue May 21 said:


> Ed @ Tue May 21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if its a separate patch with a soft dynamic I really think it would be worth it. I assume the hardest part Embertone have already figured out, the scripting and vibrato stuff, which also cuts down on a lot of recording time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would be soooo nice. Something I would love to try . You're totally right that it would be a lot easier to do now that we have a lock on the infrastructure of the instrument- this is definitely something we'll try to do in the future
> 
> We appreciate all the excitement, criticism, and even the side-tracks this thread is offering. Thanks guys!
> 
> Just to reiterate, our CPU/vibrato issues have been solved now, woo hoo! We had to restructure the whole instrument, and now everyone will have a leaner, meaner violin to use in your projects... and once everything is tested, it will be a free 1.01 update for everyone. Stay tuned!
> 
> EDIT- Andrew, thanks for making this multithreading stuff clear for everyone- appreciate it!!
> 
> Alex
Click to expand...


Can't wait Alex. Literally. give it to me NOW! (just kidding, sort of


----------



## Casiquire

*Re: Inner workings of Vibrato*



Gusfmm @ Tue 21 May said:


> I'm not sure what you're talking about. VSL hasn't had any issue in decades..



I BEG TO DIFFER. Play their Solo string instruments with crossfade dynamics with the modwheel about halfway up. Play portamentos. Sounds pretty terrible sometimes! Some transitions are so out of sync that you literally hear two different transitions loud and clear.

Not that I intend to imply that I'm not absolutely in love with VSL's solo strings, but the simple truth is that there are a lot of transitions and dynamics to avoid.


----------



## Gusfmm

TSU @ Tue May 21 said:


> Gusfmm @ 5.22.2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is really tiresome.
> 
> Why would i use two hands to play dynamics if you could do it with just one finger. And if you want to modulate dynamics, you use a controller. Pretty basic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the bowed instruments dynamics need to be controlled all the time you are triggering notes via keyboard. Or it will be sounds very unnatural...
> With one hand you control dynamics, with other picth (notes).
> This is far more realistic than to play bowed instruments like on piano.
> 
> 
> 
> Gusfmm @ 5.22.2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And just since you keep misusing the term, the modwheel is not a CC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Modwheel by default is CC 01. Can be assigned to different CC number if the keyboard affords this.
Click to expand...


I apologize for grossly miscommunicating, as the thought in mind was the 'modwheel' notion and dynamic crossfading. In the terms I used, I stand properly corrected.


----------



## Waywyn

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

Hey guys,

a while ago I did a rendition of The Godfather Love Theme for a live show featuring a solo violin player and since I recently purchased the Friedlander Violin I though I just put it on this track. Hope you enjoy!

https://soundcloud.com/alexpfeffer/the- ... theme-feat


PS: If anyone could help me to get an embed SC player going instead of just a link, I would appreciate! Thank you!


----------



## MrCambiata

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

well done!


----------



## Enyak

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

Alex, thanks for the explanation on vibrato!

Am I understanding the follow-up post right, you're giving the idea of recording a seperate ppp-layer some conceptional thought? That WOULD be great.  Not that the current Violin is any slouch for expressive passages, but I'd always welcome something more brittle in its base timbre.


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

Alex - very cool that your concept of this VI instrument is 'living' - as a customer, I appreciate your staying with this - even beyond the initial release issues. It is a great instrument and look forward to having all solo strings using this approach.

BTW - what are folk's approaching to squeezing out a 'second' violin from this release?

(the 'ensemble' concept/scripting has really exceeded my expectations - that is one 'nimble' 8 pc vln 'section' - very useful.)


----------



## Walid F.

> BTW - what are folk's approaching to squeezing out a 'second' violin from this release?


I pitched down the violin 2 seminotes, while feeding it with midi data 2 seminotes higher. Sounds more like a viola, but allows for one more ensemble as a second violin. I also cut away some of the low mids to make it stick out in a different way. You could probably do the same with +2 semitones instead of -2. But I also beware of eventual phasing issues of course...

Worked for me!


----------



## Rob Elliott

Walid F. @ Wed May 22 said:


> BTW - what are folk's approaching to squeezing out a 'second' violin from this release?
> 
> 
> 
> I pitched down the violin 2 seminotes, while feeding it with midi data 2 seminotes higher. Sounds more like a viola, but allows for one more ensemble as a second violin. I also cut away some of the low mids to make it stick out in a different way. You could probably do the same with +2 semitones instead of -2. But I also beware of eventual phasing issues of course...
> 
> Worked for me!
Click to expand...



Ok - thanks for the tips


----------



## Bo Clausen

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*



Waywyn @ Wed May 22 said:


> PS: If anyone could help me to get an embed SC player going instead of just a link, I would appreciate! Thank you!


Hej Alex
Here you have it - :wink: 

[flash width=400 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/alexpfeffer/the-godfather-love-theme-feat/&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=false&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]

Best regards
Bo


----------



## mark812

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*



Waywyn @ Wed May 22 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> a while ago I did a rendition of The Godfather Love Theme for a live show featuring a solo violin player and since I recently purchased the Friedlander Violin I though I just put it on this track. Hope you enjoy!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/alexpfeffer/the- ... theme-feat
> 
> 
> PS: If anyone could help me to get an embed SC player going instead of just a link, I would appreciate! Thank you!



This is fantastic, Alex. Which reverb and libraries except for Friedlander were used?


----------



## dormusic

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*



Bo Clausen @ Wed May 22 said:


> Waywyn @ Wed May 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS: If anyone could help me to get an embed SC player going instead of just a link, I would appreciate! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Hej Alex
> Here you have it - :wink:
> 
> [flash width=400 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/alexpfeffer/the-godfather-love-theme-feat/&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=false&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]
> 
> Best regards
> Bo
Click to expand...


Why did you not use the embertone ensemble mode???? Way too much exposed solo violin in the tutti passages.


----------



## Casiquire

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

I agree that the solo violin sounds way too prominent when the full section is playing. Also the portamentos sound a bit strange to me, maybe they're too fast or too slow, can't quite put my finger on it. The overall sound is fantastic, good job on that!


----------



## shakuman

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

I hope the update will be in my email this weekend.. :oops:


----------



## Waywyn

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

Thank you guys for the feedback!

Bo: Thank you!! 

mark812: Since this is a commercial post, I think I won't going into mentioning other libs. As for reverbs, it is all Valhalla Room (for the orchestr)/Vintage (for the violin)

dormusic: Because I just had time to replace the violin!!!! Please remember this is not an official demo, I just fooled around with the lib. I thought this track would be perfect for a first try and considered sharing it.
Another reason to be honest was, that I had some small problems with the lib. I had pops and crackles and had to rise latency and I also experienced quite a few crashes for just opening the GUI. I don't want to blame anyone, since it could be Cubase, Kontakt or simply the Friedlander script. Not sure, but in general I had enough time spend to simply replace the solo violin. However, the lib is really great and I am pretty sure the Embertone guys already work on an update.

Casiquire: Also thank you! I just decided to make it more promintent rather than bury it in the mix. Might be a tad too much, yes!


----------



## matolen

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

I was curious, how many violins make up the Ensemble script?

And, how much of this wonderful sound is "out of the box" so to speak?


----------



## Embertone

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

We'll have video walkthroughs coming up soon - now that we have made all of our 1.01 updates. (these will be sent out next week, the improvement in performance is shocking, without any sacrifice to sound!)

But to answer the immediate question- the ensemble consists of 8 players. And the instrument sounds GREAT out of the box (in our admittedly biased opinions ). And if you want to really control all aspects of your sound, Friedlander will provide lots of flexibility for that.

Thanks!

-Alex


----------



## DocMidi657

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

Hi Alex,

I know your busy 
Can you also put up the MIDI files of the demos as well.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## mark812

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*



Embertone @ Thu May 23 said:


> We'll have video walkthroughs coming up soon - now that we have made all of our 1.01 updates. (these will be sent out next week, the improvement in performance is shocking, without any sacrifice to sound!)
> 
> But to answer the immediate question- the ensemble consists of 8 players. And the instrument sounds GREAT out of the box (in our admittedly biased opinions ). And if you want to really control all aspects of your sound, Friedlander will provide lots of flexibility for that.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Alex



I know I'm probably asking too much, but would you consider doing a 4-piece ensemble in the future? That would be beyond awesome.


----------



## Embertone

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

MIDI files will be made available - yes!

as for the ensemble, you can turn virtual players on and off, so you can get a 4-piece ensemble if you want!

-Alex


----------



## mark812

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*



Embertone @ Thu May 23 said:


> MIDI files will be made available - yes!
> 
> as for the ensemble, you can turn virtual players on and off, so you can get a 4-piece ensemble if you want!
> 
> -Alex



Fantastic, thank you!


----------



## dormusic

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

edited


----------



## Ed

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*



mark812 @ Thu May 23 said:


> Embertone @ Thu May 23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MIDI files will be made available - yes!
> 
> as for the ensemble, you can turn virtual players on and off, so you can get a 4-piece ensemble if you want!
> 
> -Alex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic, thank you!
Click to expand...


Whats cool is you can even change a lot about how the ensemble plays as well, how in tune they are, how out of synch they are etc. Havent used it in anything but would probably work great for layering.


----------



## muk

Impressive work, seems like a great product judging from the demos. Kudos to embertone!
Two questions though: is it just me or does anybody else not like the Schindler's list demo? Might be predominantly musical reasons, not the product itself. It's the attack of most of the notes (except for the portatos) I don't like. It sounds almost like there where two separate attacks shortly after each other instead of just one. Tata-tata-tata-tata instead of ta-da-ta-da. I guess it is some kind of legato, but I just don't like it at all in that context.
Second: has anybody already used it as the lead violin in a classical string quartet? I'd love to hear that! It's what I'd mostly use it for, and from the demos I'm not 100% sure how it'll work together with, say, VSL Solo strings in such a context (tough I guess it might be awesome)


----------



## playz123

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

Alex (Pfeffer), I really like your arrangement of The Godfather theme, and think most of it sounds excellent. Beautifully done as always. The only thing that I'm not fussy about is the violin.  I understand what you were doing etc., but that's not my point. It's that I simply don't think the violin fits in with the rest of the track...something I am discovering about it when I've been trying to use it with other libraries.

On its own, this violin seems to have many fine qualities, but I can't get it to sit well elsewhere. EQing helps a little, but not enough. And I'm also not fussy about the portamento in some of the examples I've heard, especially when it's overused. I do see great value in this product, and certainly don't regret my investment at all. I am looking forward to seeing what the update brings in terms of performance improvements, and will avoid commenting further until I've had more time to work with this instrument. Finally, do keep in mind that most times I don't know what I'm talking about, so just ignore these comments if you wish.


----------



## ptrickf

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

Is it just me that is finding that the sustains and staccato are in different parts of the stereo field? The sustains seem to be left of the staccato. Or maybe I'm missing some samples.

Cheers, P.


----------



## Embertone

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

Definitely a slight difference- we adjusted this a bit in the 1.01 update (coming within days), but I suggest using the mono samples if you want 100% seamless!

Alex


----------



## ptrickf

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

Wow that was quick and phew I'm not going mad. Thanks.


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - 1.01 Update Imminent!*

The 1.01 instruments are ready - they are undergoing watermarking and final error checking. Here is our list of fixes AND feature additions 

*Embertone Friedlander Violin 1.01 Update/Bug Fix*

*Bug fixes/Issues addressed*
- Streamline programming and instrument workflow to address all the CPU issues!
(Now the instrument can easily be used in real-time at low audio buffer settings)
- Individual zone tweaks
- Adjust portamento curves for a smoother transition sound
- Restructure the entire instrument at the group level to further cut down CPU usage
- The interface is now clearer, brighter, more readable
- When staccato is controlled by velocity, Dynamic CC no longer has an effect on the sound
- Remove speed controls in patches that don’t apply (Lo RAM and No Porta Speed)
- Set the Intonation knob to higher value
- Adjust stereo field for the staccatos

*New features*
- Dynamic staccato length! (controlled either by velocity or CC)
- Added the option to alter portamento speed by CC or velocity!

After we update the manual, we will make it available online, and video walkthroughs are on the way. Woo hoooooo!

-Alex


----------



## ptrickf

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - 1.01 Update Imminent!*

Nice one Alex. o=?


----------



## synapse21

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - 1.01 Update Imminent!*

Right on , Alex! I haven't even had a chance to play it yet and you already have an update coming out.


----------



## Erik

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - 1.01 Update Imminent!*

Friedlander user demo:http://www.musesamples.com/blog2/MP3/SchindlersList-FL.mp3 (Schindlers List) (again). You are invited to compare this one with the official Embertone version of course.

If interested there ishttp://eotte.blogspot.nl/2012/02/schindlers-list-qllass-spitfire-hunter.html (a page dedicated to this piece).

Eagerly waiting for the update now!!


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - 1.01 Update Imminent!*

Erik : it bears some kind of hollow sound, like a very short delay or phasing, or a terribly wrong small room reverb on it. Perhaps you might check this?


----------



## clynos

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - 1.01 Update Imminent!*

Erik, it sounds like it was rendered in mono (including reverb). Nice programming though.


----------



## Erik

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - 1.01 Update Imminent!*

Thanks Sid & Clynos,
Forgot to uncheck the internal Embertone verb a.o.. :oops: 
http://www.musesamples.com/blog2/MP3/SchindlersList-FL.mp3 (So this should be better I hope).


----------



## mark812

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - 1.01 Update Imminent!*

Any ensemble demos yet?


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - 1.01 Update Imminent!*

Ensemble demo - will be available through our walkthrough video... which is forthcoming!

As for the Schindler - Erik it's lovely! Though if I may suggest, try the C# keyswitch to integrate some slurred legato in there. It sounds to me that everything is bow change/portamento, am I wrong?

Thanks guys, more coming soon!! o/~


----------



## Erik

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - 1.01 Update Imminent!*

Thanks!

http://www.musesamples.com/blog2/MP3/SchindlersList-FL_slurleg.mp3 (Slur legato version.................)


----------



## Casiquire

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - 1.01 Update Imminent!*

Aah that slur legato definitely helped! One other thing I'd suggest playing around with is the vibrato because it sounds a bit static--sounds like one sampled style of vibrato rather than a varying, dynamic kind of vibrato. Otherwise I like the expressive style of the vibrato, sounds much closer to the original.


----------



## Erik

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - 1.01 Update Imminent!*

Thanks for all suggestions here!

http://www.musesamples.com/blog2/MP3/SchindlersList-FL_slurleg-vib.mp3 (different vibrato.......)


----------



## Casiquire

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - 1.01 Update Imminent!*

I think some parts sounds like they breathe better when the vibrato's not as mechanically perfect. Very nice. I just listened to a slew of demos of this piece from all different libraries and this one just sounds better.


----------



## Erik

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - 1.01 Update Imminent!*



Casiquire @ Tue 28 May said:


> ... I just listened to a slew of demos of this piece from all different libraries and this one just sounds better.



I agree with this. Thanks again for your input, Casiquire!


----------



## Viango

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - 1.01 Update Imminent!*

Well, the update has arrived this morning. I just downloaded it.
One question: the Violin Lite patches are gone in the update. I could not find them anymore. So I wonder: we don't need them anymore because there are no CPU problems anymore? 
V.


----------



## mk282

I would suspect so.


----------



## Blakus

I am pretty sure they won't be needed anymore. Since cpu usage is now nearly irrelevant.


----------



## Embertone

Exactly!


----------



## Enyak

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - 1.01 Update Imminent!*

What about RAM though? That's the main resource that's important these days I think. Though I think you can still just configure Kontakt to load less or more of the start of the sample globally.


----------



## Walid F.

*Re: Embertone's Friedlander Violin - 1.01 Update Imminent!*



Enyak @ Wed May 29 said:


> What about RAM though? That's the main resource that's important these days I think. Though I think you can still just configure Kontakt to load less or more of the start of the sample globally.



there are "LoRAM" patches readily available with less than 200 mb RAM usage. I think around 170 mb actually. And these sound amazing as well.

Thanks for this sweet update guys! Very very useful instrument. Can't wait for the next releases.


----------



## Embertone

What Walid said! The CPU issue is now solved, and for users who want less RAM loaded, the LO RAM patches are the way to go. The quality of the instrument is the same, just without speed control!

Alex


----------



## Embertone

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - 1.01 OUT and Walk-through videos*

Hey guys,

Here's our first walk-through video, this one goes through the MAIN page... more on the way ASAP - if you're interested, subscribe to our YouTube channel...




We JUST updated to 1.01, which adds new features and addresses all of the issues and feedback we received from customers. All current users should have been emailed this update, and all new purchasers will automatically receive v1.01.

Thanks and stay tuned for more!

-Alex


----------



## EastWest Lurker

Great!


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - 1.01 OUT and Walk-through videos*

Nice!


----------



## Niah

Thank you for the video guys. Very impressive features.


----------



## EastWest Lurker

When I click on the video i get a "This video is unavailable"message.


----------



## Embertone

I had to reupload the video a couple times because of sync issues... In case it's still not working for you, head here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7akUpXOHZoQ&feature=youtu.be (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7akUpXOH ... e=youtu.be)


----------



## EastWest Lurker

Embertone @ Wed May 29 said:


> I had to reupload the video a couple times because of sync issues... In case it's still not working for you, head here:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7akUpXOHZoQ&feature=youtu.be (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7akUpXOH ... e=youtu.be)



Thanks. looking forward to the video on portamento.


----------



## Embertone

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - 1.01 OUT and Walk-through videos*

Another walk-through, this one goes through the ENSEMBLE page:



These will be collected on our website soon. Just thought I'd post it now for those interested. Thanks!

-Alex


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - 1.01 OUT and Walk-through videos*

Update works awesome! When can we hear the first cello snippet? (o)


----------



## ptrickf

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - 1.01 OUT and Walk-through videos*

Thanks for the quick and cool update. One thing, I'm still hearing the staccato to the right of the sustains. Did I update correctly?

Cheers, P.


----------



## Embertone

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - 1.01 OUT and Walk-through videos*

Yeah, it's tricky - the samples are spatially different, subtle but noticeable in headphones... and panning wasn't really enough to match the stereo images perfectly. (panning further left didn't help the matter).

If you need perfect spatialization btwn sus/staccato, I'd suggest using the mono samples!

-Alex


----------



## ptrickf

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - 1.01 OUT and Walk-through videos*

OK. Thanks for reply.


----------



## Iostream

For those of you with android, TouchOSC for android was finally updated this week to be on par with the IOS version, this means it will load the template that ocmes with Friedlander Violin.


----------



## ptrickf

Iostream @ Fri 31 May said:


> For those of you with android, TouchOSC for android was finally updated this week to be on par with the IOS version, this means it will load the template that ocmes with Friedlander Violin.


Thanks for the shout.

TouchOsc is pretty easy to edit. I've adapted the Friedlander template to my needs to be used on an Experia Neo. Not the best touch screen available I know but all I've got. It makes entering control data into Logic Pro much easier for me. The intonation gives values between about 3ct and 30ct.

I've uploaded it here knowing full well that it is very unlikely to match any else's set-up but it may encourage others to make their own.

Cheers, P.


----------



## Embertone

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - 1.01 OUT and Walk-through videos*

BRAVO! o[])


----------



## amorphosynthesis

*Re: NOW AVAILABLE... finally! Embertone Friedlander Violin*

Song made with friedlander violin as the lead instrument for the strezov sampling contest

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F94237877&amp;color=ff00a2&amp;auto_play=false[/flash]

https://soundcloud.com/skourtis/the-ride-of-sin


----------



## Embertone

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - 1.01 OUT and Walk-through videos*

Nice track!


----------



## lucky909091

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - 1.01 OUT and Walk-through videos*



Aoiichi @ Fri 31 May said:


> Just dropping by to say, I really, really, love this instrument. One of the most expressive and flexible I've used. I'm working on a project at the moment that calls for a lot of solo violin, and it works perfectly. I've cut a small snippet so guys can hear the results I've got- very happy with it.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/9jzuid8rl472n ... %20mod.ogg



Hi, I cannot open your file. 
It is an "ogg"-file. How can I open this?


----------



## EforEclectic

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - 1.01 OUT and Walk-through videos*

VLC is probably the easiest way. Foobar2000 natively supports it as well. Beyond that, Vorbis, or Quicktime/WMP extensions.


----------



## SpaceOrch

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - 1.01 OUT and Walk-through videos*

I don't know if this is the right place to ask, but now that you've finished the Friedlander Violin, what's next? I remember about a year ago you mentioned working on a french horn library, is that still in the mix? Or is the focus now mainly on other Intimate Strings instruments?


----------



## Embertone

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - 1.01 OUT and Walk-through videos*

We have 5 impending releases - strings/woodwinds/and cool specialty instruments. The violin totally blew away our plans for the first half of 2013... but we are working on lots of amazing things for the coming months. Signing up for our newsletter or becoming a "fan" on Facebook I think are the 2 best ways to stay in the loop.

Thanks!!

Alex


----------



## lucky909091

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - 1.01 OUT and Walk-through videos*



EforEclectic @ Sat 01 Jun said:


> VLC is probably the easiest way. Foobar2000 natively supports it as well. Beyond that, Vorbis, or Quicktime/WMP extensions.



Thank you. It helped and the song sounds really well.


----------



## Embertone

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - 1.01 OUT and Walk-through videos*

Another new video, this one showcases the configure page. This is the most elaborate video yet, because the configure page holds many keys to the instrument's flexibility. Hope you guys enjoy!

This video is for MIDI CONTROL FREAKS (o) 

Jay- I know that you were interested in the portamento control - I go over that at the end of this video (starting at 11:45)

Thanks guys!


----------



## EastWest Lurker

Thanks Alex, that helps. I will much prefer (I think) controlling portamento speed by CC80


----------



## marcotronic

Thanks a lot for the new video! Very helpful!

Marco


----------



## ThomasL

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - 1.01 OUT and Walk-through videos*

A bit late to the party but just picked this up the other day. Simply stunning, great work guys. Now, if I could only stop playing and do something "useful"


----------



## Echoes in the Attic

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - 1.01 OUT and Walk-through videos*

Sounds pretty good, reasonable price too. Question - Will there be a cello next? Apologies if this has been discussed (long thread!)

Actually nevermind, I found mention of the cello. Cool

Another question though - I didn't see a lot of changing of the dynamics in the videos. I assume mod wheel or foot expression pedal can be used to control dynamics? And are multiple dynamics sampled or is like an effected/filtered type of softer dynamics?


----------



## Embertone

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - 1.01 OUT and Walk-through videos*

One recorded dynamic with some sneaky processing 

Thanks! The cello is a collab with the great Blakus- can't wait to share the first demo!


----------



## dormusic

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - 1.01 OUT and Walk-through videos*

Can anyone please post a screenshot of the updated "control" page of the violin?


----------



## Embertone

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - 1.01 OUT and Walk-through videos*

Here ya go!

Please note that the touch OSC patch has MIDI CC's that are "locked".

-Alex


----------



## Jonathan Howe

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - 1.01 OUT and Walk-through videos*

Hey Alex!

I hope I haven't overlooked anything but is releasing the midi files for 'Noah Visits' still a possibility? 

I can't seem to get the fast parts right and would love to take a really close look at the midi data! 

Thanks!


----------



## Embertone

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - 1.01 OUT and Walk-through videos*

Ah,yes... We've been distracted. Let me see what we can do. THANKS!

Alex


----------



## Per Lichtman

Just wanted to chime in and say that I'm writing a review of this for SoundBytes online magazine and that it really is a very engaging instrument. Every time I feel like I've covered everything in my review, I think of another aspect that warrants exploring.

@Embertone Alex, I'll be sending a few technical notes to you later this week. I hope they are helpful.


----------



## Per Lichtman

Here's a quick violin quartet test using Friedlander Violin 1.01, VirtualSoundStage, VSL Convolution Plug-In and (where indicated) ReaEQ.

Original NKI.
http://perlichtman.com/vi-control-examp ... ndVerb.mp3

Modified NKI that changes the amplification of the staccato layers and disables any and all Kontakt FX used. Creates a more up-front sound.
http://perlichtman.com/vi-control-examp ... S_Verb.mp3


Extra EQ applied using ReaEQ to the modified NKI that changes the amplification of the staccato layers and disables any and all Kontakt FX used.
http://perlichtman.com/vi-control-examp ... erb_EQ.mp3


----------



## Embertone

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - 1.01 OUT and Walk-through videos*

Hey Per - thank you for spending the time with our instrument - and for posting these demos! I hope it can help the VI community 

-Alex


----------



## Jonathan Howe

Just received the mail about the update. I'm really looking forward to the new samples, and all that for free. Thanks a bunch, guys!


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - 1.01 OUT and Walk-through videos*

Uhuh! There is an update? Checking mails ASAP!


----------



## Per Lichtman

@MA-Simon The e-mail reveals that a free update is in the works. So don't look for a download link yet. But I'm definitely curious to hear it when it gets finished.


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - 1.01 OUT and Walk-through videos*

Checked the email anyway. 

Awesome update! Looking forward to literally everything.

Hope you will release all of those instruments within the next months!
(So I can still apply fot that new student discount haha.)


----------



## aaronnt1

The update says new sustains for the Friedlander violin as well, does that mean more dynamic layers?


----------



## tmm

'Sul pont' is all I saw when I looked at the newsletter. Well, that, and the 'for free' part. I literally re-read it a couple times, it's too good to be true. You guys rule.


----------



## oxo

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - 1.01 OUT and Walk-through videos*

i have now bought the library. in the manual and in the "MIDI and Tutorials.txt" i've read that is a tutorial-midi-file available. i could not find it. neither in downlod folders still on the website.


----------



## Embertone

Yes - I've been trying to get those available for a looong time now - it's very lame. We have a huge recording session this weekend, and after that I will be able to provide MIDI files on our website. Sorry for the incredible delay on that!


----------



## oxo

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - 1.01 OUT and Walk-through videos*

ok. i look forward to it. thx.


----------



## Embertone

aaronnt1 @ Mon Aug 19 said:


> The update says new sustains for the Friedlander violin as well, does that mean more dynamic layers?



We sampled a reeeeally nice set of "immediate" sustains, not harsh, not gradual. Also sampled "emotional sustains", with a nice swell just after the attack. So the sustains will be much more versatile and responsive to velocity. Low Velocity = emotional sustain... Mid Velocity = normal sustain (already in the instrument). High Velocity = immediate sustain. VERY High Velocity = Harsh sustain.

But we did not capture an extra dynamic for the full legatos!

-Alex


----------



## Per Lichtman

@Embertone Sounds intriguing - I can`t wait to hear.

So does that mean that we will need to use the polyphonic sustain mode instead of legato mode to hear the new sustains? Or are they available at that start of any new phrase in legato mode as well?


----------



## Per Lichtman

@Aoiichi Did you sign up for the mailing list on the Embertone website? I missed their first e-mail about the Blakus Cello so I went and signed up for newsletter, then made sure that the address was in my contacts list so it did not get marked as spam. And when they sent out the newsletter about this, I knew it worked.


----------



## Embertone

Per Lichtman @ Wed Aug 21 said:


> @Embertone Sounds intriguing - I can`t wait to hear.
> 
> So does that mean that we will need to use the polyphonic sustain mode instead of legato mode to hear the new sustains? Or are they available at that start of any new phrase in legato mode as well?



Available in both modes - at the start of every phrase. Will have more info soon!! =o


----------



## aaronnt1

Embertone @ Wed 21 Aug said:


> Per Lichtman @ Wed Aug 21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Embertone Sounds intriguing - I can`t wait to hear.
> 
> So does that mean that we will need to use the polyphonic sustain mode instead of legato mode to hear the new sustains? Or are they available at that start of any new phrase in legato mode as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available in both modes - at the start of every phrase. Will have more info soon!! =o
Click to expand...


Sorry if this sounds a little foolish but I'm a bit confused. Do the legatos use the sustain patches? The one velocity layer for legatos; does that refer just to the legato transition between two sustains? I know this is how legatos generally work in string libraries, just wasn't sure if it's the same here?


----------



## Embertone

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - 1.01 OUT and Walk-through videos*

Every new note is a "sustain". In other words, a note that is not connected or overlapping to the previous one.

Hope that helps!

Alex


----------



## aaronnt1

Ok, so legato notes i.e ones connected to previous notes use different samples than your dedicated sustain samples. In HS, I'm pretty sure legato patches are the same as the sustain patches but with legato transitions connecting them - could be wrong about that... So Friedlander works a little differently, it has dedicated legato sustains if you will.

Out of interest, how long can the legato notes sustain for i.e at the end of a legato phrase?

Thanks for all the info, looking forward to the new products!


----------



## feck

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - 1.01 OUT and Walk-through videos*

Bought this last night and just spent some time with it - AWESOME. Can't wait for the solo cello and viola!


----------



## Echoes in the Attic

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - 1.01 OUT and Walk-through videos*

Having different sustain samples depending on velocity for the first hit sounds pretty useful. I hope the Blakus Cello has this too. Looking forward to that one!


----------



## Per Lichtman

@aaront1 You mean how long until they re-bow? I ask because the Friedlander Violin automatically triggers another sample at the end of the sustain if you just keep the note depressed.

Generally, it tends to be about 3-4 seconds between bow changes.


----------



## Embertone

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - 1.01 OUT and Walk-through videos*

3-4 seconds, yes! HOWEVER you can change the "Normal Speed" in the Configure page, which will allow you to extend those legato+sustain samples. You can get down to the low 70%'s before the quality of the samples start becoming noticeable.

-Alex


----------



## constaneum

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - 1.01 OUT and Walk-through videos*

Ooooooooo.....those massive updates !! Makes me really wanna get my hand on this baby !! Waiting for my credit card replacement and then i'm good to swipe !! o=? _-)


----------



## Per Lichtman

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - 1.01 OUT and Walk-through videos*



Embertone @ Wed Aug 21 said:


> 3-4 seconds, yes! HOWEVER you can change the "Normal Speed" in the Configure page, which will allow you to extend those legato+sustain samples. You can get down to the low 70%'s before the quality of the samples start becoming noticeable.
> 
> -Alex



Hmm... I don't seem to be able to make that happen.

I just opened the factory file "Friedlander Vln Full - All CCs.nki" and started changing the normal speed on the configure page.

I made a MIDI consisting of holding a single low G for an extended period of time and rendered it with different settings.

I set the Standard Speed values to 25%, 100% and 150%.

1st bow change at around 4 seconds.
2nd bow change about 3 seconds later.
3rd bow change around 3 seconds later.

Etc.

Is there an additional step to getting the result you described? I'm about to dive into the manual. 

EDIT: I just back from reading the manual. It looks like it should be working as soon as I change the normal speed. Am I missing something?


----------



## Embertone

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - 1.01 OUT and Walk-through videos*

hmm, it's working perfectly for me...







Setting the normal speed knob to 25% results in a much longer sustain after the legato transition. This won't work for the LO-RAM instruments, because Kontakt's time machine must be activated... which is why the main instrument takes up quite a bit of RAM.

Still not working for you Per? I'm a little mystified by that!

-Alex


----------



## constaneum

that's almost 1GB ram there !!  !! I'm still curious is this baby really CPU intensive?? Can i disable / turn off certain keyswitch functions which I might not need to use some articulations in certain music workflow (in this way, i'm relieving some RAM usage) ?? Do you have any lite keyswitch patches which might have legato function only (without port and gliss) as not all music workflow require port and gliss?? Kindly advice. thanks !


----------



## Embertone

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - 1.01 OUT and Walk-through videos*

We have Lo RAM instruments that use much less RAM... in the 250MB vicinity. But the quality is the same! The only thing lost is the elasticity of the speed script and the ability to change speed of the portamentos and transitions. the 16-bit instrument uses quite a lot less RAM also... The instrument is a beast, but CPU usage doesn't cause any issues for us on our old Mac Pros. I have a 4-core and an 8-core laptop that I test on. 

We had CPU issues when the product was released, but those are completely solved - there was noise and CPU spikes when users tried to move the modwheel. After altering the script and the mapping in a bunch of ways, luckily that problem went away (o) 

-Alex


----------



## Per Lichtman

@constaneum If you need to save RAM load the "lo-RAM" versions without speed control. And you can of course tweak settings to reduce RAM use.


EDIT for Clarity: 24-bit Stereo Patches (16-bit and mono versions are also available)

2.8 GB Full Patches - Load more of the samples in TM2 or TM Pro. Otherwise the same as the other patches - uses all articulations.

2.08 GB Full Patches No Porta Speed - Does not use TM on the Porta transitions, so they decrease the RAM use. Otherwise identical to Full. Uses all articulations.

481 MB - Lo-RAM: Does not use TM at all. Otherwise identical to Full - uses all articulations.


----------



## Per Lichtman

@Alex Should I change my Kontakt buffer settings? My RAM usage seems to be higher than in your examples.

As far as speed, your screenshot was what it looked like in my patch when I did the test.

I opened up and started checking the groups for the same patch.

All of them were set to TM2 (with Porta on TM Pro) except for:

SusNV
SusV
HarshNV
Release
PortaENS
BowNoise
Stac1 NS
Stac2 NS
Stac3 NS
Stac4 NS
Stac5 NS
Stac6 NS
Stac7 NS
Stac8 NS

Also, the file modification date for the patch was June 13 at 7:41PM, in case that's of any consequence.


----------



## Embertone

Per- we'll figure it out but I'm out for the night. Let's do the rest by email! As for RAM usage, are you using the 16-bit or 24-bit samples? Also- mono or stereo?

Thanks!


----------



## Per Lichtman

24-bit stereo. Get some rest and drop me an e-mail. Don't worry - things are sounding great at the moment even without that functionality.


----------



## constaneum

sweet !


----------



## Echoes in the Attic

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - 1.01 OUT and Walk-through videos*

The ensemble feature looks pretty cool. Is it possible to use one of the other violins as a solo? I mean if these are set up to not have any phasing issues when played in unison, then it seems like using one of the other ones might work for playing solo over an existing passage where some notes would double up and you'd want to avoid phasing.


----------



## Embertone

I think that would be possible by selecting ensemble mode and then choosing only one of the players- haven't thought of that!


----------



## Echoes in the Attic

Embertone @ Sat Aug 31 said:


> I think that would be possible by selecting ensemble mode and then choosing only one of the players- haven't thought of that!



Ok cool, so you can chose any one of the players in ensemble mode to play individually? That's awesome. Given that each player is obviously made to not phase with the others, then it follows that you don't have to be concerned about hitting the same note too closely over another passage played solo by the main solo instrument or a different player. That's pretty darn useful then! That avoids having to do the trick of changing the pitch by a semi tone of a second solo line.


----------



## oxo

Embertone @ Wed Aug 21 said:


> Yes - I've been trying to get those available for a looong time now - it's very lame. We have a huge recording session this weekend, and after that I will be able to provide MIDI files on our website. Sorry for the incredible delay on that!




we're still waiting.... :wink:


----------



## HardyP

oxo @ 2013-10-29 said:


> we're still waiting.... :wink:


How that? Are you the only one who did not get the Email...?!


----------



## oxo

HardyP said:


> How that?



the tutorial-midi-file, we talked about it in august.




> Are you the only one who did not get the Email...?!



i did not get any mail.


----------



## HardyP

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - 1.01 OUT and Walk-through videos*

Okok, just kidding 0oD -
don´t want to provoke evil emails from everyone over here towards Alex ...

I´m waiting, too o[])


----------



## Embertone

Sorry guys... It's my fault!! I will pull this stuff together for you tonight 

EDIT: did I say tonight? I meant tomorrow night!! (totally and completely exhausted right now)

-Alex


----------



## Embertone

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - 1.01 OUT and Walk-through videos*

Here are some preliminary MIDI files - we are pooling more together to get them up on the site AND eventually included in the download package when you purchase the instrument. Jon had to dig into some nasty old Pro Tools files to find his JNH "Noah Visits" demo... 

And Cubase users out there: correct me if I'm wrong, but is Cubase JUST AWFUL at exporting/importing MIDI? Especially importing, I can't seem to instruct Cubase to find the right tempo!

Anyway, without further ado -- a couple MIDI files! 6 months late is better than never I guess? :oops:

http://www.embertone.com/NO-DELETE/ET_FrVln_NoahVisits.mid (Noah Visits)

http://www.embertone.com/NO-DELETE/ET_FrVln_KinnyPorchFiddlin.mid (Kinny Porch Fiddlin')

I used the TouchOSC CC Template for the Fiddlin' Demo:
Dynamics = CC 11 Expression Pedal
Vibrato Intensity (Pitch/Amplitude/Color Combined) = CC 1 Modwheel
Vibrato Speed = CC 14
Slurs = Just the normal C#1 Keyswitch

Jon's setup for the JNH demo was a little different:
Dynamics = CC 11 Expression Pedal
Vibrato Intensity (Pitch/Amplitude/Color Combined) = CC 1 Modwheel
Vibrato Speed = CC 17
Slurs = CC 64


----------



## oxo

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - MIDI Files linked here (FINALLY)*

it works. thank you!


----------



## Daryl

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - 1.01 OUT and Walk-through videos*



Embertone @ Fri Nov 01 said:


> And Cubase users out there: correct me if I'm wrong, but is Cubase JUST AWFUL at exporting/importing MIDI? Especially importing, I can't seem to instruct Cubase to find the right tempo!


You just don't know what you're doing. :wink: 

Check the Preferences and make sure that Ignore Master Track on Import is not checked.

D


----------



## Embertone

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - MIDI Files linked here (FINALLY)*

Thanks Daryl!


----------



## Per Lichtman

My Embertone Friedlander reviews up at SoundBytesMag now.

http://soundbytesmag.net/embertonefriedlanderviolin/

Over 3,000 words of in-depth discussion of the instrument with a huge section dedicated to comparison to Garritan Solo Stradivarius Violin.


----------



## Celador

I bought the Friedlander a couple of days ago and it was instant love . I compared it with the VSL Solo Violin (Standard) I bought two years ago and in my opinion Friedlander is the winner. Okay, VSL has more articulations, but Friedlander sounds more natural and is more playable.


----------



## Embertone

Thanks for that Celador -- we will be updating the violin shortly to include more articulations as well... Sul Pont, Trems, Sordino and Pizz!

Belated Happy New Year to everyone 

-Alex


----------



## HardyP

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - MIDI Files linked here (FINALLY)*

BTW:
Anyone here already successfully managed to control vibrato speed with aftertouch (AT)? I tried it, and the sliders of "Vibrato Display" on the Main page are recognizing AT and moving accordingly, but the sound does not change accordingly…?


----------



## Embertone

Aftertouch is not working correctly in the 1.01. Email is of you need it before the free update-- which should be arriving within weeks!

Alex


----------



## HardyP

Embertone @ 2014-01-05 said:


> Aftertouch is not working correctly in the 1.01. Email is of you need it before the free update-- which should be arriving within weeks!


Thanks for confirming this… and I was searching and searching within my setup! Maybe I should ask earlier the next time , but I don´t like being like those kids complaining everything as soon as it pops up and calling the product "useless".


----------



## Embertone

Haha, we appreciate that, but never hesitate to email if you ever have questions- alex AT embertone DOT com.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic

Per Lichtman @ Mon Nov 18 said:


> My Embertone Friedlander reviews up at SoundBytesMag now.
> 
> http://soundbytesmag.net/embertonefriedlanderviolin/
> 
> Over 3,000 words of in-depth discussion of the instrument with a huge section dedicated to comparison to Garritan Solo Stradivarius Violin.



I just read your review. FYI - You use "EVF" rather than "EFV" quite often to refer to the Friedlander Violin.


----------



## brunodegazio

*Violin update request - Ensemble Attack*

I've been playing the Friedlander with a Wind Controller and quite enjoying it, but I've noticed something odd. In solo mode, the instrument is capable of a nice bite on the attack when played aggressively, but in Ensemble mode this completely disappears. It makes the instrument seem more synthetic in Ensemble mode. 

Would it possible to incorporate a similar range of attack control in the Ensemble in the coming update? 

thanks
Bruno


----------



## Embertone

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - MIDI Files linked here (FINALLY)*

Thanks Bruno! In a word - YES. The update will be a major addition of articulations that will have a dramatic effect on the ENS mode 

-Alex


----------



## Mika31sens

When the update ?

Thanks 
Mickaël


----------



## Embertone

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - MIDI Files linked here (FINALLY)*

Digging deep with that now - hopefully not more than a few weeks!

-Alex


----------



## Mika31sens

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - MIDI Files linked here (FINALLY)*

Hi,

I look forward the update before to buy it.
When ?

Mickaël


----------



## HardyP

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - MIDI Files linked here (FINALLY)*



Mika31sens @ 2014-03-28 said:


> I look forward the update...


Right, we are waiting... and how about the aftertouch, when will it finally work?


----------



## Embertone

*Re: EMBERTONE Friedlander Violin - MIDI Files linked here (FINALLY)*

IT will work with the update - but if you need a version with working AT in the meantime, get in touch! We can probably figure something out...

Alex


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- New features now listed!*

4/11/14

The hustle to get this instrument updated is almost over, and we devoted a new section of our website to share the new features with everyone. We're particularly proud of a new addition, something we're calling *Bow-Position Color Morphing*... This is the last feature to be added on, and it's almost integrated into the instrument. and -- new demos will be up very soooon. Thanks and HAPPY FRIDAY!







In a nutshell, here are the new details/features:

• Upgrade requires Kontakt 5.3.1+ (Player or Full)
• Price will increase to $120/16-bit, $125/24-bit
• New content sent to current customers first
• Those who already own the violin upgrade for free!

• Bow Position Color Morphing
• 800+ MB in new sample content
• Improved Dynamic Response ppp --> ff
• Tons of Bug Fixes / Under-the-hood Enhancements
• Improved Vibrato
• Flexible (and moveable) Keyswitches
• Better Legato Performance
• Dramatically Improved Legato Timing
• New GUI Controls

Stop by the upgrade site for details and THANKS!

http://www.embertone.com/instruments/friedlanderviolinupgrade15.php (http://www.embertone.com/instruments/fr ... rade15.php)

-Alex


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- New features now listed!*

Sounds very interesting!

Just a couple of days ago, I was thinking of ordering the Friedlander Violin. I'm still interested, but I'm confused now, since suddenly there are three options to choose from in your store:

1- current edition of Friedlander
2- Friedlander 1.5 16-bit
3- Friedlander 1.5 24-bit

If I would buy the current version today, would I qualify for a free update to v.1.5 once it is released?

If so, which of the two upgrades (16 or 24 bit) will be the free update?

-Jerome Vonhögen


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- New features now listed!*

Hey Jerome - luckily there's still just one option for current purchasers of the violin: ALL SAMPLES o-[][]-o 

That will be the big benefit for those who want to jump on and purchase it now -- because the moment the upgrade becomes available, new purchasers will choose between sample sets.

So, in other words, if you buy it now, you get both!

Thanks,

Alex


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- New features now listed!*

Thanks a lot, Alex!
It's a no-brainer now. 8) 

One more question: did you plan for this update all along, or were you not completely satisfied with the current product?

-Jerome Vonhögen


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- New features now listed!*

Very happy with v. 1.0.1 ... But with the popularity of the instrument, we wanted to expand the articulation possibilities, and develop things further. Thanks!

-Alex


----------



## Per Lichtman

@Embertone Can't wait to audition the changes.


----------



## M.K.

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- New features now listed!*



Embertone @ Fri Apr 11 said:


> 4/11/14
> • Improved Dynamic Response ppp --> ff



THIS.

In my opinion exactly what Friedlander was missing, since I always find the lowest dynamic not soft enough.



Now this upgrade may just make this library perfect....


----------



## constaneum

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- New features now listed!*

weeeeee !!!! So happy that it's finally out. =o I haven't received the email for the download link though. Has anyone received the email from Embertone yet? :roll:


----------



## Per Lichtman

@constaneum "The hustle to get this instrument updated is almost over..."

They haven't got it out yet.


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- New features now listed!*

Not out yet- between 1-2 weeks to go, sample encoding, bug checking, final scripting, delivering to continuata, etc. appreciate the enthusiasm though!!


----------



## constaneum

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- New features now listed!*

oh !!!! My bad.... 0oD


----------



## Mika31sens

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- New features now listed!*

Hi,
There is a price reduction for owners of Blackus?


----------



## Neifion

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- New features now listed!*

This is fantastic. Really looking forward to the Bow Position Color and Sul Tasto. Can't wait!


----------



## milesito

I appreciate the dedication embertone has to making great product for their customers and truly following through on their promises and commitment in a reasonable time fame and manner! Looking forward to the update!


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- New features now listed!*

Thank you! I love you. 2 Weeks to go. 

But please don't mind me asking: Any news on the Woodwinds?


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- New features now listed!*

Thanks for the support! Mika - owners of the Blakus cello don't receive an upgrade path (totally different product!)

MA-Simon - we had some roadblocks with our wood winds... But we are working on it! They sound great but got a bit held up...

If you haven't already, check out the bow-position color morphing feature, on the update website in the post above. It's gonna be a great and useful feature we think!

Alex


----------



## Mahlon

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- New features now listed!*



Embertone @ Sat Apr 12 said:


> If you haven't already, check out the bow-position color morphing feature, on the update website in the post above. It's gonna be a great and useful feature we think!
> 
> Alex



This color morphing looks just fantastic. The other updates, too. You've sold me, I'm gonna finally pull the trigger.

Mahlon


----------



## Mika31sens

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- New features now listed!*

I have just decided to buy it. I have therefore Blackus and Friedlander. :D Fantastic instruments.
I love your policy updates.
This is what made ​​me decide to buy it.


----------



## dhmusic

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- New features now listed!*

Such expressive instruments. Can't wait to hear the improved version of the violin!


----------



## amorphosynthesis

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- New features now listed!*

Fascinating news!
A little question,is there a chance for string sections from embertone besides solo instruments?


----------



## Casiquire

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- New features now listed!*



amorphosynthesis @ Mon 14 Apr said:


> Fascinating news!
> A little question,is there a chance for string sections from embertone besides solo instruments?



Well they do have Intimate Strings, but it really feels more like a test to me than anything else. I can't imagine why they would test a string ensemble without any plans to make a full library though.


----------



## Enyak

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- New features now listed!*

Looking forward to that update. It's a significant investment by Embertone and speaks of their dedication to this great lib.

Q for those already using the Embertone solo strings: What do you guys use to put the instruments in a room? I am mostly talking about Z-Depth here, not so much Verb.


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- New features now listed!*



amorphosynthesis @ Mon Apr 14 said:


> Fascinating news!
> A little question,is there a chance for string sections from embertone besides solo instruments?



We're working on something reeeeeeeeeeeeeeaallly cool, along these lines. (Shhh)

-Alex


----------



## Walid F.

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- New features now listed!*



Embertone @ Tue Apr 15 said:


> amorphosynthesis @ Mon Apr 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascinating news!
> A little question,is there a chance for string sections from embertone besides solo instruments?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're working on something reeeeeeeeeeeeeeaallly cool, along these lines. (Shhh)
> 
> -Alex
Click to expand...


w00t. When do we find out what? WAT!!


----------



## Echoes in the Attic

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- New features now listed!*

I have to ask - Will the Blakus Cello benefit from these improvements too (like the colour morphing)?


----------



## constaneum

pardon my noobness but what does color morphing do ???? very curious? if base on LASS' colour, that's some kind of tuning for achieving different strings sound. is it something similar ?


----------



## Echoes in the Attic

constaneum @ Wed Apr 16 said:


> pardon my noobness but what does color morphing do ???? very curious? if base on LASS' colour, that's some kind of tuning for achieving different strings sound. is it something similar ?



No totally different. It simulates the bow position. There's a video about it on the embertone site.


----------



## Casiquire

Echoes in the Attic @ Wed 16 Apr said:


> constaneum @ Wed Apr 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> pardon my noobness but what does color morphing do ???? very curious? if base on LASS' colour, that's some kind of tuning for achieving different strings sound. is it something similar ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No totally different. It simulates the bow position. There's a video about it on the embertone site.
Click to expand...


It's exactly like the LASS Sul Ponticello color. Embertone added Sul Tasto as well, which I would love if LASS would do. It also seems like Embertone made it a bit easier to smoothly morph.


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- New features now listed!*

Hmmmm. I think LASS color is different... From Andrew K's video, I get the feeling that "Color" is a broad feature that involves changes the properties of the sound to match specific film music references - like Saving Private Ryan, Shawshank Redemption, etc.

Our "Color" is specifically aimed to create a spectrum of timbres according to the position of the bow between the fingerboard and the bridge.

Maybe there's some overlap- but the idea/inspiration seems different (to me).

Alex

Ah, and YES- Blakus Cello will receive this update... Just not going to be our first priority. Thanks!


----------



## Echoes in the Attic

Casiquire @ Wed Apr 16 said:


> Echoes in the Attic @ Wed 16 Apr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> constaneum @ Wed Apr 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> pardon my noobness but what does color morphing do ???? very curious? if base on LASS' colour, that's some kind of tuning for achieving different strings sound. is it something similar ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No totally different. It simulates the bow position. There's a video about it on the embertone site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's exactly like the LASS Sul Ponticello color. Embertone added Sul Tasto as well, which I would love if LASS would do. It also seems like Embertone made it a bit easier to smoothly morph.
Click to expand...


Oh right I forgot LASS added some playing style colours in addition to the movie theme sounds. But it's not a morphing thing, you just turn it on to simulate a different style.


----------



## Mika31sens

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- New features now listed!*



Embertone @ Fri Apr 11 said:


> Not out yet- between 1-2 weeks to go, sample encoding, bug checking, final scripting, delivering to continuata, etc. appreciate the enthusiasm though!!



We can't wait :mrgreen:


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- New features now listed!*

No we can´t :mrgreen:


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- New features now listed!*



Embertone @ Fri Apr 11 said:


> Hey Jerome - luckily there's still just one option for current purchasers of the violin: ALL SAMPLES
> 
> That will be the big benefit for those who want to jump on and purchase it now -- because the moment the upgrade becomes available, new purchasers will choose between sample sets.
> 
> So, in other words, if you buy it now, you get both!
> 
> Thanks,
> Alex




Hey Alex,

I was wondering how much time is left to purchase both sample sets for the old price.

Are you still working on the upgrade of the Friedlander Violin? I really don't mind if you need more time to finish the programming, etcetera, but it would be great if you could warn us when the offer (i.e. 16-bit + 24-bit samples for the old price) is about to expire. Would that be possible?

Thanks a lot!

- Jerome


----------



## HardyP

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- New features now listed!*



Jerome Vonhogen @ 2014-05-06 said:


> I was wondering how much time is left to purchase both sample sets for the old price.


I strongly hope, that the time gap is VERY small, since we are so much awaiting the update… keep in mind, it was supposed to come in February, now it´s again 2 weeks overdue in terms of the last announcements… 
So, already much time for saving and clicking a simple "add to cart" button, hm ? 
o[]) 

But I wish you good luck, that you will have the money and the opportunity before the price rises - it´s definitely worth it.
o/~


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- New features now listed!*

And that is why I'm learning not to set a hard release date. I'm usually quite optimistic with releases - but when we discover new features, we want to see them through. We made an important leap forward with our new COLOR MODE just before we were set to release... so it is getting our attention now. We are trying to be thorough with bugs and issues so that we don't have to release a 1.51!

Regardless, I'm hoping to publish a video demoing the new color mode in real-time. It is amazing and to my knowledge there is nothing else quite like it!

Thanks for understanding and we appreciate your enthusiasm!!!

-Alex


----------



## Eloise

Any news on the update?


----------



## Casiquire

Eloise @ Fri 09 May said:


> Any news on the update?



This was just a few days ago:



Embertone @ Mon 05 May said:


> And that is why I'm learning not to set a hard release date. I'm usually quite optimistic with releases - but when we discover new features, we want to see them through. We made an important leap forward with our new COLOR MODE just before we were set to release... so it is getting our attention now. We are trying to be thorough with bugs and issues so that we don't have to release a 1.51!
> 
> Regardless, I'm hoping to publish a video demoing the new color mode in real-time. It is amazing and to my knowledge there is nothing else quite like it!
> 
> Thanks for understanding and we appreciate your enthusiasm!!!
> 
> -Alex


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- New features now listed!*

Eagerly awaiting the update!


----------



## Embertone

We were hoping to have the upgrade released already, but finally I can say with confidence that I can see the light at the end of the tunnel -- I'm hoping that we can release within a week or so now. Which marks exactly one year since Friedlander 1.0 came out!







This is what the instrument looks like in COLOR MODE, which allows the user to move the bow between the bridge and the fingerboard to achieve new colors/timbres.

We will be getting more demos, audio AND video, together over the next week, in order to showcase the numerous improvements that the instrument has undergone. If you're on the fence about grabbing Friedlander, now would be an excellent time. Once the 1.5 upgrade is released, the price is increasing to $120 USD, and new users will choose between 16-bit and 24-bit samples. 

All current Friedlander users will receive the upgrade for free, and will get both 16-bit and 24-bit sample sets.

Thanks and have a fantastic weekend!

-Alex and Jon


----------



## wcreed51

Has it really been a year? That's scary!


----------



## Sebastian

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- New features now listed!*

Thanks for the info guys ! 
Looking forward to it !


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- New features now listed!*

A couple quick additional 1.5 highlights that we're excited about:

1) It will have a SMALLER memory footprint than the 1.01 release - even with the new sample content!

2) There will be an option to release the "true legato" samples if you don't want them - leaving you with all the other samples and a super low memory footprint.

-Alex


----------



## Mika31sens

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- New features now listed!*



Mika31sens @ Thu May 01 said:


> Embertone @ Fri Apr 11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not out yet- between 1-2 weeks to go, sample encoding, bug checking, final scripting, delivering to continuata, etc. appreciate the enthusiasm though!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can't wait :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


It's 1-2 weeks or 1-2 months ? :( 

I bought it for the update ... :roll:


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Fr Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- Releasing soon + Interface Image*

We're really pushing to have it ready this week... Still have one more round of bug checking to do, probably over some very strong coffee tonight :shock: 

-Alex


----------



## milesito

Thanks for the update, Alex! Can't wait!


----------



## rnappi

*Re: Fr Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- Releasing soon + Interface Image*

A properly functioning instrument is more import than a target date.
I look forward to puttin' this baby to work.

rich


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: Fr Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- Releasing soon + Interface Image*

I could also use some Erhu sounds right now!


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Fr Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- Releasing soon + Interface Image*

Yes! That is near the top of the list, along with the clarinet and the viola

:D 

Alex


----------



## wcreed51

So... Does TGIF mean "Thank god it's Friedlander"?


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Fr Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- Releasing soon + Interface Image*

I'm happy to say - the instrument is now finished and bug checked. I'm submitting it for watermarking and dropping it onto the servers TODAY. Which means it will be ready within the next few days. Thanks for being patient 

Now Jon and I will move to the next project!

-Alex


----------



## Viango

*Re: Fr Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- Releasing soon + Interface Image*



> Now Jon and I will move to the next project!


So you make me curious... what will be your next project ??


----------



## Echoes in the Attic

*Re: Fr Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- Releasing soon + Interface Image*



Viango @ Fri May 30 said:


> Now Jon and I will move to the next project!
> 
> 
> 
> So you make me curious... what will be your next project ??
Click to expand...


Updating the Blakus Cello with the color stuff from this violin update of course! (..hoping...)


----------



## tmm

I vote Erhu before Blakus updates.


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Fr Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- Releasing soon + Interface Image*

After spending a few days in a coma-like state to recuperate from the violin upgrade, I'll be spending more time on the Erhu. Jon is working on the Clarinet! The viola is also really high on our agenda...

And we hope to update the Blakus cello later this year. Thanks!

-Alex


----------



## GP_Hawk

*Re: Fr Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- Releasing soon + Interface Image*

o-[][]-o o=<


----------



## GP_Hawk

*Re: Fr Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- Releasing soon + Interface Image*

o-[][]-o o=<


----------



## milesito

*Re: Fr Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- Releasing soon + Interface Image*

o[])


----------



## Sparqee

Wow, I got home today and thought the update would be out and everyone buzzing about it. What happened? Is there a new ETA?


----------



## constaneum

looks like it might be either end of this week or some time next week instead. =O


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Fr Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- Releasing soon + Interface Image*

Just a couple small technical snags at the very last stage (as usual)... It'll be out any time now!

-Alex


----------



## Sebastian

*Re: Fr Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- Releasing soon + Interface Image*

I'm Downloading 1.5 UPGRADE now !!! 
Thanks !


----------



## mk282

I still can't see it in Service Center.


----------



## HardyP

mk282 @ 2014-06-05 said:


> I still can't see it in Service Center.


I think it´s not distributed via service center, check your emails (spam folder?).
HTH


----------



## mk282

Jon told me it will be distributed via SC... Didn't get the e-mail yet.


----------



## Enyak

*Re: Fr Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- Releasing soon + Interface Image*

The update email says it's a standalone release / download via Continuata Connect. They supplied the new download code in the email.


----------



## mk282

Hm, ok!


----------



## tmm

I received my email! Can't wait to get home and download it. Then go into hiding for a few days with the Friedlander and some coffee.


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: Fr Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- Releasing soon + Interface Image*

Hm... the download is about 8GB.
But it says only 800MB new sample contend in the mail.

Is there a way to only download the new stuff?


----------



## Martin K

*Re: Fr Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- Releasing soon + Interface Image*

Thank You Embertone. Lovely update 

best,
Martin


----------



## GP_Hawk

*Re: Fr Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- Releasing soon + Interface Image*

Hmm...no e mail :twisted:


----------



## GP_Hawk

*Re: Fr Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- Releasing soon + Interface Image*

Hmm...no e mail :twisted:


----------



## EastWest Lurker

Downloading now.


----------



## EastWest Lurker

OK, playing it, seems more easy to play, so far, so good.

By far the Modwheel Expressive patch is the one I like best w/ cc11 for dynamics and cc1 for vibrato but then being a Hollywood Strings guy, that is not surprising.R=That said, I am guessing the MIDI files are not meant for that patch but the ALL CCs, correct?

Good work Alex et all.


----------



## EastWest Lurker

BTW, Embertone, I _love_ that in the manual you wrote:

"Many users are not accustomed to the eccentricities of performing a “true legato” instrument. Since a real note transition takes time, and a computer has no way of knowing what your next note will be, a certain amount of lag is necessary. As the responsiveness dial moves up, the real transition is shortened, resulting in less lag, and arguably, less realism as well."

I have been telling people this about the Hollywood Strings legato patches almost from the git-go.


----------



## rnappi

*Re: Fr Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- Releasing soon + Interface Image*

Terrific job on this update, I love Color Mode!


Well done Embertone.

rich


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Fr Violin 1.5 UPGRADE -- Releasing soon + Interface Image*

Thanks for the response - a couple quick announcements!

• Current users should have received an email with download instructions. If you haven't, first check your SPAM folder, then email us! info AT embertone DOT com

• If you have purchased the violin over the last 2 weeks, be on the lookout for an email from us - a $10 coupon in light of our current $99 sale.

RE: "true legato", YES, Jay - I think the trick is finding the right balance between quickness and authenticity... which is of course hugely subjective.



MA-Simon @ Thu Jun 05 said:


> Hm... the download is about 8GB.
> But it says only 800MB new sample contend in the mail.
> 
> Is there a way to only download the new stuff?



Nope! The samples are in a different format to save you lots of RAM . (NCW).

Thanks! Will keep my eyes on this thread if any questions come up. 

-Alex


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: RELEASED! Embertone's Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE*

Okay thanks, I see, so its downloading both 16 and 24bit.

I played arround a bit, sound very nice! Awesome update!

Is it possible to completely deactivate the vibrato?


----------



## ThomasL

Just wow! Many thanks for this update, brilliant!


----------



## Embertone

*Re: RELEASED! Embertone's Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE*

MA-Simon, what do you mean? By bringing the vibrato values to zero, it is completely deactivated.

Alex


----------



## milesito

Easy upgrade! Sounds/plays great! 

Thanks Alex & Embertone!


----------



## GP_Hawk

*Re: RELEASED! Embertone's Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE*

:shock: >8o wow...well worth the wait!


----------



## GP_Hawk

*Re: RELEASED! Embertone's Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE*

:shock: >8o wow...well worth the wait!


----------



## Embertone

EastWest Lurker @ Thu Jun 05 said:


> OK, playing it, seems more easy to play, so far, so good.
> 
> By far the Modwheel Expressive patch is the one I like best w/ cc11 for dynamics and cc1 for vibrato but then being a Hollywood Strings guy, that is not surprising.R=That said, I am guessing the MIDI files are not meant for that patch but the ALL CCs, correct?
> 
> Good work Alex et all.



Ah and Jay - You are CORRECT. Those MIDI files are made for the TouchOSC/All CCs Patches

-Alex


----------



## Neifion

*Re: RELEASED! Embertone's Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE*

This is fantastic! I love the new color control, as well as the ability to just hit Sul Pont or Sul Tasto. And I think I could play with those new pizzes all day! :D


----------



## constaneum

*Re: RELEASED! Embertone's Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE*

One question. Since this is considered as new upgraded library instead of new materials as update to be patched into the existing one, can i just delete the previous version to free up some space as my SSD is running really low on space. Any product reactivation required? Same activation code as previous version or what? Haven't tried out so dont know. Still on sluggish download speed.....


----------



## Embertone

*Re: RELEASED! Embertone's Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE*

The old files aren't needed- once you're up and acclimated to 1.5, 1.0 can be scrapped-

Thanks!


----------



## Per Lichtman

Okay, I'm feeling really silly but... where on the GUI is the "Slur Delay" toggle mentioned in the manual located?


----------



## Embertone

*Re: RELEASED! Embertone's Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE*

That's a mistake in the manual!! I timed every slur / bow change individually so that delay compensation is no longer needed. Only took about a million hours. Will make that edit to the manual ASAP. Thanks Per-


----------



## Per Lichtman

@Embertone Glad I'm not crazy and also happy to hear about the edits.


----------



## amsams

*Re: RELEASED! Embertone's Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE*

Embertone! You guys have really out done yourselves. I can't believe how amazing this instrument sounds. Thank you for such a great solo violin. The color mode is fantastic!


----------



## 5Lives

*Re: RELEASED! Embertone's Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE*

Any new demos or videos of the 1.5 update?


----------



## synthnut

*Re: RELEASED! Embertone's Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE*

Haven't been playing it long, but everything seems much smoother !!......REALLY enjoying bringing in the vibrato with the mod wheel ....Seems to be a higher resolution midi thing or something that really smoothes things out for better expression .....VERY NICE !!.... Jim


----------



## micrologus

*Re: RELEASED! Embertone's Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE*

I bought the TouchOSC for the Friedlander Violin, I installed the template but can't understand how to connect the ipad with Kontakt. I didn't found any tutorial. Any suggestion?


----------



## Embertone

*Re: RELEASED! Embertone's Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE*

Happy Sunday - thanks for the kind words!

5Lives - Yes, walk-through videos as soon as I can

micrologus - your best bet is to head for hexler.net ... Their documentation of the product is impressive, and those tutorials are likely to get you on your feet quickly.

Thanks!

-Alex


----------



## micrologus

*Re: RELEASED! Embertone's Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE*



micrologus @ Sun 08 Jun said:


> I bought the TouchOSC for the Friedlander Violin, I installed the template but can't understand how to connect the ipad with Kontakt. I didn't found any tutorial. Any suggestion?


Ok, I've found the answer in this section: 
http://hexler.net/docs/touchosc-configu ... ons-bridge
The application TouchOSC Bridge is required.

I made a little tutorial for italian users on Mac:
https://app.box.com/s/und1dkuexuyj0y7ewut5

M.


----------



## Walid F.

Fantastic upgrade, wow! Thank you so much for this, Embertone!

Now, where's my viola?


----------



## Embertone

*Re: RELEASED! Embertone's Friedlander Violin 1.5 UPGRADE*



micrologus @ Mon Jun 09 said:


> micrologus @ Sun 08 Jun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the TouchOSC for the Friedlander Violin, I installed the template but can't understand how to connect the ipad with Kontakt. I didn't found any tutorial. Any suggestion?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I've found the answer in this section:
> http://hexler.net/docs/touchosc-configu ... ons-bridge
> The application TouchOSC Bridge is required.
> 
> I made a little tutorial for italian users on Mac:
> https://app.box.com/s/und1dkuexuyj0y7ewut5
> 
> M.
Click to expand...


Thanks for doing that! Makes me wish I knew Italian!

Walid - The viola is super high up on our to-do list. Thanks!

-Alex


----------



## Embertone

Here's the main Overview video, hot off the press! This goes through some of the new features... COLOR MODE, DYNAMIC KEYSWITCHING, and of course the new articulations!


----------



## MacQ

Hahaha!! Alex, so funny. Love the video!!

And the Violin ... damn guys, that's how you DO it!!

As per the 3-headed violin ... WTF?


----------



## Chaim

Just got my Friedlander Violin.

Sounds Great!

The patch called:
"The Friedlander Vln 1.5 Full – MW"
"all dynamics/vibrato mappings set for the mod wheel."

By me there is no vibrato when moving the mod wheel with this patch. Just dynamics.


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 - Overview video posted!*

It could be an error- but even if it is it's an easy one to fix. Go to the control peg and make sure vibrato as dynamics are set to CC 1!


----------



## Chaim

Re-loaded the patch, works fine.

I noticed some noise [don't know how to call it or describe it] when going from Bb1 or B1 or C2 or C#2 to D2 triggering the portamento samples.


----------



## Embertone

That is an issue we are looking into. If you want to get into some specifics, your best bet is to send us an email. Thanks!


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 - Overview video posted!*

Alex: where is the "Responsiveness" knob? That is a feature I need urgently since I hate too "lengthy" legatos, I am more the "immediate response" type. But this feature is missing in my version, everything else is there (and sounding really lively though still taking a bit of learning time to "tame the beast" 8) )


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 - Overview video posted!*

You'll find responsiveness on the Configure page for all "Full" instruments. The difference between the "Full" and "LoRAM" instruments has to do with Time Machine 2 and its huge RAM requirements (all samples have to be loaded into RAM). Responsiveness is not a feature we can implement without Time Machine 2 active... So basically, if you need responsiveness, load any "Full" patch!

-Alex


----------



## musophrenic

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 - Overview video posted!*

Awesome job - loving the 1.5 update! You guys just keep on rocking :D And I picked up the cello in this sale (even thought I promised myself I wouldn't buy samples for a while ... DAMN YOU!).

Question that pertains both to the violin and the cello: How far out does the RR function go to borrow notes? In other words, how many semitones up/down will it go to borrow samples and re-tune/transpose them? 

Just trying to build my own little mini ensemble of more than one Embertone instance, which involves the transposition trick at the instrument level, so trying not to hit phasing issues with RR also employing the same trick. It seems that if I tune one instance down and transpose it up by 2, and hit RR on one of the instances, I don't get any phasing. Leads me to believe that the RR function goes +/-1, but I couldn't find any indication of it in the manual. I'd love to get the official Embertone word on that


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 - Overview video posted!*

Aaah. thanks. Indeed I loaded the LoRams first. Good to know.


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 - Overview video posted!*



musophrenic @ Thu Jun 12 said:


> Just trying to build my own little mini ensemble of more than one Embertone instance, which involves the transposition trick at the instrument level, so trying not to hit phasing issues with RR also employing the same trick. It seems that if I tune one instance down and transpose it up by 2, and hit RR on one of the instances, I don't get any phasing. Leads me to believe that the RR function goes +/-1, but I couldn't find any indication of it in the manual. I'd love to get the official Embertone word on that



Have you tried our built-in Ensemble feature? I think you'd be much better off using that instead of creating your own with multiple instrument instances. Our borrowed round robin is 1 step up and 1 step down I believe... and the ensemble is much more elaborate, using a range from -3 steps --> +4 steps with timing adjustments to defeat phasing!

-Alex


----------



## Mahlon

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 - Overview video posted!*



musophrenic @ Thu Jun 12 said:


> Just trying to build my own little mini ensemble of more than one Embertone instance, which involves the transposition trick at the instrument level, so trying not to hit phasing issues with RR also employing the same trick. It seems that if I tune one instance down and transpose it up by 2, and hit RR on one of the instances, I don't get any phasing. Leads me to believe that the RR function goes +/-1, but I couldn't find any indication of it in the manual. I'd love to get the official Embertone word on that



I was wondering this, too, in the context of two violins (a la string quartets) which would play separate lines, but also the same line at times.

Mahlon


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 - Overview video posted!*

Ah, that makes sense. My suggestion for something like that would be to turn off borrowed round robin, open up a few instances and pitch them +1, -1, +2, -2, etc etc

-Alex


----------



## Echoes in the Attic

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 - Overview video posted!*

Wouldn't the best thing to do be simply to turn on a different single violin of the 8 in the ensemble for each line? Then even if you do play the same line or note, there would be no problem since they would have been made to play simultaneously anyways.


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 - Overview video posted!*

Genius! That sounds like a winning idea to me


----------



## Mahlon

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 - Overview video posted!*

There's more than one way to skin a cat. :twisted: (An unsettling phrase.... but true)


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 - Overview video posted!*

That idea is so obvious that I neither ever would have tried it. :D Thanks.


----------



## Mystic

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 - Overview video posted!*

My bank account hates you right now, Alex.

Just bought both Violin and Cello.


----------



## HardyP

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 - Overview video posted!*



Echoes in the Attic @ 2014-06-13 said:


> Wouldn't the best thing to do be simply to turn on a different single violin of the 8 in the ensemble for each line?


Think this has already been mentioned "earlier" in the thread… but with 23 pages, it definitely makes sense to bring it up again …
But it shows again, that ensemble mode (and all the other "minor functions") are really worth looking into!


----------



## playz123

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 - Overview video posted!*

Yes things do tend to get lost or repeated in these monster threads sometimes. 

Just wanted to say to Alex that yesterday I finally was able to watch your walkthrough video for Friedlander 1.5, and found it both informative and well presented. I am thoroughly enjoying all the new features and it's now one of the most playable 'instruments' I have. What really amazes me is to how it translate what I am feeling emotionally and then expressing with my hands on keyboard. Very expressive, so obviously a lot of thought and care has gone into the programming and editing of the samples. Definitely a big step forward. Much appreciated.


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 - Overview video posted!*

Glad to hear that everyone is enjoying the upgrade! Just a reminder that there's only 24 hours left before the sale is over. 

-Alex


----------



## Mystic

Alex, this may have been asked here, but what are the chances of getting an Android and Windows version of Touch OSC?


----------



## ptrickf

Mystic @ Sun 15 Jun said:


> Alex, this may have been asked here, but what are the chances of getting an Android and Windows version of Touch OSC?



I got the supplied version working on my Kindle Fire HD with the Android version of Touch OSC no problem. 

P.


----------



## Nuno

ptrickf @ Sun Jun 15 said:


> Mystic @ Sun 15 Jun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex, this may have been asked here, but what are the chances of getting an Android and Windows version of Touch OSC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the supplied version working on my Kindle Fire HD with the Android version of Touch OSC no problem.
> 
> P.
Click to expand...


And it works too on Windows version...

edit: i mean, in the windows editor of touchosc


----------



## Mystic

Ahh thanks, guys. I was just looking over the site and only saw the iVersion of it listed. Had to google it and found Android.


----------



## Embertone

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 - Overview video posted!*

Ah, that's good to know- thanks! I will update our documentation

Alex


----------



## thebob

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 - Overview video posted!*



Embertone @ Sat Jun 14 said:


> Glad to hear that everyone is enjoying the upgrade! Just a reminder that there's only 24 hours left before the sale is over.
> 
> -Alex



I haven't been able to use it yet. 
Which version of kontakt is needed ? 
It says mine is outdated for the update, but I have 5.3 (5.3.1 I guess).

is it true that 5.4 doesn't work on OS 10.8 >8o ?


----------



## mk282

There's no Kontakt 5.4. You have 5.3.0, you need 5.3.1.


----------



## thebob

*Re: Friedlander Violin 1.5 - Overview video posted!*

ow, I'm confused then, I guessed I mixed up several informations.
I was sure I had 5.3.1 installed already, but it appeared that you're right, I came to erase my post but you were faster, thanx ! downloading 5.3.1 atm.

PS : of course I read the manual before asking, hence my surprise

I look forward to see the improvements ram-wise and/or cpu-wise, for live usage purposes. 
and obviously the huge amount of new stuff too.


----------



## Embertone

Long time no update... I'm beginning a series of videos highlighting some of the aspects of this instrument that I think aren't fully understood. The first one is VIBRATO:



More to come. Thanks!

-Alex


----------



## Mahlon

Thanks for that video.

Mahlon


----------



## DynamicK

Very informative..A great help. Thanks Alex


----------



## MA-Simon

How are your woods coming along?


----------



## reddognoyz

thanks Alex very nice!!


----------

